# Furniture



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

*A Small Kids Seat inspired by S Maloof's work*

After doing some experiments with Sam Maloof's signature joints, I decided to try a small project.

The reason being, doing a single joint in isolation is not really testing your skills, apart from providing the evidence you may have the capability to progress further, so lets see.

Making one off furniture in my mind is not something I would normally undertake, mainly because its attempting to compete with the finish, and cost of mass produced furniture.

So keeping that in mind why did I decide to undertake a task possibly doomed to failure for many reasons?

Simply beacause of the reason I wanted to see if I could actually do it, and also wanted to have a bit of fun in the process.

Post Addition: Here is an even better reason.

I found this comment whilst researching Sams work.

*He never wavered from his contemporary design, even when wood furniture lost favor in the plastic-and-chrome 1960s, '70s and '80s.

He said the coldness of factory-made furniture could not compare in warmth and character to wood that a craftsman worked on from start to finish.*

So here we go

*Materials:*

8 x lengths of Cherry Sticks ( or posibly European walnut) supplied from Lazy Larrys Woodworks

*Confirmed by the expert…. its European walnut.*

*The process:*

I jointed and thicknessed the material to suit the stock.

4 x for the seat which were glued together and 4 x individual pieces for the legs.

I cut a section off the end of the seat sections prior to the glue up to make the back rest.

This allowed me to hopefully match the grain from the seat base and allow it to continue onto the back rest.

I cut the edges of the backrest pieces at 5 deg and the ends at 5 deg reverse.
Then applied some titebond III and a shock cord to hold them together.









The bases I aligned the grain as best as possible and butt jointed them with the same glue









Once the Back rest was set I bandsawed the edges to a rough curve then used and Osc sander to sand it to an acceptable pre finish









This is a couple of shots of the general layout, I will cut the rubbish off two legs destinied for the front of the stool









Its my intention to do a double radius joint at the back and have the legs curve back and away from the seat.

Then a single radius for the front corner legs having them curve forward.

I do not think I have enough material thickness to splay the legs out side ways.










Thats all for today.

I shall do more and post an ongoing blog as work permits.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

robscastle said:


> *A Small Kids Seat inspired by S Maloof's work*
> 
> After doing some experiments with Sam Maloof's signature joints, I decided to try a small project.
> 
> ...


Nice work and what fun. I like your attitude.

I have been trying to get this joint to splay out at a slight angle. My brain is still chugging along with no good solution yet. I guess really thick stock all cut back is the easiest, but I don't want to do that. Oh well.

It will be neat to see this come together.
Steve


----------



## BobWemm (Feb 15, 2013)

robscastle said:


> *A Small Kids Seat inspired by S Maloof's work*
> 
> After doing some experiments with Sam Maloof's signature joints, I decided to try a small project.
> 
> ...


Looking good Rob.

Bob.


----------



## moonie (Jun 18, 2010)

robscastle said:


> *A Small Kids Seat inspired by S Maloof's work*
> 
> After doing some experiments with Sam Maloof's signature joints, I decided to try a small project.
> 
> ...


now that was cool.


----------



## Kilo19 (Oct 13, 2017)

robscastle said:


> *A Small Kids Seat inspired by S Maloof's work*
> 
> After doing some experiments with Sam Maloof's signature joints, I decided to try a small project.
> 
> ...


Looked up making chairs and came across this. Awesome jig you have there to lay your clamps while standin them up. Outstanding. Hopefully looking to maybe/possibly make chairs for the dinning room table i haven't started yet. LOL priorities i know.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

*Maloof Stool rear legs rough out*

I kinda chickened out making the "good" stool just yet, and knocked up some Camphor Laurel to do a prototype, read as a nervous departure from the final product!

Here is the current result having made the base/seat and rough out of the two back legs.

This is a side view of the legs just dry fitted at this stage









I am not overly worried about the overlap as it will be profiled down at a later stage









However I need to pay more attebtion to cutting detail as here there is too much gap, and it may not clamp out at glue up









The process, apart from the preparation of the materials I drew up the leg profiles and cut out the seat base area
I then cut one edge profile off each leg, with the bandsaw, then and did some more research on just how I could do the joint.

With a little more knowledge and confidence off I went again.

I cut the legs on a table saw and the base was initally table sawed then routed.

Once I had the first leg fitted and accurate I effectively duplicated the second leg mirror image fashion.

I then clamped the two legs together and bandsawed the rough final profile.

Fitted them up and examined my work. (attached photos)

A bit rough in places but progressing reasonably well.

I noticed there was an abnormally large amount of material in the waste bin, so its a bit of a hungry wood method to produce a chair this way.


----------



## moonie (Jun 18, 2010)

robscastle said:


> *Maloof Stool rear legs rough out*
> 
> I kinda chickened out making the "good" stool just yet, and knocked up some Camphor Laurel to do a prototype, read as a nervous departure from the final product!
> 
> ...


nice work.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

robscastle said:


> *Maloof Stool rear legs rough out*
> 
> I kinda chickened out making the "good" stool just yet, and knocked up some Camphor Laurel to do a prototype, read as a nervous departure from the final product!
> 
> ...


There is no better way to get into something new Robert. Chairs are one of the more difficult things to build so you can expect to learn a lot with this project. Good progress so far.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

robscastle said:


> *Maloof Stool rear legs rough out*
> 
> I kinda chickened out making the "good" stool just yet, and knocked up some Camphor Laurel to do a prototype, read as a nervous departure from the final product!
> 
> ...


Nice work.
The problem with exposed joinery is that it shows and people tend to really look at it. So it must be tight.

Maybe leave a bit more meat on the legs next time and sculpt it to fit. Not my idea of a good time, but a lot of chair makes love to do that.

Love the angles of those legs, but that does lead to a lot of waste. But that is always true when making the back legs of chairs.

Steve


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

*Maloof Stool Front legs and seat rough out*

An absolutley brilliant winters Day here in Brisbane, and although I dont usually disturb the peace of a Sunday I decided to do some more work on the prototype stool..
First up I forgot to post a picture of the rough stock I made the stool from.
So here is a reconstiited section fro the original 4 m piece










From it I resawed everything to make the stool.

Now onward to the front legs

I marked out a rough concept and cut them out with the bandsaw.

Both legs are clamped together to do the cutout.


















To allow the tenons to be cut accurately I left the original stock on the end so I could use it as a datum point

I then did a fitup up to see what they looked like










I had some minor chip out but nothing worth worrying about it will get profiled out.

I did have a serious lapse of concentration and cut a deep groove in one leg. rats I will have to shim it out
otherwise all went reasonably well again.
The perils of using timber so soft chip outs are very easy to do, even with a backing block fracturing was still occuring.









Next I profiled the seat area and did a dry fit up.

Here is where I am up to today.

The back of the stool is just clamped on for effect at this stage.










Lots of work ahead sanding the profiles and making everything smooth.



























Overall a resonably pleasing few hours, I guess now the real work starts in the final assembly and finishing it to an acceptable standard.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

robscastle said:


> *Maloof Stool Front legs and seat rough out*
> 
> An absolutley brilliant winters Day here in Brisbane, and although I dont usually disturb the peace of a Sunday I decided to do some more work on the prototype stool..
> First up I forgot to post a picture of the rough stock I made the stool from.
> ...


This is looking really good Robert. An interesting project for sure. It will be fun to see how the shaping goes.


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

robscastle said:


> *Maloof Stool Front legs and seat rough out*
> 
> An absolutley brilliant winters Day here in Brisbane, and although I dont usually disturb the peace of a Sunday I decided to do some more work on the prototype stool..
> First up I forgot to post a picture of the rough stock I made the stool from.
> ...


Interesting read so far. Love reading about learning and/or designing processes so keep them coming!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

robscastle said:


> *Maloof Stool Front legs and seat rough out*
> 
> An absolutley brilliant winters Day here in Brisbane, and although I dont usually disturb the peace of a Sunday I decided to do some more work on the prototype stool..
> First up I forgot to post a picture of the rough stock I made the stool from.
> ...


Very interesting. How big/small is this chair


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

robscastle said:


> *Maloof Stool Front legs and seat rough out*
> 
> An absolutley brilliant winters Day here in Brisbane, and although I dont usually disturb the peace of a Sunday I decided to do some more work on the prototype stool..
> First up I forgot to post a picture of the rough stock I made the stool from.
> ...


Looks nice.
All of a sudden the seat is sculpted. How did you do that? Or did I miss something?

This is great,
Steve


----------



## moonie (Jun 18, 2010)

robscastle said:


> *Maloof Stool Front legs and seat rough out*
> 
> An absolutley brilliant winters Day here in Brisbane, and although I dont usually disturb the peace of a Sunday I decided to do some more work on the prototype stool..
> First up I forgot to post a picture of the rough stock I made the stool from.
> ...


great job


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

robscastle said:


> *Maloof Stool Front legs and seat rough out*
> 
> An absolutley brilliant winters Day here in Brisbane, and although I dont usually disturb the peace of a Sunday I decided to do some more work on the prototype stool..
> First up I forgot to post a picture of the rough stock I made the stool from.
> ...


This is a Fun Read-along Rob and that's Fine Work you're doing… Carry On!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

*Maloof Stool Final construction and initial sanding complete*

I have completed the prototype stool,

I just finished 4 hours sanding attaching the back and tidying up

Here is the raw product, currently sanded to 320 Grit, it still has a few dings to remove but overall construction is finished



















Now I need to answer a couple of questions from the last blog
*
SPalm:*
The sculpturing of the seat was done using a Arbortech Turbo planer










How I did it was:

I marked out a general shape and then removed a strip from each side straight down the centers.
Then profiled/dished it back to the edge and into the center section.

Took me all of five minutes, I didnt take and pickies at the time but will do so on my final chair.

*Roger:*

Its only a little kids chair/stool here are some pictorial dimensions.




























Now the joints which what its all about, did they work out? well almost

Here are some close ups to cast a critical eye over.

First up the almost good ones




























And the not so good ones
This one was a direct result of me screwing up on the table saw, hence the shim added in.










This one would have been OK had I checked to see if it had seated correctly, the dark band is actually glue.










I will continue on and do the final finishing then post it as a project so thats all from me for now.

*Conclusion:*

I have one more real chair to make and I will direct my attention to "other" projects away from furniture, it was fun and i enjoyed learning about Sam's career in furniture making. Just out of interest I saw one of his Rockers had just sold recently some where,
*Correction: *
Highlighting the April sale was a striking group of design from the 1970s and 1980s. Among the items on offer was a walnut and ebony rocking chair, dated 1986, by renowned studio craftsman, Sam Maloof. The iconic piece was estimated to bring $30,000-50,000 and sold for $80,500, a new world auction record for a Maloof rocking chair.

Looking at his work you can understand why!....I wonder who got the loot?


----------



## moonie (Jun 18, 2010)

robscastle said:


> *Maloof Stool Final construction and initial sanding complete*
> 
> I have completed the prototype stool,
> 
> ...


great job.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

robscastle said:


> *Maloof Stool Final construction and initial sanding complete*
> 
> I have completed the prototype stool,
> 
> ...


This was a great first Robert. I hope you will continue making chairs as you seem to have a talent for it. Your blog made it look doable for those of us who shy away from chair making.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

robscastle said:


> *Maloof Stool Final construction and initial sanding complete*
> 
> I have completed the prototype stool,
> 
> ...


Really smooooooth looking chair.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

robscastle said:


> *Maloof Stool Final construction and initial sanding complete*
> 
> I have completed the prototype stool,
> 
> ...


You got it Man. 
That came together quite nicely. Looks pretty neat.

Thanks for the seat update. Guess I need to get a grinder thingy.

Steve


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

*Maloof Stool (the real one) makes Progress*

Today I decided to progress the "real" Maloof stool I began in June.

I started off doing the rear legs however I must have had some sort of lapse of the brain as I cut the legs out on the bandsaw first, why I did it who knows I had already made a prototype as well!










So after I realised the monumental error of having no datum surfaces to work with I had to Double Side Tape them and the off cuts back together again temporarly.









A vist to the sander returned a level working surface again Phew Saved!!










So I then set to work cutting the resesses and grooves for the seat attachment

This went reasonably well and needless to say the seat or base was progressed concurrently,
This provided exact mating surfces to they could be constantly checked for fit as I progressed.










The rear legs rebate (under way)










Here is the seat and rear legs as they are dry fitted

The rear view










The left view










The right view









*
Then it was on to the front legs*

This time I did all the joint work first and then bandsawed the profiles !!










I regretted having different length wings on the sides as it made duplication difficult and quite nerve wracking to ensure I didnt miss cut any thing.

I was almost finished and I screwed up again!

This time I had just enough material to allow me to cut off the incorrect rebated joint and start over…. plucked it again !!

I used Double Sided Tape and replicated all the original cuts from the good leg. Take a look at the top and there is an odd radius, its the remains of my re work, I only just had enough material to pull this move off and it will get profiled out at the finishing stage.










Then bandsawed the rough profile










Again I used the seat to precisely match the corresponding joints as I went.

With that done it was time to profile the seat edge features and fit it all together for a dry fit up test

*The stool in its raw form *










The back will be the next stage and profiling the seat area.










It took me all day toget to this stage so I called it quits for the afternoon.


----------



## moonie (Jun 18, 2010)

robscastle said:


> *Maloof Stool (the real one) makes Progress*
> 
> Today I decided to progress the "real" Maloof stool I began in June.
> 
> ...


nice work there.


----------



## Boxguy (Mar 11, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Maloof Stool (the real one) makes Progress*
> 
> Today I decided to progress the "real" Maloof stool I began in June.
> 
> ...


Tricky joints.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

robscastle said:


> *Maloof Stool (the real one) makes Progress*
> 
> Today I decided to progress the "real" Maloof stool I began in June.
> 
> ...


Looks good Robert. Interesting build.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Maloof Stool (the real one) makes Progress*
> 
> Today I decided to progress the "real" Maloof stool I began in June.
> 
> ...


HelloMike,
Oh no! I just realised the profile at the front is reversed !! another screw up is that what you mean by an interesting build?

And I had the prototype on the ground next to me as well!!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

robscastle said:


> *Maloof Stool (the real one) makes Progress*
> 
> Today I decided to progress the "real" Maloof stool I began in June.
> 
> ...


Robert!

You had already posted this when I was replied to your PM!

Looks really GOOD!

In just looking at it… I think the tenon thickness on the Seat going into the legs, should be THICKER than what you're using… BUT, it looks OK… and after you get it 'sculptured' it will be hardly noticeable.

Looks very close to the Dining Chairs I have 'in process' (slow process)... except mine have Arms… other than that, very close to the SAME thing!

Thank you for posting… Looking forward to seeing more of it…


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Maloof Stool (the real one) makes Progress*
> 
> Today I decided to progress the "real" Maloof stool I began in June.
> 
> ...


Joe,

I can only agree no sooner had I cut the seat base I realised the 1/3 rule had been broken and they were cosmetically too thin!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

*Oh no how may mistakes can a person make *

My Sam Maloof inspired stool has yet another error.

I am very disapointed that after making a prototype stool of which I had on the ground with me I find yet another really dumb error.

I have cut the front profile in reverse!










I was going to go inside for a beer to celebrate my days work when after a reply I realised the front profile was reversed!

How could one do this and after already making a prototype and having it with me at the time.

I think I must be going senile or something my memory and ability to recognise errors is starting to let me down

I even passed on the beer when I saw how stupid I was !

Instead I got the gear back out and started to fix the problem










I was going OK but the dark beat me










On the positive side at least I know what I am going to do tomorrow!!..... life is good !!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

robscastle said:


> *Oh no how may mistakes can a person make *
> 
> My Sam Maloof inspired stool has yet another error.
> 
> ...


OOPs …


----------



## moonie (Jun 18, 2010)

robscastle said:


> *Oh no how may mistakes can a person make *
> 
> My Sam Maloof inspired stool has yet another error.
> 
> ...


alote trusth me every day.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

robscastle said:


> *Oh no how may mistakes can a person make *
> 
> My Sam Maloof inspired stool has yet another error.
> 
> ...


It's good to know I'm not the only one Robert. Maybe we should start our own country.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

robscastle said:


> *Oh no how may mistakes can a person make *
> 
> My Sam Maloof inspired stool has yet another error.
> 
> ...


no problem robert

there are many people
that go thru life backwards

this will be a real find fir them

we aren't senile
we are mellowing with age

sell em as a set
his and her's


----------



## PASs (Dec 1, 2009)

robscastle said:


> *Oh no how may mistakes can a person make *
> 
> My Sam Maloof inspired stool has yet another error.
> 
> ...


So, you used a template for the front profile?
Was the top of the template marked (something like "TOP" or "THIS SIDE IS THE TOP")?
I only ask because mine are (does anyone even need to ask?)

And does the question mark go inside or outside the parenthesis (?)?


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

robscastle said:


> *Oh no how may mistakes can a person make *
> 
> My Sam Maloof inspired stool has yet another error.
> 
> ...


Looks like you can STILL cut it correctly! Lucked out?!

Yes?

Looking GOOD!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Oh no how may mistakes can a person make *
> 
> My Sam Maloof inspired stool has yet another error.
> 
> ...


Hello again everybody

Pressed on this morning looking good!

PASs
Believe it or not I did use a template.










Not only that I had the prototype stool as well, so I modified the template accordingly










Thank you all!


----------



## DAC (Dec 7, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Oh no how may mistakes can a person make *
> 
> My Sam Maloof inspired stool has yet another error.
> 
> ...


Now that is funny. I think you should of had the beer before you started work. maybe it turned out to be a happy mistake.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

robscastle said:


> *Oh no how may mistakes can a person make *
> 
> My Sam Maloof inspired stool has yet another error.
> 
> ...


Shake it off said Taylor Swift..


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

*Maloof stool Rough Profile and glue up*

The day started well.
I read all the blog comments and replied accordingly. Thats about all that needs to be said about posting screwups.
*
Stools seat work:*

After fixing the front profile and annotaing the template accordingly I set up for the seat area shaping.
I fixed the base onto a saw horse and marked out the areas I was going to work on, the chalk lines were as accurate as I needed










The tool I used was an angle grinder fitted with an Arbortech Turboplane.










The first rough out completed.










I then used a 115mm random orbital sander to tidy it up










That was about as neat as I needed and took about 15 minutes.










*Individual part finishing:*

Then it was onto rough sanding profiling the legs seat and back rest.










I have individual process pictures but dont want to bore you with them all.

To do the rough sanding I used a disk sander and Osc Sander 
Then I used the same round over bit for the rough rounding of all components

*Assembly and glue up:*

Here is the stool rough rounded and ready to assemble










With that done it was time to glue everything together
Interestingly enough I only had to use three clamps on the legs
Two diagonally on the back legs and one at 90 deg on the front legs.

Hopefully this time it will pull all the joints tight.










Another general arrangment shot










*The back rest:*

How I did this was using a cove bit cut two profiles into the back of the seat

I then rounded over the tops of the rear legs with a file to get the best profile fit possible
Its a bit raggedy but it worked for me.










Then left it all to dry.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

robscastle said:


> *Maloof stool Rough Profile and glue up*
> 
> The day started well.
> I read all the blog comments and replied accordingly. Thats about all that needs to be said about posting screwups.
> ...


Getting there… Looks like a COOL STOOL!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

robscastle said:


> *Maloof stool Rough Profile and glue up*
> 
> The day started well.
> I read all the blog comments and replied accordingly. Thats about all that needs to be said about posting screwups.
> ...


It looks like you have the right tools for the job Robert. The seat came out really nice and the leg/seat joints look like good fits too. Great to see it all coming together so well.


----------



## moonie (Jun 18, 2010)

robscastle said:


> *Maloof stool Rough Profile and glue up*
> 
> The day started well.
> I read all the blog comments and replied accordingly. Thats about all that needs to be said about posting screwups.
> ...


nice craftmenship.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

*Maloof Stool Raw finished*

Here is the finished (as a blog) stool

Once it came out of the clamps all the joints looked OK so it underwent 3 hours of sculpting and preliminary 80 Grit sanding.

Followed by a good blast down with compressed air and an through examination of the joints was conducted.

There are some gaps in the joints, knots and areas of the back rest needing filling so that will happen along with final series of finish sanding, a protective coat applied, and then posted as a project, so that ends the blog series on the Maloof Stool.

The raw pictures:

Front










Rear










Left










Right










Underneath










Now for some close ups of the joints as that is what the design is all about

Front Left










Front Right










Rear Left










Rear Right










So are they real Sam Maloof Joints ?

No they are not!

The real mcCoys are three dimensional meaning there are three exposures of timber on the real joints 
The front, the rear, and the side.

But I worked with the timber I had available.

Was it fun to make ? yes it was, a do again? possibly if my arm was twisted.

Enjoy


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

robscastle said:


> *Maloof Stool Raw finished*
> 
> Here is the finished (as a blog) stool
> 
> ...


Great blog Robert and a very nice result.


----------



## moonie (Jun 18, 2010)

robscastle said:


> *Maloof Stool Raw finished*
> 
> Here is the finished (as a blog) stool
> 
> ...


great job.


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Maloof Stool Raw finished*
> 
> Here is the finished (as a blog) stool
> 
> ...


Magnificent! You certainly did a stand-up jop on the learning experience.


----------



## Kookaburra (Apr 23, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Maloof Stool Raw finished*
> 
> Here is the finished (as a blog) stool
> 
> ...


It looks very nice Robert - definitely worth all of the hardship  I hope you are planning to post the finished version as a project.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

robscastle said:


> *Maloof Stool Raw finished*
> 
> Here is the finished (as a blog) stool
> 
> ...


*Well, Robert,* looks like *you DID IT!*

... and a jolly well GOOD JOB AT THAT!

You should feel very proud of your achievement…

*C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S !*

Cheers!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

robscastle said:


> *Maloof Stool Raw finished*
> 
> Here is the finished (as a blog) stool
> 
> ...


I would be proud of that effort!


----------



## DAC (Dec 7, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Maloof Stool Raw finished*
> 
> Here is the finished (as a blog) stool
> 
> ...


that is one nice looking chair. a job well done. That was a lot of work on your part. that is something to be proud of.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

robscastle said:


> *Maloof Stool Raw finished*
> 
> Here is the finished (as a blog) stool
> 
> ...


Came out very nicely


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

*Re cycled Jarrah stool*

If you read my Sledge Hammer blog I initally started making a wooden stool from all the Jarrah off cuts I recovered from my Potato Crate repairs.

Well I got active on the weekend and started.

The seat










I used a off cut for the joint tongue










Once I had a reasonable fit I glued it up and began to route the rebates for the legs.










The legs

I tried to make the legs from some some of the stock










But after cutting the tenons I decide they were in fact too big and would look out of place.










So I then found enough material from the boards.

Drew up a pattern, then used my table saw to cut the grooves, and then took to them with the band saw.










Did some initial rough out sanding.










All fitted up OK so I glued them all together










My wife Aurora was impressed with my work and wanted a photo too










To be continued.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

robscastle said:


> *Re cycled Jarrah stool*
> 
> If you read my Sledge Hammer blog I initally started making a wooden stool from all the Jarrah off cuts I recovered from my Potato Crate repairs.
> 
> ...


Very nice Robert, you are getting quite good with this very useful and nice looking joint. You know you are doing something right when your lovely wife willingly poses with your work!


----------



## moonie (Jun 18, 2010)

robscastle said:


> *Re cycled Jarrah stool*
> 
> If you read my Sledge Hammer blog I initally started making a wooden stool from all the Jarrah off cuts I recovered from my Potato Crate repairs.
> 
> ...


nice work.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

robscastle said:


> *Re cycled Jarrah stool*
> 
> If you read my Sledge Hammer blog I initally started making a wooden stool from all the Jarrah off cuts I recovered from my Potato Crate repairs.
> 
> ...


COOL work!


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

robscastle said:


> *Re cycled Jarrah stool*
> 
> If you read my Sledge Hammer blog I initally started making a wooden stool from all the Jarrah off cuts I recovered from my Potato Crate repairs.
> 
> ...


You go Robert.
You seem to really have this joint down now. That is so cool.

Steve


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

robscastle said:


> *Re cycled Jarrah stool*
> 
> If you read my Sledge Hammer blog I initally started making a wooden stool from all the Jarrah off cuts I recovered from my Potato Crate repairs.
> 
> ...


Cool


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

*Re cycled Jarrah stool Sculpted and sanded stage 1*

I am a day behind with the progress postings but anyway here we go

I used the bandsaw to cut the curves, a sanding disk to do the bits I couldnt reach with the bandsaw then the and Oscillating sander to smooth out everything.

Due to the seat being a bit on the thin side I thought it best to add some stiffening, just in case somebody decides to stand on it, not that it would break but hey why take the chance.










I didnt take any pictures of the actual rough shaping.

Once I had that done I used the same round over bit used for the joints to do the again accessable areas of the top of the seat and then the legs..

Tiding again the non accesable areas with the Osc sander freehand.

Then a few hours sanding from 80 Grit finishing up with 320 Grit.

The light was again beating me so I will continue tomorrow.

A couple of sanding finish shots.



















I have a few gap lines showing so I may have to do some filling before contuining.

Its getting there !!


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

robscastle said:


> *Re cycled Jarrah stool Sculpted and sanded stage 1*
> 
> I am a day behind with the progress postings but anyway here we go
> 
> ...


My Gosh that looks nice Robert.
I bet a finish will really make that pop.

Steve


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

robscastle said:


> *Re cycled Jarrah stool Sculpted and sanded stage 1*
> 
> I am a day behind with the progress postings but anyway here we go
> 
> ...


Looks really cool Robert. I like the way you shaped the top. Looks great so far.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

robscastle said:


> *Re cycled Jarrah stool Sculpted and sanded stage 1*
> 
> I am a day behind with the progress postings but anyway here we go
> 
> ...


Very Nice!

COOL STOOL…

I love it!


----------



## Boxguy (Mar 11, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Re cycled Jarrah stool Sculpted and sanded stage 1*
> 
> I am a day behind with the progress postings but anyway here we go
> 
> ...


Robert, what nice flowing lines you have in this project. This is a very organic look.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

robscastle said:


> *Re cycled Jarrah stool Sculpted and sanded stage 1*
> 
> I am a day behind with the progress postings but anyway here we go
> 
> ...


Smooth and graceful curves. It looks fantastic.


----------



## moonie (Jun 18, 2010)

robscastle said:


> *Re cycled Jarrah stool Sculpted and sanded stage 1*
> 
> I am a day behind with the progress postings but anyway here we go
> 
> ...


nice work.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

*Table top 1500mm x1500mm Part 1*

Number one Son Adam has just bought a bigger family home in Sydney.

The Dining room is squarish, not too sure of the overall dimensions but it looks square to me.
Anyway while I was there helping move in he asked me if I could make him a wooden table top as he wanted to make a steel frame to mount it in for the room.

Something similar in design to this one.










Anyway the room was measured up and decided a table 1500mm x 1500mm was the size they wanted.

Upon my return home I ferreted around in my various timber stashes and found some Yellow Stringbark which I though would be suitable.










Yellow Stringy bark is a hardwood used in flooring so I thought it should fit the bill as he wanted a rustic look

So I set to work dimensioning the rough sawn timber and managed to dress enough to do the job.










Once I had everything finished I laid the boards out to do a dimension and appearance check.










Now this timber is quite large and I might add heavy about 7 to 8 Kgs per board its now about 28 mm thick and around 160mm in width, the lengths I had to to dock to 500 or 600 mm and 1.1M to achieve the desired size.

One of the problems I see is the fact I have never handled anyything so big before, and the fact I am not really into making furniture, however as its for a family member one has to do their best, its going to be tricky to complete.

My first challenge was to make a Jig to cut everything accurately.










The layout was approved so I am off on a new adventure !!


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

robscastle said:


> *Table top 1500mm x1500mm Part 1*
> 
> Number one Son Adam has just bought a bigger family home in Sydney.
> 
> ...


That'll be one pretty table when completed…


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Table top 1500mm x1500mm Part 1*
> 
> Number one Son Adam has just bought a bigger family home in Sydney.
> 
> ...


Keeping my fingers crossed I am hoping the same result is achieved too!

I am not really geared up to do something this big in the following a: Knowledge b: Tools c: Work area.

As you can see the layout is on the garage floor, but working it!! gotta try!!


----------



## TZH (Oct 20, 2009)

robscastle said:


> *Table top 1500mm x1500mm Part 1*
> 
> Number one Son Adam has just bought a bigger family home in Sydney.
> 
> ...


Going to be very interesting following your progress on this one, robscastle. I'm working on a new replacement tabletop right now because the original one cracked (my own screw up) and was not salvageable. Maybe we should try and compare notes as we go, eh?

TZH


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

robscastle said:


> *Table top 1500mm x1500mm Part 1*
> 
> Number one Son Adam has just bought a bigger family home in Sydney.
> 
> ...


Great project Rob, I look forward to following this! I hope you son has a solid floor! ...lol


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *Table top 1500mm x1500mm Part 1*
> 
> Number one Son Adam has just bought a bigger family home in Sydney.
> 
> ...


Going to be one *heavy duty table* and I like it so will be following also.
I really love to hear about the different woods other LJ'ers have to deal with in other areas of the world.


----------



## Boxguy (Mar 11, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Table top 1500mm x1500mm Part 1*
> 
> Number one Son Adam has just bought a bigger family home in Sydney.
> 
> ...


*Rob*, another fun project that will be practical and well used. Thanks for taking us along with you. Good luck on the next steps. Hope the metal part works out well too.


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Table top 1500mm x1500mm Part 1*
> 
> Number one Son Adam has just bought a bigger family home in Sydney.
> 
> ...


Just do your magic; I'm quite you're up to the task, as in all other of your fantastic accomplishments. Russell


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

robscastle said:


> *Table top 1500mm x1500mm Part 1*
> 
> Number one Son Adam has just bought a bigger family home in Sydney.
> 
> ...


COOL project, Rob!

Yes, that is a huge table top… might have to use a Skip loader or CRANE to put it on a truck bed…
... UNLESS you can figure something out…
... like making it in TWO Halves… connected by screwing Cleats in place on the under bottom…
... transport the halves, which will still be HEAVY, but doable…
... put them together at son's home…
... Just a GUESS how it might be able to be done…

Good luck…

Adding that Steel edge looks like it could add a LOT more weight… really needed?

Looking forward to seeing your progress…


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

robscastle said:


> *Table top 1500mm x1500mm Part 1*
> 
> Number one Son Adam has just bought a bigger family home in Sydney.
> 
> ...


I agree, this is gonna be fun to watch come together, Rob!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

robscastle said:


> *Table top 1500mm x1500mm Part 1*
> 
> Number one Son Adam has just bought a bigger family home in Sydney.
> 
> ...


Massive and steady!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

*1500 mm Table Top a short diversion while I make Jigs and a shopping list*

My intention was to biscuit joint all the boards together using 6 in the edges and 2 in the ends, however clamping material 1.6m in length was a challenge along with holding two boards flat.

So I made a purpose built Jig to biscuit the timber and then to allow me to clamp 4 boards up together.
This means I can now biscuit join 2 sets of boards and stilll have the width ability to drum sand them if required.
To over come the length issues I daisy chained 4 sash clamps in pairs to do the job. Its far from satisfactory but works untill I go shopping for more.

*The saw Jig construction:*
I made two hardwood rails for my table saw and mounted a piece of particle board on them as close to square as I could get them.










Then using a building square on the table bed I them mounted a large jointed piece of timber as a guide.










From this guide on the left I screwed an arm out at 1050 mm from the saw blade on the left.









First up I squared one end of each board and cut off any checking, any that finished less than 1050 became 550 mm pieces. The reason I was so particular with the lengths was so that I had at least one edge as a datum for later work.

I simply used a block on the fence to obtain the 550mm. This will give me an length of 1600 allowing 100 mm or 50 mm each side for squaring later.

I used a square to check on the cuts, and they were very close to 90 degrees, I could see some light through a slight gap which glue will cover anyway so I was happy with that. The reason for this Jig was due to the fact my Incra gauge was too light for this type of work and I was getting errors initally, Plus I didnt have a sled anyway.

*The clamping and biscuit cutting Jig:*










I had to use a spacer under the biscuit cutter to centralise the biscuits, it all went well.

The Clamping Jig was big enough to clamp four boards, two short and two long staggered together.

For this jig I used a piece of bench top off cut which had a melamine or laminex finish which was good as the glue would not stick very well to it.
Again using my builders square I made a 90 degree anged frame on one side and one end, put heaps of screws in it and then used some "Good Hand" Clamps I had, these were supposed to push the edges together, (fail) (they were too light duty for the job) so I ended up using F clamps.

As soon as I applied the F Clamps the boards rose up off the jig, so I had to add a Big Good Hand Clamp to push them back down. Not visible in the pictures !! BTW the clamps are not bent or curved its a illusion.










The shortage of full length sash clamps posed a bit of a problem but I overcame it this time, will not be possible later though… go shopping!! ( I took one set off for the photo.)

So I set to biscuiting, glueing and clamping up all the boards, it took 2 days as I could only do 2 sets at a time and then had to wait for the glue to set, by the end of the weekend I had them complete.










Here they are stickered and left overnight to completly set










I thought they all joined well no cupping or bowing so I set them up loosley against the fence and took a picture of them to send to my Son.










To be continued.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

robscastle said:


> *1500 mm Table Top a short diversion while I make Jigs and a shopping list*
> 
> My intention was to biscuit joint all the boards together using 6 in the edges and 2 in the ends, however clamping material 1.6m in length was a challenge along with holding two boards flat.
> 
> ...


Lot of work in that table but it's sure looking good sir….


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

robscastle said:


> *1500 mm Table Top a short diversion while I make Jigs and a shopping list*
> 
> My intention was to biscuit joint all the boards together using 6 in the edges and 2 in the ends, however clamping material 1.6m in length was a challenge along with holding two boards flat.
> 
> ...


*So far, so good…

Now what?*  LOL

Waiting on pins & needles.. LOL

Thank you!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

robscastle said:


> *1500 mm Table Top a short diversion while I make Jigs and a shopping list*
> 
> My intention was to biscuit joint all the boards together using 6 in the edges and 2 in the ends, however clamping material 1.6m in length was a challenge along with holding two boards flat.
> 
> ...


Wow!


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

robscastle said:


> *1500 mm Table Top a short diversion while I make Jigs and a shopping list*
> 
> My intention was to biscuit joint all the boards together using 6 in the edges and 2 in the ends, however clamping material 1.6m in length was a challenge along with holding two boards flat.
> 
> ...


I used to use Biscuits a lot, but can't get hold of them or the jointer down here, I would have to import, so I turned to pocket holes, and have never looked back, I find it far easier than biscuits, and no clamping problems. Saying that, your project is coming along great!!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

robscastle said:


> *1500 mm Table Top a short diversion while I make Jigs and a shopping list*
> 
> My intention was to biscuit joint all the boards together using 6 in the edges and 2 in the ends, however clamping material 1.6m in length was a challenge along with holding two boards flat.
> 
> ...


Well done. Bisquits really help keep everything straight. I also liked the clamping jig.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

*1500mm Table Top clamping the sections up*

Once the five sections were ready to glue together as one table top I checked the edges and any that were not going to close on glue up were recut with my table saw to make them parallel.

Then I set off looking for panel clamps to hold the sections together for the glue up.
I had in mind using Plano brand panel clamps but at (shock horror) $460 per clamp and then they were only 1200 in length I decided that not only would they not be able to do the job in regard to size or price for that matter I soon gave that idea away.

So next trip was to my local electrical distribuitor and I buy 2 x lenghts of unistrut at 6m lengths, no sooner then I had hauled them home I realised I did not have any way of cutting them into 2M lengths.

So I called on my friend Michael who is a metal Fabricator knowing he had a friction saw, he had no problem in lend me the saw but as I loaded it he wanted to know what I was doing with it. 
As the conversation progressed he told me he had two clamps over 1600mm long so I borrowed them also.

I got everyting home cut up the unistrut and bought a heap of bolts, wing nuts and washers so I could use them as a set of three poor mans Panel clamps.

I layed everything out on the floor again an and marked each section up to cut more biscuit recesses.
Then using the Biscuit jig I cut them in preparation for more biscuits.

Here is a series of pictures I took in the glue up process, some are a bit blurred, (sorry about that)










Even with the three Unistrut sections I needed to daisy chain my existing sash clamps again










You can see Michaels life saving Orange sash clamps at work.










I had a bit of a problem with one edge side that didnt want to cooperate so I applied blocks and F clamps to hold the boards straight.

Well after wasting almost half a day trying to buy panel clamps bolts etc this was all I achieved today.
I hope all goes well overnight.

*Additional Notes* (as a result of feedback)
The table top is in five sections (each section being two boards wide) the were biscuited and then glued,
the glue sections are delineated by the additional clamps I have on the edges every where there is a block and clamp there is a new glue joint underneath.

Getting there


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *1500mm Table Top clamping the sections up*
> 
> Once the five sections were ready to glue together as one table top I checked the edges and any that were not going to close on glue up were recut with my table saw to make them parallel.
> 
> ...


Just one step at a time. But, you're making long strides so far. Keep up the ambitition.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

robscastle said:


> *1500mm Table Top clamping the sections up*
> 
> Once the five sections were ready to glue together as one table top I checked the edges and any that were not going to close on glue up were recut with my table saw to make them parallel.
> 
> ...


Your clamps look to be working out well Robert, but you could also use wood for clamps and tighten them with wedges. Here is one way to do that.


----------



## Boxguy (Mar 11, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *1500mm Table Top clamping the sections up*
> 
> Once the five sections were ready to glue together as one table top I checked the edges and any that were not going to close on glue up were recut with my table saw to make them parallel.
> 
> ...


*Robert*, I wonder if you could use tie down straps running through your metal and around the boards to have effective longer clamps? These straps are cheap and would furnish pressure. I have seen a set of four straps for $12 on sale. If you threaded one side of the strap through the metal i see in your pictures and looped the other side around the boards, the metal would hold the boards flat and the strap would supply pressure. Just a thought.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

robscastle said:


> *1500mm Table Top clamping the sections up*
> 
> Once the five sections were ready to glue together as one table top I checked the edges and any that were not going to close on glue up were recut with my table saw to make them parallel.
> 
> ...


Did you attempt to glue the whole thing all at the same time?
... that would seem like a nightmare to me…

Glueing in smaller groups, building up to the final glue-up, I think would have been much easier.

Perhaps using biscuits or dominoes to aid in alignment would also help… a lot?

Looking good…


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *1500mm Table Top clamping the sections up*
> 
> Once the five sections were ready to glue together as one table top I checked the edges and any that were not going to close on glue up were recut with my table saw to make them parallel.
> 
> ...


Replies to comment posts:

*Russell…* Thank you

*Mike…* I considered making wooden cauls but was on a "Plano" thought track when I bought the unistrut.
It actually works quite well and I should do a blog on how I fabricated, (or more correcly how I was guided in the fabrication) after seeing the prices charged for Plano and Frontline clamps it may be of interest to other LJs.

*Big Al…* Yes I broke out my "Big Al straps" but they were not long enough to get completly around the project so I didnt get to use them this time.
Had I done the glue up in smaller sections as Joe suggested I could have put them to good use again.
I think the panel clamps concept preoccupied my thoughts, no doubt next time it would be different.

*Joe…* Yes its one big glue up and I tend to agree its possibly a lack of knowledge move by me at the time.
The need for long sash clamps and unistrut initally being required, and as it is I think I am still going to have to but more clamps as well.
I did biscuit joint the long edges of the planks and that produced a good alignment overall, apart from one cranky edge which I "fixed".


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

robscastle said:


> *1500mm Table Top clamping the sections up*
> 
> Once the five sections were ready to glue together as one table top I checked the edges and any that were not going to close on glue up were recut with my table saw to make them parallel.
> 
> ...


That's one mammoth effort to such a big glue up…well done sir.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

robscastle said:


> *1500mm Table Top clamping the sections up*
> 
> Once the five sections were ready to glue together as one table top I checked the edges and any that were not going to close on glue up were recut with my table saw to make them parallel.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a hairy glue up job that you eventually mastered, Rob!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

*1500 mm Table Top Squaring and edging work*

I released the clamps this morning and with the help of my wife got the table top up onto some temporary stands, they are simply four metal table frames 600mm x 600mm each so I just taped the four center legs together to make a work platform










Using my building square and tape measure I checked the table for overall dimensions and squarness.
Sure enough the diagonal measurements showed it was out of square by about 10mm.
So after doing some more precise measurements I set up my saw guide and used my 7 1/4 circular saw to trim the table top and square it.

A note here I had to invert the table face down to remove any chance of splintering by the circular saw as it rotates the same as a table saw but up upside down.

I didnt take any pictures of this process, maybe beacuse I was a bit nervous doing it.
However as a result I was able to achieve squareness to about 1mm so I was happy to leave it alone at that amount of error.

*A note added:* If you are wondering what I have on the corner I was experinenting with some timber to see how the edging would look.










I then set up my 1/2" Router and rabbet bit to cut the "tongue" profile edge I did a test cut on some of the offcuts and determined 8mm was a good division of the timber,
I "flipped" it over and did the oppisite edge, mind you it was no easy feat as it was so big and risked breaking it in half if I tried to turn it by its side rather than its edge however with the help of my "assistant" again we did it.

As I was rabbeting the other edge all went went until I felt the router kick a bit.
Upon stopping and checking I found the tongue of which the bearing was using as a guide had splintered out and ruined the edge.










This completely deflated me and I wondered what I could do

Upon checking close by I saw a lesser splinter effect as well (no doubt the grain was reversed on this piece)










I stopped work and went and made a coffee pondering as to just how I was going to fix it. 
It really got to me and I lost a lot of my motivation when it happened, however after walking away for a while I considered the only possible fix was to carefully reroute the tongue to remove the defect divot and then re rabbet the edge again.

I spent quite a lot of time measuring/checking and setting up before I was confident my fix would work

Sure enough I managed to fix it but decided to put it all away for the day and continue later.










I am used to moving sheet material around on my own and had the little "skateboard" under it to get it back inside and then put it into the wedge clamps.

well tomorrows is another day I guess, boo hiss!!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

robscastle said:


> *1500 mm Table Top Squaring and edging work*
> 
> I released the clamps this morning and with the help of my wife got the table top up onto some temporary stands, they are simply four metal table frames 600mm x 600mm each so I just taped the four center legs together to make a work platform
> 
> ...


Closer & closer…

Nice SAVE…

Little by little…

Step by step…

Looking GOOD!

Thank you!


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

robscastle said:


> *1500 mm Table Top Squaring and edging work*
> 
> I released the clamps this morning and with the help of my wife got the table top up onto some temporary stands, they are simply four metal table frames 600mm x 600mm each so I just taped the four center legs together to make a work platform
> 
> ...


Good save sir…
Love the skateboard….


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

robscastle said:


> *1500 mm Table Top Squaring and edging work*
> 
> I released the clamps this morning and with the help of my wife got the table top up onto some temporary stands, they are simply four metal table frames 600mm x 600mm each so I just taped the four center legs together to make a work platform
> 
> ...


Coming along nicely Rob, there would be no fun in it, if Murphy didn't drop by to 'help' occasionally!!!!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

robscastle said:


> *1500 mm Table Top Squaring and edging work*
> 
> I released the clamps this morning and with the help of my wife got the table top up onto some temporary stands, they are simply four metal table frames 600mm x 600mm each so I just taped the four center legs together to make a work platform
> 
> ...


I hate those de-motivating episodes! Good for you figuring it out and marching onward. I, too, really like the skate board.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *1500 mm Table Top Squaring and edging work*
> 
> I released the clamps this morning and with the help of my wife got the table top up onto some temporary stands, they are simply four metal table frames 600mm x 600mm each so I just taped the four center legs together to make a work platform
> 
> ...


Thanks everybody, I was really disapointed when the chip out happened, I even contemplated leaving it there and just filling it with a piece of off cut later, but it was only after I walked away and had a re think about it all I was game enough to take on a resaw/rework activity.

*How I fixed it:*
I measured the depth of the gouge and then using my saw slide edge and a small trimmer router and a new bit I removed all the tongue in a couple of passes by tapping the saw slide in after each cut until the gouge disappeared.
I then diamond dressed the original rabbet bit to ensure it was as sharp as possible.
Set up the 1/2" router again and used the reduced tongue as a guide to re route both sides again going very slowly along the board. A good result this time!

*What caused it?*
Possibly any number of factors,
1 The bit may have not been sharp enough.
2. I milled the timber against the grain.
3. I inadvertently tilted the router base down on the outer edge causing it to gouge the tounge and splinter it out.
4. Feeding the router too fast for the job.
Who knows but with a bit of pre preparation and a little more care it did not happen again…Thank goodness!!

*The timber Skate:*
Yeah its a sought after item when small kids visit they love standing on it and getting somebody to roll them along. The wheels actually have needle roller bearings and its very easy to move anything on it.
In fact you have to chock the wheels other wise it shoots out from under the work you are trying to load on it at the time!! My mate even borrowed it to move his spa, he built up the timber above the wheels put it under and away he went!

Anyway today I am off shopping for edging timber to continue on as I do not have any stock 1600mm or thereabouts to work with.

Thanks again!!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

*1500 mm Table attaching the edges*

Well I went shopping again today, on my list was two more sash clamps and timber suitable for edging the table, the reason for this was because the edging was bigger than the table profile my unistrut clamps could not be used as sucessfully.
I managed to buy two clamps, from Trade Tools 1×1680 mm ($59) and 1×1980 mm ($69) these were exactly the same as the pair from my friend Michael.
The edging timber was a different matter I bought a 3 m piece for $32 but when I milled it and cut off the rubbish I lost almost 50% of it, so much for buying timber at Bunnings! A total wase for what I wanted to do.

So with this setback I again dithered about wondering what to do.
Eventually sanity took hold again and I rang my woodworking friend Wally who lives around the corner from me.

Wally is about 95+ and has an area under his house packed with wood and wood working parafanalia of all descriptions. Sure enough he had some Merbau posts of which he gave me in return for me doing some leaking tap plumbing work. That was fine with me so I hauled the post home

Here it is on the saw.










My plan is to dock it and then quarter it so its suitable for edging.
Here is the end docked off










Next it was into the table saw for ripping.










Then again back on the saw for quartering.










Here is a close up shot of the distinctive fleck grain










I then thicknessed them and then using an off cut to do a precise test sawed in a groove to match the table tongue

Cut one end 45 deg and dry clamped them onto the table to ensure I had an exact measurement for the glue up.

All went well and I pulled it all apart again, applied glue and clamped everything up and left it to dry.










I then applied all of the edge clamps I had to ensure all was fully contacted and a couple of F clamps to ensure the corners were level










I deliberately left about 1mm proud at the top surface so I would end up with a even surface in the next phase.

Nothing too exciting about work today apart from some very satisfying results for a change !!

My new clamps are the red ones, and they match exactly the pair I borrowed.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

robscastle said:


> *1500 mm Table attaching the edges*
> 
> Well I went shopping again today, on my list was two more sash clamps and timber suitable for edging the table, the reason for this was because the edging was bigger than the table profile my unistrut clamps could not be used as sucessfully.
> I managed to buy two clamps, from Trade Tools 1×1680 mm ($59) and 1×1980 mm ($69) these were exactly the same as the pair from my friend Michael.
> ...


Looking better… & better…

Thanks for the Update…


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

*1500 mm Table top working the top*

Well the table progress is advancing well, I am now up to surfacing the top and edges

Due to very overcast weather I had to set up in the garage as I was keen again to get on with it without having to wait for the weather to clear










So my trusty plane was awoken from its slumber and away we went together around around and around.










After about an hour or so of work I had the edges level with the table top and was reasonably happy with the finish.

The weather cleared amd I moved everything back out into the fresh air, Now it was only a matter of sanding everthing to an acceptable finish.

Before sanding I hand scraped all the glue joins and removed any glue residue along with any high spots in the timber

I then started off with 80 grit on my half sheet sander and way I went again, in the process I exhausted all my 80 Grit supplies doing the first sanding, this was about 10 to 15 or so half sheets consumed in the process, It seemed as though the sandpaper was not lasting as long as it normally does.
Anyway then it was out with the 120 grit and repeat the process all over again.

The following shots show the results. ( The iight was not really kind to me but I think the basic result is there)




























There is nothing really exciting about sanding apart from the finish you achieve as a result of your work.

It looked OK to me.

Well thats it for a while now as all that remains is the under bracing of which will not happen until my son visits at the end of the month.

I had a couple of ideas but the final layout will be dependent on his design concept for the frame.










Thank for watching and all the great commenting !!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

robscastle said:


> *1500 mm Table top working the top*
> 
> Well the table progress is advancing well, I am now up to surfacing the top and edges
> 
> ...


NICE!

Any idea of how much it weighs?

Looks like you will keep it all together… using Help to move, etc.

It's not as thick as it looked at the very beginning…

Coming along very nicely… Super COOL!

COOL work!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *1500 mm Table top working the top*
> 
> Well the table progress is advancing well, I am now up to surfacing the top and edges
> 
> ...


Some Mass information, interestingly enough my son asked for the same info










The edges are 40mm.

*Determination of the weight*

Each Yellow Stringy Bark plank weighs about 6kgs
There are 10x full planks and 10x half length planks
60 Kgs and 30kgs being 90 Kgs
The Merbau edging weighs about 10 Kgs
The under support TBA expected to be approx 10 kgs max.

So expected mass after finishing would be no more than 100Kgs


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

robscastle said:


> *1500 mm Table top working the top*
> 
> Well the table progress is advancing well, I am now up to surfacing the top and edges
> 
> ...


Sounds like a lot…
... I will have to bring up my Converter program to see what it is in Inches and Pounds…  

So, you going to be able get it through the doors, onto the trucks, etc. to get it into place?


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

robscastle said:


> *1500 mm Table top working the top*
> 
> Well the table progress is advancing well, I am now up to surfacing the top and edges
> 
> ...





> Sounds like a lot…
> ... I will have to bring up my Converter program to see what it is in Inches and Pounds…
> 
> So, you going to be able get it through the doors, onto the trucks, etc. to get it into place?
> ...


220lbs - 59 1/4" x 59 7/8"

The table is looking very good….


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *1500 mm Table top working the top*
> 
> Well the table progress is advancing well, I am now up to surfacing the top and edges
> 
> ...


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

robscastle said:


> *1500 mm Table top working the top*
> 
> Well the table progress is advancing well, I am now up to surfacing the top and edges
> 
> ...


Nice job Rob! I like the grain in the timber, and the contrasting edging. Since your son isn't coming until the end of the month, I would take the opportunity to take the sanding up to 320 grit, you will certainly notice the difference, and it will give you the chance to keep an eye on your work, I would be a bit worried about leaving it so long without a finish, to seal it, depending on your climate there might be some movement. I hope you get to take a photo of it once it is finished with the stand!


----------



## TZH (Oct 20, 2009)

robscastle said:


> *1500 mm Table top working the top*
> 
> Well the table progress is advancing well, I am now up to surfacing the top and edges
> 
> ...


Wow! Even unfinished, this table is anything but "basic", as you put it. Your Son is a lucky man, for sure!

TZH


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *1500 mm Table top working the top*
> 
> Well the table progress is advancing well, I am now up to surfacing the top and edges
> 
> ...


Again some feedback from the comments:

*Joe…* I will re weigh a plank and check that the figures I calculated are accurate, I assure you it is heavy.
Overall thickness of the table top sections is about 25mm or 1" the edging is 40mm or about 1 1/2" once the under bracing goes on it will be all 40mm or 1 1/2" thickness.
Yes it will fit though a doorway and into the back of my table top Ute/Pickup I did that measurement first up!

*Crowie…* Thanks for converting the metric to imperial for our US friends I keep forgetting there is more of them than us!! Standby for a recheck on the mass.

*Mark…* You are a funny man, thanks!

*Phil…* Ok I will do another sand I was thinking about doing it anyway, as I also wanted to check up on shrinkage issues, as I am expecting to see something move over that length. I cannot seal it as Adam wants to stain it, and yes it worries me a bit also, then considering I have to road trip it 1000Klms to Sydney and you can almost bet wet weather will be present somewhere along the way. A final photo and posting as a completed project will be a must do!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *1500 mm Table top working the top*
> 
> Well the table progress is advancing well, I am now up to surfacing the top and edges
> 
> ...


Opps forgot somebody!!

*TZH…* Thanks also!! the table is "in my mind" basic in its dessin and build regardless of the fact I have never built anything so big ! maybe as I get a bit more competent the skills improve and as a first person I dont notice.
I did however notice how much loot I spent in doing the job oh well its for the family so I enjoyed it.

Just think if somebody asks now if I can do it I know the answer… yes I can and I can without spening heaps of loot to do so this time.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

*1500mm Table under Bracing and shrinkage management*

I installed the underbracing for the table top today, I had the work on hold whilst the table underwent some stress changes over the last couple of weeks.

*Some Shrinkage.*

I had it stored away near where I was working and heard on numerous occasions a sharp crack from it.
I was sitting quietly near it when I heard it again and observed over the week a shrinkage crack appearing on one of the sets of edge jointed boards, at first it only barely visible but eventually grew to about 4mm wide.
I didnt do to much untill it settled and stopped the "cracking" noise and the gap widening.

I didnt even bother to take any pictures at the time as it was not entierly unexpected.

However once it settled down I brought it out to see what I could do.










There was no other effect on the Table so it was definately shrinkage, what surprised me was it was only in one section as well.










As it occured completely along the glue line it made it reasonably easy to repair.

First of all I cut the glue away with a trimming Knife and then cleaned the entire length out with a small rasp.
Then cut a "shrinkage strip to repair the gap. This strip consists of a length of timber cut and trimmed to size and then spot glued in place resting on the top of the biscuits, no attempt was made to close the underside.










If any more movement occurs its simply a matter of knocking the strip out from underneath and replace it.

*The Under Bracing*

Upon discussion with my Son and the metal fabricator the center frames will sit on 600mm centers
So a half lap jointed frame was constructed under the table in the center and extending from each side was a support frame and support blocks in each of the corners.

I used my box cutter blade to fabricate the half lap joints.










This is the bracing in progress










And now all complete.










The corner pads? they are here simply if required otherwise they can be removed later.

All the timber near the edges was chamfered to avoid any injury to hands / knees under the table.

Every lap joints on the bracing is free to move if the table experiences any more movement.

*Weights:* A couple of LJs comment on the Mass or weights I posted being a bit Heiferish , so a re-weigh was conducted.

*The Results:*

Each Board weighs approx 4.5 Kgs at 1500 mm and there are ten of them so we are looking at 45 Kgs for the boards plus the edging. I cannot physically check the completed top.

So my revised esimate is about 55 to 65 Kgs not 100Kgs as previously reported.

Here is a section of dressed board about 1M in length on the scales.










Now that should do it for the time being,... stand by for the completed Project possibly in the New Year as its due for delivery Dec 2016.


----------



## Boxguy (Mar 11, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *1500mm Table under Bracing and shrinkage management*
> 
> I installed the underbracing for the table top today, I had the work on hold whilst the table underwent some stress changes over the last couple of weeks.
> 
> ...


Rob, keep at it.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

robscastle said:


> *1500mm Table under Bracing and shrinkage management*
> 
> I installed the underbracing for the table top today, I had the work on hold whilst the table underwent some stress changes over the last couple of weeks.
> 
> ...


Rob, you're doing a Fantastic job of making that table!

How many people is it going to take to MOVE it to it's final location?

I'm wondering how the metal edging is going to be done… allowing for expansion, etc. ... Would it break a welded corner?

Thank you for the updates!

It will have time to expand & contract between now & December!

Now, I guess you're going to make the base; which should be a piece of cake…


----------



## prad (Jul 28, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *1500mm Table under Bracing and shrinkage management*
> 
> I installed the underbracing for the table top today, I had the work on hold whilst the table underwent some stress changes over the last couple of weeks.
> 
> ...


Those are some awesome joints under the table, looks like they can allow shrinkage/expansion. What about the edge banding, how does this work with expansions? Thanks!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *1500mm Table under Bracing and shrinkage management*
> 
> I installed the underbracing for the table top today, I had the work on hold whilst the table underwent some stress changes over the last couple of weeks.
> 
> ...


Thanks fellow LJs.
Always nice to get some comments on bits and pieces

So some replies back

*Big Al,* 
I found a textile shop that sells webbing so I bought a couple of long lengths to allow me to use "your" 
clamps on bigger projects not that I am planning anything at the moment but i am now able to clamp them

*Joe,*
Moving this monster is a worry for me on my own I use the Skate to shift it around without too much worry but turning it from Vertical to Horizontal is scary due to it getting damaged so i see if my wife can help.
Otherwies it will go into the back of my table top Ute/Pickup for road transport to Sydney about 1000 Klm away. It will have to lie flat and be supported by EPE blocks (Expamded polyetehelene) along with total waterproofing all over.
A trip I am slightly worried about due to the overall distance and the state of roads.

*prad*
Your question regarding edge banding and the lack of room for movement is one that is a consideration on all timber projects of this size, usually breadboarding is used on the ends, however I chose to just have a small expansion gap underneath hoping that it will not expand too much and as a result blow out the miter edges as a result.

Its all a bit of a worry building something this big, but I guess time will tell.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

robscastle said:


> *1500mm Table under Bracing and shrinkage management*
> 
> I installed the underbracing for the table top today, I had the work on hold whilst the table underwent some stress changes over the last couple of weeks.
> 
> ...


Good save Rob, looks very professional.
On the weight - even 65kg is a heavy table…


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

*Base for the 1500mm x1500mm Table top*

Today I commenced making a base for my sons New 1500 mm x 1500mm Dining Table.

Originally he was going to fabricate a metal base however after seeing "Wally's Huon Beams" he decided I should do it instead!

He sent me the design of what he was going to build and asked it I could use the beams and make it in wood.
making the vertical post 150mm x 150mm the legs 1m x 150mm x 75mm and the support braces 100mm x 70mm.

I agreed of course, what else had I to do but work out with these beams at my age!

I wrestled the beam up onto my combination saw and set it up to cut it so I had the pieces into more managable sizes










Now this turned out to be quite a challange due to the size of my saw and the material I was trying to cut.










I needed to make three cuts so I had a datum point to reset the position of the blade accurately as I turned the beam, it took quite a lot of positioning and checking to get the most accurate cut possible.










I achieved about half a kerf accuracy and reasonable squareness in the process.

Next just to really push the envelope I needed 45 degree cuts on each of the two base pieces.

The results were not quite as accurate this time adding also an extra step as well which required final cutting with a hand saw to complete the cuts.










and another view










Then it was on to cutting the Half Lap Joint.

I used my table saw to do this mainly for accuracy and ease of cutting.










This task took quite a bit of time and needed some fine tuning to get the fit I wanted.










I then dry assembled the legs and sat the vertical post in place.










I looked at it and thought it was too big and too ugly and was a waste of timber.

However I pressed on and cut the feet in and reduced the overall height of the feet.
To cut the feet pads I used the table saw to make four rip cuts and two cross cuts again finishing with a panel saw. As I worked away thinking how hard it was a thought entered my head as to how Noah managed to make his Ark, this made me feel a bit more confident and I pressed on.

After that I then dry assembled everything again and looked at it, thinking ithis time it was begining to look OK after all.










Next I cut the vertical post to size and started on the diagonal braces.

Again this process required duplicated work, cutting the 45 deg angles on the combination saw, then using the panel saw to complete the cut, then and added step of sanding off the differences in kerfs.

I again dry assembled the base and tacked the diagonals in place to check what it would look like.










This time I was more impressed with the build










I think it had turned out OK after all

*Conclusion:*

The work again exceeded my skills and definately pushed my basic tools to the limit.
I now have to figure out how to fasten everything together, all a bit beyond my 25 to 32mm screws!!
I must say my Ozito combination saw worked really well for a el cheapo DIY item!
Needless tosay if this was timber other than Huon pine the results would have been some what different.


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

robscastle said:


> *Base for the 1500mm x1500mm Table top*
> 
> Today I commenced making a base for my sons New 1500 mm x 1500mm Dining Table.
> 
> ...


Again good work Rob, I might have been inclined to let the upper braces into the post, and let the leg into the stand to give it more rigidity. But as it stands, I would be inclined to attach the upper braces with 1" dowels, they will be doing a balancing act for the top, rather than taking the bulk of the weight, and the base to the post, I would drill and rawl bolt. however I would first still be inclined to let the post into the base, if only 1/2" to stop it twisting… Just my two penneth!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Base for the 1500mm x1500mm Table top*
> 
> Today I commenced making a base for my sons New 1500 mm x 1500mm Dining Table.
> 
> ...


So you thought about Noah …
"thought entered my head as to how Noah managed to make his Ark,"

And then you parted the *"Sea", *like Moses did !
.









.
.









.
.
*And from the looks of it, this table will have Biblical proportions ! *


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

robscastle said:


> *Base for the 1500mm x1500mm Table top*
> 
> Today I commenced making a base for my sons New 1500 mm x 1500mm Dining Table.
> 
> ...


*WOW!*

That is quite a design for the base, as much as we can see…

... I look forward to seeing the final result…

... also, it looks like another Hernia Maker in moving them… 

Great job!

Keep going…

Thank you!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Base for the 1500mm x1500mm Table top*
> 
> Today I commenced making a base for my sons New 1500 mm x 1500mm Dining Table.
> 
> ...


Acknowledgement of comments:

*PhilBello:* Thanks for the advice about pinning the joints and base I think that is the go. It will certainly get drilled and bolted! recessing the braces woul have been the go too.

*JoeinGa:* Well spotted Joe, it makes one wonder what goes in the he brain in the semi concious area, as for the Noah thought and associated features you pointed out, it just goes to show, I didnt even pick up on it at the time! Its certainly a big piece thats for sure. The branding SEA was something to do with Southern Electrical Authority or similar, I will need to ask Wally next visit for a confirmed answer.
Weigh in of the base was 25 kGs without fixings.

*Joe Lyddon:* It was certainly an effort to get the Beam up onto the bench then positioned accurately to get the best possible cut. I understabnd the hernia comment as I am paying for it today just about every body part hurts!

I will keep going!!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Base for the 1500mm x1500mm Table top*
> 
> Today I commenced making a base for my sons New 1500 mm x 1500mm Dining Table.
> 
> ...


Definate on Southern Electrical Authority



















Wally Sznajder is the correct spelling


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

*The 1500mm x 1500mm Table Dry Assembled*

For any of the LJs interested in seeing just how big this monster is I thought I had better add these final photos before the table heads off to my Sons Place for Christmas.

Its just dry assembled at this stage hence if you spot some parts missing thats why.

The top as reported previously has suffered shrinkage all around the various spots on the edges and also across one of the table top joins.

Its nothing unexpected but I didnt think it would be as pronounced as it is

In this photo you can see a filler piece sitting in the gap completley across the top









There is also a minor shrinkage showing here but its not full length like the first picture, it will possibly just get filler.










Here is some of the edge areas where shrinkage has also occured
there is not a lot I can do here until its in place and normalised then decide a fix.










So why did it happen?... natural movement of wood and possibly variances in EMC at the build stage

I do not really know apart from the fact is iis shrinkage.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

robscastle said:


> *The 1500mm x 1500mm Table Dry Assembled*
> 
> For any of the LJs interested in seeing just how big this monster is I thought I had better add these final photos before the table heads off to my Sons Place for Christmas.
> 
> ...


A VERY NICE, COOL table…

Couldn't it expand back to where it was?

I'm sure you figure a way to 'fix' it… Not to worry…

He will LOVE it!

Thank you!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

robscastle said:


> *The 1500mm x 1500mm Table Dry Assembled*
> 
> For any of the LJs interested in seeing just how big this monster is I thought I had better add these final photos before the table heads off to my Sons Place for Christmas.
> 
> ...


You'll figure it out, Rob. "Normalised"? Is there really such a thing? ;-)


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

robscastle said:


> *The 1500mm x 1500mm Table Dry Assembled*
> 
> For any of the LJs interested in seeing just how big this monster is I thought I had better add these final photos before the table heads off to my Sons Place for Christmas.
> 
> ...


Wow! That is huge


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

robscastle said:


> *The 1500mm x 1500mm Table Dry Assembled*
> 
> For any of the LJs interested in seeing just how big this monster is I thought I had better add these final photos before the table heads off to my Sons Place for Christmas.
> 
> ...


That's one very nice looking table Rob, 
any chance of a photo of the fixing of the pedestal to the underside of the table top please….


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *The 1500mm x 1500mm Table Dry Assembled*
> 
> For any of the LJs interested in seeing just how big this monster is I thought I had better add these final photos before the table heads off to my Sons Place for Christmas.
> 
> ...


*Candy:*

Normalised in my mind is the state of timber achieves when its in its final location and its conditional on seasonal changes.
So is there reallly such a thing…..possibly not…so you are 100% correct

*Roger: *

its the biggest wood project I have ever done, I only hope the table top fits into the back of my Ford Ranger, fingers crossed!!

*Crowie:*

I can do a photo but it will have to be post delivery, but yes I will!!

BTW are you interested in or can you use some Huon Pine offcuts?


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

robscastle said:


> *The 1500mm x 1500mm Table Dry Assembled*
> 
> For any of the LJs interested in seeing just how big this monster is I thought I had better add these final photos before the table heads off to my Sons Place for Christmas.
> 
> ...





> *Candy:*... you are 100% correct
> 
> - robscastle


I told Mudflap you said so.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *The 1500mm x 1500mm Table Dry Assembled*
> 
> For any of the LJs interested in seeing just how big this monster is I thought I had better add these final photos before the table heads off to my Sons Place for Christmas.
> 
> ...


Well he would be a very silly boy to argue unless he had a death wish of course

Not good waking up and finding some medically trained bod has harvested an organ or two !!
tee hee


----------



## anthm27 (May 12, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *The 1500mm x 1500mm Table Dry Assembled*
> 
> For any of the LJs interested in seeing just how big this monster is I thought I had better add these final photos before the table heads off to my Sons Place for Christmas.
> 
> ...


Thats lovely that Rob,
very very nice work.
I,ll be interested to see a pic this week of it as it stands now.
Regard
Anth


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

*1500 x 1500 Table finished and STW*

Here is the completed table installed in No 1 Son (and Family) s place.



















The shrinkage I reported in previous blogs proved to be very difficult for me to repair so I bit bullet and took to it with a mallet breaking it apart in two sections and then reglueing the offending sections and triming the edging to suit.

This may seem a bit of overkill but I was at the stage of not being able to sucessfully patch it with filler strips and get a nice consistant look.




























How I did it.
Used a lump hammer and block of wood to break away the two edges glued on covering the ends of the timber.
Prised apart the two shrinkage sections, cleaned them up trued them andthen carefully trimmed the 45 deg remaining edges back flush.
Re cut the biscuit slots and glued every thing back together again.
Replaced the two damaged edges and its back together again.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

robscastle said:


> *1500 x 1500 Table finished and STW*
> 
> Here is the completed table installed in No 1 Son (and Family) s place.
> 
> ...


A family heirloom there Rob…well done on a beautiful family sized table…


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

robscastle said:


> *1500 x 1500 Table finished and STW*
> 
> Here is the completed table installed in No 1 Son (and Family) s place.
> 
> ...


Nice result Rob, as they say…desperate times call for desperate measures!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

robscastle said:


> *1500 x 1500 Table finished and STW*
> 
> Here is the completed table installed in No 1 Son (and Family) s place.
> 
> ...


Very nice


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

robscastle said:


> *1500 x 1500 Table finished and STW*
> 
> Here is the completed table installed in No 1 Son (and Family) s place.
> 
> ...


COOL FIX! / Improvement…

Fits nicely in the room! Easy to sit at… COOL table…

Thank you!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

robscastle said:


> *1500 x 1500 Table finished and STW*
> 
> Here is the completed table installed in No 1 Son (and Family) s place.
> 
> ...


Great job, Rob!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

*Medium size Maloof Chair - Preparing the seats*

My *** friend saw the Maloof kids chairs I made for the family and asked if I would malke her one for her grand daughter.

As I had all the templates and suitable material I accepted to make her one.
Then she added "but I want it bigger" Oh yeah I thought and asked just how much bigger?

She said about 100mm overall and I declined the request, she insisted saying she only wanted one, I thought was thats even more reason not to do it, ... then said so.

The conversation continued and without going into more details I eventually agreed.

After she left I thought about it and if I was to make one I may as well make a few so I checked my materials

I had enough bits and pieces to make the seats and then continue on with the legs.

So I started:

I designed some new templates and worked out what the overall size would be

The seat is about 400mm x 400mm and the front legs around 300mm and the back about double that.

Here is the sequence of events as the seats progressed.

I knew the material woul have to be thicker than my previous builds and I had very little Walnut left to do the job, so I used a composition of Tasmanian Blackwood Oak and Walnut.










I cut the pieces up removing the defects and shuffeled them around to see what was left.
It was going to be a deviation from the traditional Walnut but I could do it. So I jointed and thicknesses everything (or so I thought) and started to arrange the layout

Seat 1
Will comprise of all Tasmanian Black wood 









Seat 2
Will comprise of Oak sanwiched by Tasmanian Black Wood 









Seat 3
Will comprise of European and QLD Walnut with Tasmanian Black Wood









They will certainly maintain Sam's unique one off style thats for sure.

So into the clamps they go.










Now it was at this stage I realised I had missed one piece in the final thicknessing so it got clamped up independently.

This goof caused me a bit of stress as I dont have any way of fixing it at the moment so I just left it for the time being.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

robscastle said:


> *Medium size Maloof Chair - Preparing the seats*
> 
> My *** friend saw the Maloof kids chairs I made for the family and asked if I would malke her one for her grand daughter.
> 
> ...


Hi Robert!

I don't think your 'goof' is all that bad… One thing about the Maloof seats is that a lot of the wood gets sculptured OUT… In your seat #3, the center piece looks a little thicker to me… Once you figure what is going away, you will see just a small amount that could be sanded (sculptured) away… I'm looking at it where the piece is sticking out the back as the Back which will be trimmed along the back edge… The seat will be sculptured away starting about 3", or so, from the Back & go all the way to the front, clearing away your over-thick part… So, don't sweat it… It is really very minor… I hope you can follow my brain drainage to paper as fast as I could type… 

I started two Maloof lowback dining chairs a few years ago… have one seat sculptured (the one where the dust GOT to me)... the other seat is ready to be hogged out a little Before gluing it up where it will be ready to be sculptured out… I hope to get working on them soon… Shop is a mess & my back is killing me where I can't spend much time DOING things before I must stop & rest… BUT, I will get back to it… I have to do it… I'm NOT getting any younger! 

So, I think you're doing good… and your thickness error is NO BIGGY… Just study my thoughts and I'm sure you will see it…

Good luck… Have fun… You WILL do it.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

robscastle said:


> *Medium size Maloof Chair - Preparing the seats*
> 
> My *** friend saw the Maloof kids chairs I made for the family and asked if I would malke her one for her grand daughter.
> 
> ...


not a big galoof from what i see
just another challenge to resolve
and as joe has so clearly stated

simple

we should all have some of those woods to work with
around here everything is pine

soon you will have templates for all sizes

maybe even a big one for lily tomlin someday


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

robscastle said:


> *Medium size Maloof Chair - Preparing the seats*
> 
> My *** friend saw the Maloof kids chairs I made for the family and asked if I would malke her one for her grand daughter.
> 
> ...


you got my attention sir, a mate did a rocking chair for his wife and new baby late last year…


----------



## Boxguy (Mar 11, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Medium size Maloof Chair - Preparing the seats*
> 
> My *** friend saw the Maloof kids chairs I made for the family and asked if I would malke her one for her grand daughter.
> 
> ...


*Rob*, great start. Chairs are tough. I made one and that was enough.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

*MSMC out of the clamps and into the bandsaw*

OK making good progress on the Medium Size Maloof Chairs (MSMC)today.

I solved the mismatched piece by using a hand plane, so afer much huffing and puffing and then later reading Joe and David's comments I could have left it there and sculpted it out oh well.










Any way I profiled the seat edges in the bandsaw and commenced cutting out the legs as well.










I used all Walnut this time but found I had completly consumed every piece that was a useable size and length for the rear legs and upper support.

I think I have one complete set but will need ot go see LJ degoose (Larry) to restock my Walnut stock so I can continue.

The front legs, I had heaps of material for them.










The back legs










I only had enough for one set so I had to stop

I considered using some maple but decided against it due to the strength differences










Stopping for a while and off on a timber run to Caboolture.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

robscastle said:


> *MSMC out of the clamps and into the bandsaw*
> 
> OK making good progress on the Medium Size Maloof Chairs (MSMC)today.
> 
> ...


Are there still mills up that way Rob??


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *MSMC out of the clamps and into the bandsaw*
> 
> OK making good progress on the Medium Size Maloof Chairs (MSMC)today.
> 
> ...


Hello Peter

Sawmills still flourish in the areas around Caboolture.

I even saw a lucas mill around the Wynnham area one day whe delivering gear for my son I cannot remember exactly where it was but I was suurprised to see one so close to suburbia.

To buy timber at a decent price you need to visit the area, plus I alway enjoy dropping in to LLWW
for if nothing else a wood chat.


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *MSMC out of the clamps and into the bandsaw*
> 
> OK making good progress on the Medium Size Maloof Chairs (MSMC)today.
> 
> ...


I watch eagerly, Rob. I have a chain that's easily yanked by sculpted furniture.


----------



## Boxguy (Mar 11, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *MSMC out of the clamps and into the bandsaw*
> 
> OK making good progress on the Medium Size Maloof Chairs (MSMC)today.
> 
> ...


Rob, thanks for taking us along on another of your adventures in wood.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *MSMC out of the clamps and into the bandsaw*
> 
> OK making good progress on the Medium Size Maloof Chairs (MSMC)today.
> 
> ...


nice work so far rob I know exactly what your going through,i just started work on a maloof style rocker made with walnut myself.one of those wood bucket list projects.


----------



## BobWemm (Feb 15, 2013)

robscastle said:


> *MSMC out of the clamps and into the bandsaw*
> 
> OK making good progress on the Medium Size Maloof Chairs (MSMC)today.
> 
> ...


Looking good so far Rob.
I have no doubt that the end result will be stunning.

Bob


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

*Maloof Medium Chair continues I got the timber!*

OK I am back, I left off with the activity needing some more Walnut to continue with the chairs.

I rang Degoose and he invited me to come see him, adding he didnt have any Walnut but we could go see his fellow woodworker Trevor Gaskill afterwards.

Lots of exciting things are happening at Lazy larrys Wood Works, so if Larry is a buddy you may want to give him a call to get the good goss.

Anyway Larry showed me some New Guinea Rosewood pieces he had which were exactly what I needed.










He had two lengths about 3m and as NGR is a good furniture wood each I took both, then with a little arm twisting I also loaded up about half a ute load of timber mostly NGR.

I was starting to run out of loot so bidded Larry farewell and I headed home with my new found booty.

So a redesign on the chairs came about instead of Walnut legs and back, the prefered timber of Sam, I decided to make all the legs and back from NGR.

Today saw quite a lot of progress.

The legs were roughed out the joints prepared and fitup of chair No1 progressed to a stage where now I need to pay attention to fine tuning the precision fitting of the components.

It has been some years since I made the first Maloof style kids chairs and with a complete dimensional change came some confusion as to how to go about the bigger joints.

I sent Paul Lemiski a PM asking his advice on what he does, Paul was most helpful and replied he was using 3 to 4 inch joints, Wow! way bigger then I needed, so I watched his video presentation on the plans he sells.
His presentation is well worth the 26 minutes if you are considering building full size furniture.

A little different to what I am doing but never the less still very informative.

I again made the same mistake as last time and bandsawed the legs before finishing the joints first, only this time I made a box jig to overcome my senility.










It wasnt that easy either, I had to make block spacer jigs to support the legs so I could cut everything exactly.










Ploding away I managed to get everything done, even if it was the hard way










Got all the component joints finished.










Then started with the tuneing of the joints to get precision fitting of everything.

I got to this stage before the light started to beat me, plus I thought I heard a beer calling!










Packing up for the day I took a final shot with one of the Maloof Kids chairs I still had, simply to show the differences in size.










More to follow.


----------



## Boxguy (Mar 11, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Maloof Medium Chair continues I got the timber!*
> 
> OK I am back, I left off with the activity needing some more Walnut to continue with the chairs.
> 
> ...


Rob, I always enjoy your projects. Thanks for sharing. We're off on another of your wood adventures.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

robscastle said:


> *Maloof Medium Chair continues I got the timber!*
> 
> OK I am back, I left off with the activity needing some more Walnut to continue with the chairs.
> 
> ...


Wow! A very healthy sitting apparatus.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

robscastle said:


> *Maloof Medium Chair continues I got the timber!*
> 
> OK I am back, I left off with the activity needing some more Walnut to continue with the chairs.
> 
> ...


Looking good!

Glad to hear that Larry is doing good…


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *Maloof Medium Chair continues I got the timber!*
> 
> OK I am back, I left off with the activity needing some more Walnut to continue with the chairs.
> 
> ...


lovin this rob doing a maloof style rocker myself so I'm watchin what your doin closely.my bucket list project.using Charles brocks plans and templates,very nice dvd's.love following your woodworking journeys.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Maloof Medium Chair continues I got the timber!*
> 
> OK I am back, I left off with the activity needing some more Walnut to continue with the chairs.
> 
> ...


Thanks everybody for all the comments, I took heaps of photos so if there is a part you are particularly interested in and I didnt show enough detail just ask and I will provide.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

*GN Prototype Chair (or Pottz made me do it)*

Pottz spotted a Sam Maloof chair I was making for the family and wanted a picture, so I sent him a few attached to one of my replies.
Anyway he educated me about a person called George Nakashima in the process, so being a bit of an inquisitive sort of person I went off and researched George myself.

Now this guy is a fellow Americian, and obviously of japanese heritage and he had an engineering background but ended up in a Internment Camp in the USA during WWII.

His life story is a very interesting one (well it was to me anyway) and his furniture creations took my interest.
In particular his two legged chair the "Coniod"

At first I just admired his work and marveled over the natural lines and simplicity he used obviously calling on and using his engineering skills to make the products.

Being a simple person myself I decided to see if I could make the Conoid chair.

As it was a first off for me I decided to make a prototype just in case it ended up in the Otto bin.
So its Sunday morning I set to work, its now early AM Sun and this is my result so far.

*The basic frame.*










It seemed to be too easy, the feet and supports are Morticed so I clamped up some cross braces and made a temporary seat and inserted some seat supports and clamped them in position.










Well it didnt fall over so I guess thats a good start, curious as to how well balanced it was I sat in it.

*The Stability Test*










To my surprise it was quite comportable albeit a bit wobbly, but it was not too unstable tipping wise.

So I decide to stand on it , now its not really a good idea but sure enough it held me OK, mind you I would not recommend standing on the very front as I think it may tip forward.










*Summary*

Well in summary its well worth continuing with, and I wanted a decent picture to demonstrate it so I asked my wife Aurora to "come take a look" she looked at it and asked where the other two legs were.

I then coaxed her to try it out and she reluctantly did saying it looked very wobbly upon sitting it it she was also surprised!

So I got some decent pictures to show you all!

*Better Pictures*










and another










Well thats something well worth persuing and turning into a project !


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

robscastle said:


> *GN Prototype Chair (or Pottz made me do it)*
> 
> Pottz spotted a Sam Maloof chair I was making for the family and wanted a picture, so I sent him a few attached to one of my replies.
> Anyway he educated me about a person called George Nakashima in the process, so being a bit of an inquisitive sort of person I went off and researched George myself.
> ...


always nice to find new ways to enjoy the craft

aurora seems happy too
add more chairs to the honey do list
and start thinking about the matching table 
while you are at it


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

robscastle said:


> *GN Prototype Chair (or Pottz made me do it)*
> 
> Pottz spotted a Sam Maloof chair I was making for the family and wanted a picture, so I sent him a few attached to one of my replies.
> Anyway he educated me about a person called George Nakashima in the process, so being a bit of an inquisitive sort of person I went off and researched George myself.
> ...


Looks very interesting!

Rob, how much do you weigh? Over 210 lbs?

It looks like you have two dado grooves on each leg where Seat pieces slide into those grooves (like a Half-lap) and glued together… (???)

Is this going to be Sculptured like a Maloof chair… or what?

It's going to be FUN watching how you progress through this project…

Thank you!

BTW: Good to see you David, Patron… Hope all is OK with you!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *GN Prototype Chair (or Pottz made me do it)*
> 
> Pottz spotted a Sam Maloof chair I was making for the family and wanted a picture, so I sent him a few attached to one of my replies.
> Anyway he educated me about a person called George Nakashima in the process, so being a bit of an inquisitive sort of person I went off and researched George myself.
> ...


geeez rob didn't I tell you never follow me because I'm lost! yeah nakashima has been a huge influence in my work,kinda a combo of sam maloof and nakashima morfed together.i cant wait to see your final piece,ive researched the conoid chair and have never been able to find any drawings or plans so I'm really anxious to see what you come up with.you always inspire me buddy-peace.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

robscastle said:


> *GN Prototype Chair (or Pottz made me do it)*
> 
> Pottz spotted a Sam Maloof chair I was making for the family and wanted a picture, so I sent him a few attached to one of my replies.
> Anyway he educated me about a person called George Nakashima in the process, so being a bit of an inquisitive sort of person I went off and researched George myself.
> ...


NICE!!


----------



## Boxguy (Mar 11, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *GN Prototype Chair (or Pottz made me do it)*
> 
> Pottz spotted a Sam Maloof chair I was making for the family and wanted a picture, so I sent him a few attached to one of my replies.
> Anyway he educated me about a person called George Nakashima in the process, so being a bit of an inquisitive sort of person I went off and researched George myself.
> ...


*Rob*, as always thanks for taking us along on your adventure. Nakashima has made some interesting benches too. He deserves emulation.


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *GN Prototype Chair (or Pottz made me do it)*
> 
> Pottz spotted a Sam Maloof chair I was making for the family and wanted a picture, so I sent him a few attached to one of my replies.
> Anyway he educated me about a person called George Nakashima in the process, so being a bit of an inquisitive sort of person I went off and researched George myself.
> ...


I always enjoy bragging about the amazing Buddies I hob-nob with around here. On the subject of sculpted furniture, in case you're not familiar, here's one of my idols.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *GN Prototype Chair (or Pottz made me do it)*
> 
> Pottz spotted a Sam Maloof chair I was making for the family and wanted a picture, so I sent him a few attached to one of my replies.
> Anyway he educated me about a person called George Nakashima in the process, so being a bit of an inquisitive sort of person I went off and researched George myself.
> ...


Thanks everybody all a lotta fun!

*Patron:* Your right I think when No 1 son sees it he will want a set for the 1500mm x 1500mm T able I built for him at Christmas.

*Joe:* 100% correct on the joints and yes its more sculpting for the seat, possibly not as much thats involved with Sams work. I wondered where P atron was too maybe he was hibernating… nice to see him back again.

*pottz:* No worries about getting lost its all part of the journey and adds interest as well. Plans yep agree there, I spent a week or more looking for information, and your correct there is not a lot about. From posts I saw it relates to the fact that Mira, Georges daughter now runs the business and the chair is still being made as a business concern and they are understandably reluctant to have commercial colnes effecting their business interests.
However once I have completed the chair I will have a reasonable idea on dimensions, most of the info I found was available on furniture ergonomices websites, and that helped a lot. The rest was simply measuring my own chairs.
Speaking of which there is a post about somenbody actually measuring a chair at a museum!! They must have been keen!...also there are are pleny of pictures about too. As Joe posted George deserves the credit for the original design

I saw a set of ten chairs advertised for about $147K how about that !

*Candy:* Glad you liked it more to come!!

*Boxguy:* Yes I saw the benches most impressive, all a bit out of my league with the size of the timber he used !!

*Mark:* Thanks looks like I am off checking out some more woodies!


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

robscastle said:


> *GN Prototype Chair (or Pottz made me do it)*
> 
> Pottz spotted a Sam Maloof chair I was making for the family and wanted a picture, so I sent him a few attached to one of my replies.
> Anyway he educated me about a person called George Nakashima in the process, so being a bit of an inquisitive sort of person I went off and researched George myself.
> ...


You'll have to lower that chair a little sir, the lady can't reach the ground with her feet….


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

robscastle said:


> *GN Prototype Chair (or Pottz made me do it)*
> 
> Pottz spotted a Sam Maloof chair I was making for the family and wanted a picture, so I sent him a few attached to one of my replies.
> Anyway he educated me about a person called George Nakashima in the process, so being a bit of an inquisitive sort of person I went off and researched George myself.
> ...


Nice looking build Robert.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *GN Prototype Chair (or Pottz made me do it)*
> 
> Pottz spotted a Sam Maloof chair I was making for the family and wanted a picture, so I sent him a few attached to one of my replies.
> Anyway he educated me about a person called George Nakashima in the process, so being a bit of an inquisitive sort of person I went off and researched George myself.
> ...


I agree with mark benji reyes work is phenominal,on my buddy list also.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

*GN Prototype chair Making the seat and assemblying most parts*

I continued after lunch and made the seat cut out the joints and dry assembled everything.

*Construction process*

I used a contractors saw with a miter sled rip fence and my tenoning jig to cut all the timbers

To make the seat I cut up some pallet frames, cut a taper on the underside to 30mm and glued them all together.










The overall thickness at the back was not 50mm so I added a section to achieve the 50mm thickness.

I cut the seat joints on the saw and fine tuned the fit with a Rasp.










I then marked out the top post tenons and cut them, again using the table saw and tenoning jig.










Here is a few shots of the joints.



















That was enough for the day so work stopped at this stage.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

robscastle said:


> *GN Prototype chair Making the seat and assemblying most parts*
> 
> I continued after lunch and made the seat cut out the joints and dry assembled everything.
> 
> ...


Just a thought…

Could you leave the final pieces of the sides OFF the seat, with just the notches cut in the seat…
Place an outside SIDES, also notched, into leg and glued & clamped to seat…
... auto Perfect Fit??
... why cut & fit it??

This is interesting…

Could it handle the weight of 210 lbs+??

COOL… Thank you…


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *GN Prototype chair Making the seat and assemblying most parts*
> 
> I continued after lunch and made the seat cut out the joints and dry assembled everything.
> 
> ...


these conoid chairs are one of my bucket wood list projects.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *GN Prototype chair Making the seat and assemblying most parts*
> 
> I continued after lunch and made the seat cut out the joints and dry assembled everything.
> 
> ...


Joe: Here is an image of the actuall Coniod seat frame joint.










There is no reason why the joint could not be formed as you described. I would certainly speed construction thats for sure.

As for the loading I tink although pine may not be strong enough in the long term it would hold 219 Lbs or about 100 Kgs OK, once I finish it I may load it up to check.

With no known plans available for the chair, trying to determine construction details is I guess a matter for the builder. If you check mine its not as per the original design as the back is flush with the support rails.
Something I will have to change upon final build, along with the height of the actual seat from the floor as identified by Crowie.

Its on hold for a while while I go earn some money to pay bills!

I might see if I can contact Mira Nakashima and seek some research help, but she is possibly already defelecting all sorts of enquiries like mine.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

robscastle said:


> *GN Prototype chair Making the seat and assemblying most parts*
> 
> I continued after lunch and made the seat cut out the joints and dry assembled everything.
> 
> ...


I can very much appreciate your skills with the joinery Rob….well done sir…

Apologies for the extra work, it's just that my 4'11.5" wife often makes comment about seating heights….


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *GN Prototype chair Making the seat and assemblying most parts*
> 
> I continued after lunch and made the seat cut out the joints and dry assembled everything.
> 
> ...


I hear ya crowie,mines 4'10.5",this chair would be a leg dangler for sure-lol.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

robscastle said:


> *GN Prototype chair Making the seat and assemblying most parts*
> 
> I continued after lunch and made the seat cut out the joints and dry assembled everything.
> 
> ...


Rob,

Thank you!

That extra little space to make the seat flush to the backside of the legs might result in a lot of Strength gained; making it weaker as it is now shorthened…

COOL Chair… You have me Thinking… I think I would try it with White Oak… or Maple…

Sure looks COOL…

Thanks again…


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

robscastle said:


> *GN Prototype chair Making the seat and assemblying most parts*
> 
> I continued after lunch and made the seat cut out the joints and dry assembled everything.
> 
> ...


I just did a Search for Mira Nakashima

They sell for approx. $11,000 EACH!!
... to me, That is a little much… sorry to say…

Rob, you're on a very good Track!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

robscastle said:


> *GN Prototype chair Making the seat and assemblying most parts*
> 
> I continued after lunch and made the seat cut out the joints and dry assembled everything.
> 
> ...


Looks like the seat has *a Screw going from the Back of each Leg into the seat and is plugged*... Look at the pictures 4 & 9… Back View…

This would strengthen it substantially…


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *GN Prototype chair Making the seat and assemblying most parts*
> 
> I continued after lunch and made the seat cut out the joints and dry assembled everything.
> 
> ...


Thanks Joe:

I had a look at the pictures, your correct, pity I didnt find them last week!! Oh well.
Looks like I will be doing a bit more work to get them into the best possible reproduction.
I also took a look at your website and specifically your router skis, ...something I have been pondering for quite some time

Thanks for the links.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

*GN Prototype chair redesign and final assembly *

Hey its ANZAC Day public holiday here in Australia so in Remembrance of our fallen I manned the trenches this morning, the wooden trenches that is.

First up I took the advice of our learned LJs and redesigned the seat and legs to suit their suggestions.

Here is the rebuild.










OK now back to the past.

The seat sculpting commenced.










I made a couple of jigs to shape the seat










Then powering up the grinder and I had the chips flying big time.










Next was the morticing of the top cross support, this proved to be a bit tricky as it had to be held at 11 deg in the Hollow Chisel Morticer clamp so the mortice could conform to the support tenon angle.










I am not sure exactly how this is done but I just bunged a dowel in the back and clamped it.
All a bit raggedy but it worked for me.










Next was the back support dowels.










I made these from bits I ripped off when making the support legs










The chair is now complete, apart from some cosmetic finishing work to make more accurate and possibly glueing everything together.










And another shot










*Closure: *

Are they worth building? In my mind yes, 
Why is it not glued up? A couple of reasons 
1. From information I found relating to the build the real test of its construction is the fact it can support a person in its dry assembled only state.
2. There are some additional tapering tasks and shaping of parts needing to be done that I picked up from Joe Lyddon's posts.

*General info:* There is a lot of banter about the building of these type of chairs and some tend to digress from the original George Nakashima design, so beware if you do research it the limited information available detailing the build is sometimes not "original design" accurate.
Incidently I emailed Mira Nakashima asking advice on the build and I am yet to hear back.

*ANZAC Day:* Just in case you thought I was taking the piss about ANZAC Day I had my eldest brother David in Vietnam with 9 RAR in 1969 and sadly he did not return alive.

*Lest we forget*










That ends the George Nakishima Conoid Chair build blog.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

robscastle said:


> *GN Prototype chair redesign and final assembly *
> 
> Hey its ANZAC Day public holiday here in Australia so in Remembrance of our fallen I manned the trenches this morning, the wooden trenches that is.
> 
> ...


Hi Rob,

Sorry about the loss of your brother in Vietnam… A very sad day for sure… an you will never forget it.

I didn't know the chair was built WITHOUT gluing it up… Really?
I thought it was standard procedure to glue it up… 
What parts are glued and NOT glued?

I think I would try to place a "lower back rest" across the bottom area of the back… with the dowels going up from there.

I agree… I think it's positively worth building… trying… Very unique…
I like the extra Leg Room!!

Thank you for keeping us updated on your progress… Have a good one!


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

robscastle said:


> *GN Prototype chair redesign and final assembly *
> 
> Hey its ANZAC Day public holiday here in Australia so in Remembrance of our fallen I manned the trenches this morning, the wooden trenches that is.
> 
> ...


The chair looks a beauty Rob…

Our local Dawn Service was well over a 1000 with a couple of top Salvo buglers, 35yrs ago we'd been lucky to have 50 attend. 
Your brother as too many others paid the Ultimate Sacrifice and as a country we owe them a debt for our freedom & way of life…THANK YOU….
They shall grow not old, as we that are left grow old
Age shall not weary them, nor the years condemn.
At the going down of the sun and in the morning,
We will remember them.
Lest we forget….


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *GN Prototype chair redesign and final assembly *
> 
> Hey its ANZAC Day public holiday here in Australia so in Remembrance of our fallen I manned the trenches this morning, the wooden trenches that is.
> 
> ...


Thanks Guys,

Had my Dad still been alive I would have attended the Bathurst Dawn service with him, then along with his local community service at Rockley. who know what shenaggings we would have gotten up to if my brother was here also!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

robscastle said:


> *GN Prototype chair redesign and final assembly *
> 
> Hey its ANZAC Day public holiday here in Australia so in Remembrance of our fallen I manned the trenches this morning, the wooden trenches that is.
> 
> ...


I also am sorry for the loss of your brother. May he r.i.p.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

*Shoe Rack cabinet Concept*

I am going to make a shoe rack cabinet based on the project David Dean posted in Oct 2012
It will only have one tilt out section as I need to have room for work boots and other formal high heel boots of which all need hiding away.

So whats prompted this?

Here is the situation at our front entrance as we speak.










Although we have a cupboard its outlived its usefullness, and there are shoes and boots scattered about.










This is the timber I am going to use.

Some swamp Gum and,










Red Ironbark










The design/plan will be Swamp Gum frame with red Ironbark raised panels and possibly plywood backing and areas not imediately visible.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack cabinet Concept*
> 
> I am going to make a shoe rack cabinet based on the project David Dean posted in Oct 2012
> It will only have one tilt out section as I need to have room for work boots and other formal high heel boots of which all need hiding away.
> ...


Cool….


----------



## Boxguy (Mar 11, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack cabinet Concept*
> 
> I am going to make a shoe rack cabinet based on the project David Dean posted in Oct 2012
> It will only have one tilt out section as I need to have room for work boots and other formal high heel boots of which all need hiding away.
> ...


Rob, good idea. I know shoes can get out of hand at our place. Looks like you need an intervention.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack cabinet Concept*
> 
> I am going to make a shoe rack cabinet based on the project David Dean posted in Oct 2012
> It will only have one tilt out section as I need to have room for work boots and other formal high heel boots of which all need hiding away.
> ...


Starchris 
Thanks no doubt the exchange rate helps.


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack cabinet Concept*
> 
> I am going to make a shoe rack cabinet based on the project David Dean posted in Oct 2012
> It will only have one tilt out section as I need to have room for work boots and other formal high heel boots of which all need hiding away.
> ...


Looks like a good place for your cabinet Robert! 
Wish we has a place to put a shoe rack cabinet. Shoes and where to put them is always a problem at our house. They are left in my shop out on the back patio and even on the steps leading to our bonus room.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack cabinet Concept*
> 
> I am going to make a shoe rack cabinet based on the project David Dean posted in Oct 2012
> It will only have one tilt out section as I need to have room for work boots and other formal high heel boots of which all need hiding away.
> ...


hey rob ive got a solution-go barefoot-lol.i look forward to your what you come up with buddy.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack cabinet Concept*
> 
> I am going to make a shoe rack cabinet based on the project David Dean posted in Oct 2012
> It will only have one tilt out section as I need to have room for work boots and other formal high heel boots of which all need hiding away.
> ...


You ARE having FUN!

Someday, it could also double as a book case! (??)

COOL!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack cabinet Concept*
> 
> I am going to make a shoe rack cabinet based on the project David Dean posted in Oct 2012
> It will only have one tilt out section as I need to have room for work boots and other formal high heel boots of which all need hiding away.
> ...





> ..... other formal* high heel boots* of which all need hiding away…...
> 
> - robscastle


Fess up* r'c'*, are the *heels* *yours* or your *lady half's* (you decide whether I'm referring to your partner or 6" above your 2 big toes)?

*PS. *Love your white flat work boots without the steel toe caps (1st pickie).


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack cabinet Concept*
> 
> I am going to make a shoe rack cabinet based on the project David Dean posted in Oct 2012
> It will only have one tilt out section as I need to have room for work boots and other formal high heel boots of which all need hiding away.
> ...


Oh no busted ….good thing I moved the fishnet stockings beforehand! missed the "kinky Boots"

Thats me on the left!









Just call me Grizzman MkII (in respect) cannot have such a great Woodworker go and then get forgotten over time.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack cabinet Concept*
> 
> I am going to make a shoe rack cabinet based on the project David Dean posted in Oct 2012
> It will only have one tilt out section as I need to have room for work boots and other formal high heel boots of which all need hiding away.
> ...





> Oh no busted ….good thing I moved the fishnet stockings beforehand! missed the "kinky Boots"
> 
> Thats me on the left!
> 
> ...


i always knew it rob.and they say californians are crazy!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack cabinet Concept*
> 
> I am going to make a shoe rack cabinet based on the project David Dean posted in Oct 2012
> It will only have one tilt out section as I need to have room for work boots and other formal high heel boots of which all need hiding away.
> ...





> i always knew it rob.and they say californians are crazy!
> 
> - pottz


Hey *pottz*y, watch who you are calling *crazy*... *Aussies* are sane… it's *Queenslanders *that are straitjacket fillers!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack cabinet Concept*
> 
> I am going to make a shoe rack cabinet based on the project David Dean posted in Oct 2012
> It will only have one tilt out section as I need to have room for work boots and other formal high heel boots of which all need hiding away.
> ...


ha,no offence littleblackduck I gotta lot of aussie customers,there the best buddy and so is my buddy rob who is a little crazy though-lol.and I gotta admit,california is the land of the-lets say unique people-lol.peace to all my aussie friends,luv you guys.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack cabinet Concept*
> 
> I am going to make a shoe rack cabinet based on the project David Dean posted in Oct 2012
> It will only have one tilt out section as I need to have room for work boots and other formal high heel boots of which all need hiding away.
> ...


8. No adult rated material, links to adult rated material, or any form of nudity may be posted on this site. In addition to nudity, all forms of sexual content (images, jokes, etc…) are prohibited from being posted on the site. This includes images of *scantily clad men or women*. Please help us keep this site family friendly.

So how do you remove them?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack cabinet Concept*
> 
> I am going to make a shoe rack cabinet based on the project David Dean posted in Oct 2012
> It will only have one tilt out section as I need to have room for work boots and other formal high heel boots of which all need hiding away.
> ...


Has this message been passed down from higher sources?

If I have offended, I apologise… If I have not offended, I apologise…. Have I missed something or is this political correctness gone absolutely overboard (if the reference is to the "Kinky Boots" extract)...

Once I took a picture of my thongs (flip flops on the feet) showing bare ankles and posted it as a comment… I'm sure that would have offended anti-kankle advocates… do I need to go on an ankle diet or at least quarantine my camera?


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack cabinet Concept*
> 
> I am going to make a shoe rack cabinet based on the project David Dean posted in Oct 2012
> It will only have one tilt out section as I need to have room for work boots and other formal high heel boots of which all need hiding away.
> ...


LBD its a blog that Cricket posted and it seemed a little too coincedential that with all the shyacking that was going on it appeared.

Could be just a coindecence who knows, I was reluctant to draw the crabs by directly mentioning in my reply.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack cabinet Concept*
> 
> I am going to make a shoe rack cabinet based on the project David Dean posted in Oct 2012
> It will only have one tilt out section as I need to have room for work boots and other formal high heel boots of which all need hiding away.
> ...


Rob, I will assume that this is purely coincidental. I cannot see anything offensive in the friendly banter that has exchanged in this or any related posts. While I can be as guttural as the best of them, I do not think my opinion on this is biased. I can appreciate that things can get a tad carried away if left unchecked, however, I don't think we have pushed boundaries here. There has been times when I have inadvertently dropped an oopsie and it has been unceremoniously deleted and my transgression was immediately recognised.. 
While the rest of the world may be oblivious to our current *yes/no* voting dilemma, Australia is only following the rest of the world's opinion on the open acceptability of the matter in the pictures. Having said that I could foresee greater objection if we skirted around the "implied content" because of "potential" sensitivity.

*PS.* Haven't seen the play but even I thought the movie was worth the watch!

*PPS*. Gotta line up to get my mouth washed out with soap by the missus!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack cabinet Concept*
> 
> I am going to make a shoe rack cabinet based on the project David Dean posted in Oct 2012
> It will only have one tilt out section as I need to have room for work boots and other formal high heel boots of which all need hiding away.
> ...





> Has this message been passed down from higher sources?
> 
> If I have offended, I apologise… If I have not offended, I apologise…. Have I missed something or is this political correctness gone absolutely overboard (if the reference is to the "Kinky Boots" extract)...
> 
> ...


wow are people getting this overly sensitive?i dont think any apologies are needed duck i took no offence,just light humor all in good fun right!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

*Shoe Rack Cabinet The work begins*

*The Red Ironbark*

The 30Kg plus piece of Red Ironbark was first in line for working, mainly because of its sheer weight alone,

I set the Table saw up and then wrestled the post onto the table.










I estimated that I could get a series of pieces about 25mm each from the post









I was surprised just how flat the timber is and layed them all out for the thicknesser, as I believed the jointer could not improve on much.










Sure enough I got five pieces from it. I had to make two cuts for each piece as the timber was 150 mm x 150 mm so I set the blade at DOC = 80mm.

Sawing away I ended up with a very neat package of usable timber, The saw cut OK and I took it easy and just fed it as it progressed through, A few puffs of smoke every now and then but no other worries.










I then ran them through the thicknesser/planer and they were ready for their role as raised panels.










I am still amazed somebody would just dump this wood.

*The Swamp Gum *
No prizes for guessing where it came from, ....LLWW, AKA degoose and now as Laser Creations by Larry

You can find him here: lasercreationsbylarry.com.au (I think he might be partial to Blue M&Ms)

Again this timber was introduced to the table saw and sawn up as follows:
In half width wise then I cut a length 1.2m (The 1.2 being the side Stiles for the cupboard) off the end to make it a little more managable.










Then I cut the remaining four pieces in half again giving me pieces about 90mm x 25mm










I ended up with 10 pieces of timber, the Swamp Gum will be for the Cupboard framework.

The two separate lengthsI didnt take any pictures of it getting processed. They will be dividers for the Raised Panels










Again I was impressed with the flatness of the Gum so it went straight into the thicknesser.

I am not sure if Red Ironbark and Swamp Gum are used for "fine" furniture but they certailny lend themselves to it.
I do know outdoor furniture is made from it and commands big $ at sales.

Overall I was pleased with the results and when I finished I gave the Table saw a good check over, maybe two new belts for its effort are in order, so they were ordered, the blade will need chainging out if I cut more stock that size but its OK to do the ongoing cut work.

Its clean up time and a task to find out where to hide all the sawdust!


----------



## Boxguy (Mar 11, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack Cabinet The work begins*
> 
> *The Red Ironbark*
> 
> ...


Rob, I am beginning to want to see the finished product. The wood is beautiful. Are you going to match the grain for the doors? In a few days I'll send you a pix of my shoe closet.


----------



## shaunmza (Sep 21, 2017)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack Cabinet The work begins*
> 
> *The Red Ironbark*
> 
> ...


That looks like some beautiful wood. I am also amazed sometimes at what people throw away, especially wood.

It's great to see you are getting some use out of t though!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack Cabinet The work begins*
> 
> *The Red Ironbark*
> 
> ...


Thanks Guys, appreciate the replies.

*Big Al:*
Grain Matching. 
Swamp Gum: I looked at the pieces after splitting them for suitable book matching or grain matching, I was not sure just what I would see so I paired them back up and marked then so if nice features appear after sanding I will most certainly utilise the frature.
Red Ironbark: As they well be used as panels horizontally no matching would be possible

The sides are 1100×450 and I did consider adding a vertical central Stile (or is it now called a muntion or mullion? not sure) and have book matched sides but decided against it. which I may possibly regret later.
Some wood polishing comes to mind!

*Shaun:* 
I had a look at your work in progress, I thought I had it bad having to build stuff in the driveway until I saw your balcony workshop!!...good effort


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack Cabinet The work begins*
> 
> *The Red Ironbark*
> 
> ...


Sure is Beautiful wood!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack Cabinet The work begins*
> 
> *The Red Ironbark*
> 
> ...


Do you use a pokethole jig for the mothballs??.... to minimise the humidity odour.

No wonder Queenslanders suck at table tennis… they have a bloody big hole in their bats (pic #2).

*PS. *Nice looking timber.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack Cabinet The work begins*
> 
> *The Red Ironbark*
> 
> ...


Well done Rob, What a mammoth effort to cut/rip that iron bark to usable board size, I know how heavy the stuff is BUT sir the photos don't do your timber the justice they deserve as the red grain is magnificent….


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

*Shoe Rack Cabinet some skill based results at last*

With all the brute force timber cutting and preparation work over it was now time for some interesting progress

Today I achieved the following:

1. Cut up the raised panels cut the rails including Profiling all the rails and stiles
2. Profiled all the raised Panels.
3. Did a dry fit up to check everything.
4. Pulled it all apart sanded everything and Polished the raised panels and then sealed the frame work

5. Assembled and glued up the "B" Side of the cupboard.

I used my 3 bit Raised panel set to cut the stiles and rails
Some photos.

Work begins in ernest.










Layout of the components










Everything looked OK dimensions wise so it was now time to profile everything.










I used my shaper to do the profiles with the bit in the pictures.










Then assembled everything to do a final check.

The fronts:










The Rears:










Then all was dismantled and final finishing carried out.

Sanding the frame stiles.










and the rails










The Raised panels were sanded too but I had another process in store for them.

Polishing.









(I had to quickly remove my red nail polish just in case LBD spotted it)

Here is the first Panel polished beside it's mate just sanded to 320 G.










A shot of the original post just in case there was some concern about me pulling a hoax about just what this timber gives up with some TLC.










The B Side re assembled and glued up.

Whats with the B side reference?

As the shoe cuboard will be free standing and the right hand side will face the wall and never be seen until its removal, and by that stage I will not be around to explain all the dodgy work. So when I prepared all the parts I graded all the best features into the left hand side, so that the natural defects and those man made were religated to "The Wall".

Have a look and see how many defects you can spot. there are about five but I think one is hidden by a rail.

Pic 1








The sides are yet to be trimmed to size hence the raggedy end.

Pic 2








Check out that finish shine ! nothing more than friction polished.

Pic 3








I included picture three as it showed the stock pile of posts remaining, these brutes weigh in at about 35 to 40 kgs each, and patiently await my son to arrive to assist in their movement.

Now on to the second side.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack Cabinet some skill based results at last*
> 
> With all the brute force timber cutting and preparation work over it was now time for some interesting progress
> 
> ...


sweet my friend,i like the progress so far.lso i gotta say im envious of the timber you aussies have to work with,i mean i can get it here but for a hell of a lot more than you pay.so rob how about sending a buddy in the states a little care package of lets say 500 board feet of your nice australian timber.it would make a nice jesture!peace .


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack Cabinet some skill based results at last*
> 
> With all the brute force timber cutting and preparation work over it was now time for some interesting progress
> 
> ...


Moving along nicely Robert! I would also love 500 board feet of that awesome looking wood! I know You have my address! Hahaha! Hey Pottz do ya thing Robert will take care of us? LOL! He sure does some nice work. Those raised panels look great! 
Keep up the good work mate!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack Cabinet some skill based results at last*
> 
> With all the brute force timber cutting and preparation work over it was now time for some interesting progress
> 
> ...


looking good mate


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack Cabinet some skill based results at last*
> 
> With all the brute force timber cutting and preparation work over it was now time for some interesting progress
> 
> ...


Keep it up, we can all partake vicariously!
Good looking work.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack Cabinet some skill based results at last*
> 
> With all the brute force timber cutting and preparation work over it was now time for some interesting progress
> 
> ...


That is way too cute-a build… keep looking for Cinderella and the missing shoe (*glass* is reserved for vino and *slipper* is reserved for a *glass *case… oops we may have a loop here)...

Only in Qld., can one get figured wood with hieroglyphics on it,








who is your supplier?



> (I had to quickly remove my red nail polish just in case LBD *spot*ted it)
> 
> - robscastle


Seagulls *spot*, ducks paint their webbed feet purple to disguise their shoe size… every Victorian know this duckma!


> ... and by that stage I will not be a*round* to explain all the dodgy work….
> - robscastle


Now that's thinking outside the *square*.


> A shot of the original post just in case there was some concern about me pulling a hoax about just what this timber gives up with some TLC.


Now Ireally like that… I could use a new bench grinder and some tissues..

*PS.* If I had feet, I'd like one of these cabinets.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack Cabinet some skill based results at last*
> 
> With all the brute force timber cutting and preparation work over it was now time for some interesting progress
> 
> ...












hieroglyphics on wood,... well now you know, chalk that up to experience!

Ducks with purple feet, cannot say I have ever seen one,...just goes to show it must work!


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack Cabinet some skill based results at last*
> 
> With all the brute force timber cutting and preparation work over it was now time for some interesting progress
> 
> ...


Looking good…....the panels look great


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack Cabinet some skill based results at last*
> 
> With all the brute force timber cutting and preparation work over it was now time for some interesting progress
> 
> ...


As I started counting all of the GoofUps, it became apparent that you really screwed this project up! I lost count of everything I saw!

*KIDDING… I found it very HARD to see any messups… You are doing just FINE!*

After seeing Part B and being told "Now on to the Back"... I couldn't imagine what a Back would look like!!

*What is the Other Part going to do?*

*You are doing GREAT…* Very good on Finishing a lot of it BEFORE you GLUE it together!!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack Cabinet some skill based results at last*
> 
> With all the brute force timber cutting and preparation work over it was now time for some interesting progress
> 
> ...





> Moving along nicely Robert! I would also love 500 board feet of that awesome looking wood! I know You have my address! Hahaha! Hey Pottz do ya thing Robert will take care of us? LOL! He sure does some nice work. Those raised panels look great!
> Keep up the good work mate!
> 
> - woodshaver Tony C


well maybe if you kick in some florida cypress and I throw in some nice California redwood I don't see how he could refuse!its the lumber jock code of helping each other right?-LOL.lets not hold our breath buddy the shipping is a little steep.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack Cabinet some skill based results at last*
> 
> With all the brute force timber cutting and preparation work over it was now time for some interesting progress
> 
> ...


Well I am of the opinion that there should be free global shippinng for retired LJs who need timber to keep them amused at home and off the streets and outa bars.

Some of the timber projects I see with timber I have never heard of or thats definately unavailable locally is just as enviable to me I assure you.

If I knew of a shipping company around here that would ship the timber as dunnage you would have some I tell you!

Maybe I could slip a couple of lengths under the seats of Air force one if Donald happens to visit


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack Cabinet some skill based results at last*
> 
> With all the brute force timber cutting and preparation work over it was now time for some interesting progress
> 
> ...





> Well I am of the opinion that there should be free global shippinng for retired LJs who need timber to keep them amused at home and off the streets and outa bars.
> 
> Some of the timber projects I see with timber I have never heard of or thats definately unavailable locally is just as enviable to me I assure you.
> 
> ...


I agree rob you get too many old farts roamin the streets you got problems-lol.as far as the Donald bringing a few boards back why not he seems to let everybody fly on government jets for just about any reason-ha.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack Cabinet some skill based results at last*
> 
> With all the brute force timber cutting and preparation work over it was now time for some interesting progress
> 
> ...


Not only Free Global Shipping but Free Global Flights so we can all have Get Togethers around a BBQ and shed demo….


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack Cabinet some skill based results at last*
> 
> With all the brute force timber cutting and preparation work over it was now time for some interesting progress
> 
> ...












That's an even better Plan!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack Cabinet some skill based results at last*
> 
> With all the brute force timber cutting and preparation work over it was now time for some interesting progress
> 
> ...





> Ducks with purple feet, cannot say I have ever seen one,...


Put your head under one for a quick look… You may not see the light, but I'm sure you'll get spotted!



> ... and outa bars….


*BLASPHEMY!*

However, once the Duck panic settled, I thought, *when Muhammad won't come to the mountain* was the reason why wine casks were invented!



> ... global shippinng for retired LJs who need timber to keep them amused at home….


Gents, gents, gents again I wake up, fire up LJ and find myself getting fired up… Why do us Victorians need to solve *all* the world crisis? The chip (sorry I meant weight) on my shoulders is overbearing!

*Wood floats…* Just throw a few logs into the water at your local beach. Drop your buddies a notifying email (would even have time for good old snail mail), leave our single moon and the tides to do the free shipping for you and all you need to do is a bit of beachcombing with a good pair of eye-glasses a few months later on the other side.



> ... slip a couple of lengths *under* the seats of Air force one if Donald…


Why under the seat? Just put it on the seat… after all that duck wouldn't know what or who he's sitting on!



> .... we can all have Get Togethers around a BBQ and shed demo….
> 
> - crowie


*crowie*, such magnificent insight should justify you to be recognised as an honorary Victorian!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack Cabinet some skill based results at last*
> 
> With all the brute force timber cutting and preparation work over it was now time for some interesting progress
> 
> ...


OK Stay there if you want!










Guys I shot a couple of pieces of timber your way …check your front yard for any deliveries !!










Hot off the press










You can tell its Sunday no work is getting done!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack Cabinet some skill based results at last*
> 
> With all the brute force timber cutting and preparation work over it was now time for some interesting progress
> 
> ...





> OK Stay there if you want!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HERE IN AMERICA WE ALL "LOVE " THE DONALD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!may god bless the lumber jocks!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack Cabinet some skill based results at last*
> 
> With all the brute force timber cutting and preparation work over it was now time for some interesting progress
> 
> ...












*r'c'*, that is not a mask he's wearing but prescription glasses.










Next time please aim a little higher… at my age it's getting difficult to bend over for a pickup.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack Cabinet some skill based results at last*
> 
> With all the brute force timber cutting and preparation work over it was now time for some interesting progress
> 
> ...





> *r c *, that is not a mask he s wearing but prescription glasses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack Cabinet some skill based results at last*
> 
> With all the brute force timber cutting and preparation work over it was now time for some interesting progress
> 
> ...





> *r c *, that is not a mask he s wearing but prescription glasses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ducky your alright buddy.we need to get together and throw some shrimp on the b'b,and bring along my man rob!ill bring some good aussie suavigon blanc!!!cheers buddies.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack Cabinet some skill based results at last*
> 
> With all the brute force timber cutting and preparation work over it was now time for some interesting progress
> 
> ...





> ... throw some shrimp on the b'b,and bring along my man rob!ill bring some *good* aussie suavigon blanc….
> - pottz


Thanks *pottz*y. However, with my height, please don't confuse me with a shrimp… I burn easily and tend to wet my pants… but not enough to put out the fire.

Still, I'll drink to your great proposal, even though I'm a red drinker.

*PS.* The vino doesn't need to be *good* but *plentiful*… just remember, after the first cask you can't taste the difference.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack Cabinet some skill based results at last*
> 
> With all the brute force timber cutting and preparation work over it was now time for some interesting progress
> 
> ...


Hey that reminds me of my Port drinking days out bush!


----------



## Boxguy (Mar 11, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack Cabinet some skill based results at last*
> 
> With all the brute force timber cutting and preparation work over it was now time for some interesting progress
> 
> ...


*Robert*, what fun. Liked reading through the comments and replies. How did you cut the coved edges on your raised panels? Router table? They look nice.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack Cabinet some skill based results at last*
> 
> With all the brute force timber cutting and preparation work over it was now time for some interesting progress
> 
> ...





> Well I am of the opinion that there should be free global shippinng for retired LJs who need timber to keep them amused at home and off the streets and outa bars.
> 
> Some of the timber projects I see with timber I have never heard of or thats definately unavailable locally is just as enviable to me I assure you.
> 
> ...


*Amen, brother!*


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack Cabinet some skill based results at last*
> 
> With all the brute force timber cutting and preparation work over it was now time for some interesting progress
> 
> ...





> ... throw some shrimp on the b b,and bring along my man rob!ill bring some *good* aussie suavigon blanc….
> - pottz
> 
> Thanks *pottz*y. However, with my height, please don t confuse me with a shrimp… I burn easily and tend to wet my pants… but not enough to put out the fire.
> ...


damn ducky I think you and I can party buddy,because your right I start with the good stuff but after a bottle or 2 just start pourin the jug juice.hey you got a standing invite to my shop,i got about a 150 bottles on stand bye so come and me marry.
ps bring rob I know he can party!!!!!!!.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack Cabinet some skill based results at last*
> 
> With all the brute force timber cutting and preparation work over it was now time for some interesting progress
> 
> ...


*Big Al,*
Right back at the start through all the shyacking at picture 2 has a shot of the raised panel bit sitting on the table saw.
Its a set u bought ages ago and the raised panel bit does not have a back cutter fitted.
So I had to use a rabbeting bit to do the back cut, in fact I missed one panel edge and just used the table saw to finish it.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack Cabinet some skill based results at last*
> 
> With all the brute force timber cutting and preparation work over it was now time for some interesting progress
> 
> ...





> Hey that reminds me of my Port drinking days out bush!





> .... after a bottle or 2 just start pourin the jug juice…...


Hey guys, I thought we were woodworkers not pisspots. A friend *nine fingers Frank *always keeps telling me that machinery and alcohol don't mix… I keep asking him what tool(s) he used when he lost his finger mixing his drinks, but he won't answer.

*r'c'*, Your Port saga reminds me of a group trip I made up at the snow about 30 years ago. About 20 of us booked out a lodge and one night decided to make a big pot of spaghetti bolognaise. Well I thought a glass of port (we had heaps in the lodge… and we did most of our drinking at the pubs… no fun without staggering home… preferably to the right home) in the spag-bol could be nice. Well the spag WAS nice the consensus was that we'd have the same the next day. While a big pot of the spag-bol (mince) was "brewing" we all went past (at different times) and each added a glass of port not knowing the others did the same. Bottom line was that we had probably one meatball with a strand of spaghetti in large boiling pot of port, however, by the time it was "ready" we all had so much alcohol inside us that we actually ate it.
The next day none of could manage to stand on our skis… but we were all hung over but happy.



> ..... a standing invite to my shop,i got about a 150 bottles on stand bye so come and me marry.
> ps bring rob I know he can party!!!!!!!.
> 
> - pottz


Thanks for the invite *pottz*y, however, you should have typed *Rob*'s invite quietly… Queenslanders drink more than us Victorians and after 1 day you'd have 150 empty bottles… not much to reminisce on.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack Cabinet some skill based results at last*
> 
> With all the brute force timber cutting and preparation work over it was now time for some interesting progress
> 
> ...


markhenry01 are you selling something?

Well I thought VB was named after the state PPs so I am not confused I dont know of a QLD bitter its the supply and demand situation

A friend of mine managed to cut off all 10 fingers with a table saw when he got to the hospital the doctor asked him why he didnt bring the fingers with him so he could sew them back on for him.

Its hard to beat a boiled egg!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack Cabinet some skill based results at last*
> 
> With all the brute force timber cutting and preparation work over it was now time for some interesting progress
> 
> ...





> Its hard to beat a boiled egg!


Stop before it gets hard… then it should be easy.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

*Shoe Rack Cabinet Starting the framework*

Today I made the face frame and rear bracing then realised that I had a few errors to deal with.
1. I had grossly underestimated the amount of timber I needed to do the job,and
2. The face frame I made I didnt like so I pulled it off again.
3. No stock of fine thread screws.
4. Made some smoke, and 
5. Broke something.

So I spent a lot of time doing stuff but didnt really produce much progress.

Here is the frame work.










I am not sure what you think but as the day went by and I started to design the tilt out drawer I realised that the face frame was way too wide and with the added width of more raised panel fronts it was going to look mismatched from the rest of the build, so I removed it and reduced it in width by 50 %

So another stick of Swamp gum from the rack was prepared.










I decided to cut it into 2 pieces to make it more managable










Without boring everybody with the individual processes involved this is what I ended up with.










Now the face frame and corresponding Raised panels will have frame work this size.










I used pocket hole fastening for the frame and upon checking my Kreg screw stock I only had coarse threads for softwood so I did a test run to see if using the incorrect screws blew anything apart.










This is my poor mans version of the proper kreg Clamp, I didnt have the loot to buy a real clamp so I had my metal working friend weld a 8mm bolt on the end.

The incorrect screws seemed to work so I set to work with them










Milling work was not with out incident either as I was sawing away I stared producing smoke, so I stopped and checked the blade, it seemed sharp enough so I decided to take it off and clean it.










With a good clean it seemed to be free of all the resin and gunk build up on the sides.










As I had the other new blade out already so I decided to fit it and get on with what I was supposed to be doing.

The new blade worked like a charm so I continued.

The frame work continued but as I was removing my sash clamp I dropped it and it fell and I broke its foot off










Cast junk! I wonder will Mr JB weld fix it.

OMG what else is going wrong today!! enough so I packed up everything for the day.


----------



## shaunmza (Sep 21, 2017)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack Cabinet Starting the framework*
> 
> Today I made the face frame and rear bracing then realised that I had a few errors to deal with.
> 1. I had grossly underestimated the amount of timber I needed to do the job,and
> ...


It's a pity that you had some rotten luck, because that is turning out beautiful!

I like the ingenuity shown on your clamp too


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack Cabinet Starting the framework*
> 
> Today I made the face frame and rear bracing then realised that I had a few errors to deal with.
> 1. I had grossly underestimated the amount of timber I needed to do the job,and
> ...





> ... it fell and I broke its foot off…
> 
> - robscastle


*rc*, the day wasn't a total disaster…

If the sash clamp was bigger you might have broken 1 metre off not just 1 foot!

Now for the 2nd. victory… also regarding clamps… be glad you were clever enough to doctor those clamps and not waste your money on the Kreg clamps (like some other idiot did) .

*PS.* Still, those panels smoke better than your saw (or is it sore).


----------



## Boxguy (Mar 11, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack Cabinet Starting the framework*
> 
> Today I made the face frame and rear bracing then realised that I had a few errors to deal with.
> 1. I had grossly underestimated the amount of timber I needed to do the job,and
> ...


*Rob*, I applaud your wisdom of just calling some days over. When I hit a run of things not working I try to do the same. Being retired has its advantages. Things always looks brighter the next day. "Some days are diamonds. Some days are stones."


----------



## moonie (Jun 18, 2010)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack Cabinet Starting the framework*
> 
> Today I made the face frame and rear bracing then realised that I had a few errors to deal with.
> 1. I had grossly underestimated the amount of timber I needed to do the job,and
> ...


Mama said there would be days like this ? Looks great so far.


----------



## moonie (Jun 18, 2010)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack Cabinet Starting the framework*
> 
> Today I made the face frame and rear bracing then realised that I had a few errors to deal with.
> 1. I had grossly underestimated the amount of timber I needed to do the job,and
> ...






























Sorry just open my e-mail here's what I got on my plans.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

*Shoe Rack Cabinet Framework continues and door work starts*

Ok I continued on and completed the frame work then went hinge hunting and commenced the top tilting door and bottom swinging doors.
After spending half a day running around trying to find Face frame inset door hinges that I wanted I gave up as a time waster, maybe they do not exist who knows.

Anyway finished the front frame work.

The top section will be the tilt out section and below the mid rail two hinged doors will be fitted










A digression and "tool Tip" you cannot use coarse screws in hardwood when the dimensions are critical.
With the reduction of the width of the face frame I did another test with the coarse screws, and what do you know produced a fail, what a surprise!!










So yet another shopping trip, this time I bought the correct screws returned home and tried again, and what do you know they worked!!










With all the running around not a lot was achieved yesterday so I continued on today

*The doors*
The front tilting drawer and the two lower doors kept me amused all of today

I made all the frames and started on the Raised panels had two which split or a knot fell out so I had to visit the timber stack and make even more stock with the Red Ironbark, this was not factored into the material required so its up again.










*The Rejects.*










Anyway working away I managed to get two door finished when yet another panel blew out.

So I am going to glue it up overnight and take to it with the sander to see if I can repair and recover it otherwise it yet another panel to be made tomorrow. (See note below)

The doors dry assembled and sitting in their respective positions.










One of the Raised Panel blow outs on the R/H side door.










After doing a few checks on Red Ironbark there is a general opinion normal glues will not work well on it so maybe its yet another Raised panel to be made.
There is also a general recommendation not to use Red ironbark for furniture due to its hardness but a there is a comment it will polish up well, they got that right.










That was enough for today so i packed up.

*Lessons learned:*

I am begining to understand why some woodworkers have more than one router, the amount of time swapping bits setting them up and profiling whatever seemed to be a very time consuming and fiddly activity.

Three routers set up would be the go, two for frame profiling bits, and the third for Raised Panel work.

Add having a back cutting combination Panel cutter bit would be a plus as well.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack Cabinet Framework continues and door work starts*
> 
> Ok I continued on and completed the frame work then went hinge hunting and commenced the top tilting door and bottom swinging doors.
> After spending half a day running around trying to find Face frame inset door hinges that I wanted I gave up as a time waster, maybe they do not exist who knows.
> ...





> ... "tool Tip" you cannot use coarse screws in hardwood when the dimensions are critical….
> 
> - robscastle


*rc*, May I impart my own "*tool Tip*"... for *pocket holes*, you need to *screw down* and not *screw up*.

*PS. *Put the "re-glue" on the bottom inside corner… should have enough disguise to not be obvious.

*PPS.* You're lucky to have a Kreg supplier within driving distance. If not in a rush, Screw-it is an economical alternative… we (well me) just can't seem to steer clear of controversial topics…


----------



## Boxguy (Mar 11, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack Cabinet Framework continues and door work starts*
> 
> Ok I continued on and completed the frame work then went hinge hunting and commenced the top tilting door and bottom swinging doors.
> After spending half a day running around trying to find Face frame inset door hinges that I wanted I gave up as a time waster, maybe they do not exist who knows.
> ...


*Robert*, hang in there. I like the look of the start. Good luck with the hinges. Thanks for taking us along on the ride.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack Cabinet Framework continues and door work starts*
> 
> Ok I continued on and completed the frame work then went hinge hunting and commenced the top tilting door and bottom swinging doors.
> After spending half a day running around trying to find Face frame inset door hinges that I wanted I gave up as a time waster, maybe they do not exist who knows.
> ...


The pictures I was trying to post are now there.

*Hinges:*

A open question… is there such a device as a Euro hinge that is available for faceframe cabinets with inset doors in Australlia?

Looks like this:










Local hinge and hardware sellers in QLD. Nil
Bunnings. Nil
ebay. Nil
Amazon. possibly but will not deliver to AUS


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack Cabinet Framework continues and door work starts*
> 
> Ok I continued on and completed the frame work then went hinge hunting and commenced the top tilting door and bottom swinging doors.
> After spending half a day running around trying to find Face frame inset door hinges that I wanted I gave up as a time waster, maybe they do not exist who knows.
> ...





> Local hinge and hardware sellers in QLD. Nil


Nikpol in Victorian (???)... I'm not a hinge expert so I don't know if they might have what you want (or at least do the same job), but this is a pointer to their catalog. ... they have a shopping cart so I guess they would deliver…


> Amazon. possibly but will not deliver to AUS


I think I may have mentioned before… you can set up a US address for those things you must have and suppliers wont ship internationally. PM me if you might want direction.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack Cabinet Framework continues and door work starts*
> 
> Ok I continued on and completed the frame work then went hinge hunting and commenced the top tilting door and bottom swinging doors.
> After spending half a day running around trying to find Face frame inset door hinges that I wanted I gave up as a time waster, maybe they do not exist who knows.
> ...


*LBD*
Nikpol has a branch in Banyo QLD, so I trolled through their Grass hinge cat, again nothing for Face frame inset doors.
Dosent any body build cabinets with face frames and inset doors any more they are all framless versions from the looks.

Oh well I can see a mod being installed if I cannot source them, so its not complete show stopper but disapointing.
Just goes to show should have bought all the screws and hardware first.

Thanks for the pointer!

Yes you did mention the Amazon workaround, they will be here soon anyway.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack Cabinet Framework continues and door work starts*
> 
> Ok I continued on and completed the frame work then went hinge hunting and commenced the top tilting door and bottom swinging doors.
> After spending half a day running around trying to find Face frame inset door hinges that I wanted I gave up as a time waster, maybe they do not exist who knows.
> ...


WOW!

I thought there would be some those style hinges that would DO IT…

I never did know what happened if one used Course screws instead of Fine ones… Thank you…
Very nice to know WHY!

COOL!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack Cabinet Framework continues and door work starts*
> 
> Ok I continued on and completed the frame work then went hinge hunting and commenced the top tilting door and bottom swinging doors.
> After spending half a day running around trying to find Face frame inset door hinges that I wanted I gave up as a time waster, maybe they do not exist who knows.
> ...





> Amazon. possibly but will not deliver to AUS
> 
> ... you can set up a US address for those things you must have and suppliers wont ship internationally.
> - LittleBlackDuck


Just another point on this *rc*. It's not Amazon that won't ship to Australia but rather individual suppliers. Check out "alternative suppliers" if you don't want to set up a US on-forwarding address.


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack Cabinet Framework continues and door work starts*
> 
> Ok I continued on and completed the frame work then went hinge hunting and commenced the top tilting door and bottom swinging doors.
> After spending half a day running around trying to find Face frame inset door hinges that I wanted I gave up as a time waster, maybe they do not exist who knows.
> ...


Rob, that hinge is a new one on me. Most cabinets in Australia are modular with no face frame. Once in awhile a cupboard would have three doors, this was the method to hang the third door and support the shelf. You could just pack out behind the stile for each hinge and be done with it.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack Cabinet Framework continues and door work starts*
> 
> Ok I continued on and completed the frame work then went hinge hunting and commenced the top tilting door and bottom swinging doors.
> After spending half a day running around trying to find Face frame inset door hinges that I wanted I gave up as a time waster, maybe they do not exist who knows.
> ...


Some reply acknowledgments:

*Joe:* When I saw the hinges I was satisfied they would do the job, pity they are not available or importable as a special order. I would buy a bucket of them as well!

*LBD:* I will check out Screw it should find some intersting side sites as well

*Texcaster:* Your on the mark for a mod, its just I am dittering doing it and hoping for a miracle


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack Cabinet Framework continues and door work starts*
> 
> Ok I continued on and completed the frame work then went hinge hunting and commenced the top tilting door and bottom swinging doors.
> After spending half a day running around trying to find Face frame inset door hinges that I wanted I gave up as a time waster, maybe they do not exist who knows.
> ...


Bummer about the hinges!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

*Shoe Rack Cabinet door work complete - minus the hinges*

Well I repaired all the panels changed a couple of frame pieces with router goofs in them and glued everything together.

Spent all day perfecting repairs and reworking little annoying bits of chip out and the likes.










I have taken a few pictures of the actual framework in a hope that I can find a solution to my hinge dielema.

The problem only effects the two lower swinging doors.










The dimensions of the Face frame are.
1 At the Front about 35mm
2. At the back 25mm
3. The door width and hence the face frame is 20 mm.










another view










The hinges:

The hinge problem was my mistake. when I dreamed up the design I found some hinge pictures in the net and built the frame to suit, silly move.

Although I found Blum hinges they are not available in Australia, very odd but I need to modify the build by adding blocks at the sides behind the face frame to simulate a frameless cabinet.

Hello Robert

Unfortunately we are unable to supply this item.

As Blum do not stock in the Australian market

Kind Regards,

National Category Specialist Team

The top is next.

So another post made the supreme sacrifice.


----------



## ZAGREB (Nov 19, 2013)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack Cabinet door work complete - minus the hinges*
> 
> Well I repaired all the panels changed a couple of frame pieces with router goofs in them and glued everything together.
> 
> ...


Hello Robert,look in IKEA for small hinges
They have small 20 mm hinges like Blum or on ebay from China
Wish you luck


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack Cabinet door work complete - minus the hinges*
> 
> Well I repaired all the panels changed a couple of frame pieces with router goofs in them and glued everything together.
> 
> ...


well rob id say that should hold all your pumps and ballet slippers easily,and still have plenty of room for your wifes shoes!-LOL.lookin good buddy.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack Cabinet door work complete - minus the hinges*
> 
> Well I repaired all the panels changed a couple of frame pieces with router goofs in them and glued everything together.
> 
> ...


Glad you are persevering, Rob!


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack Cabinet door work complete - minus the hinges*
> 
> Well I repaired all the panels changed a couple of frame pieces with router goofs in them and glued everything together.
> 
> ...


Look good Robert! Soon all of your shoes will have a home!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack Cabinet door work complete - minus the hinges*
> 
> Well I repaired all the panels changed a couple of frame pieces with router goofs in them and glued everything together.
> 
> ...


Tanks for lookig and 
Some replies:

*bambi*: did a check at Ikea No 20mm hinges shown on the local Ikea website, but thanks for the pointer

*Pottz*: OMG your such a funny guy, here I am dancing about trying to fix something and your pulling the funnies!

*Candy*: Thanks for the encouragment and yes I will persever I have come too far now to shelve it, plus my wife drops in every now and then checking on my progress, muttering something about buying more shoes I think she might be Emelda Marcos the second!

*Tony*: Thanks I hope what you say is true…. it might just take longer than anticipated


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack Cabinet door work complete - minus the hinges*
> 
> Well I repaired all the panels changed a couple of frame pieces with router goofs in them and glued everything together.
> 
> ...





> that should hold all your pumps and ballet slippers easily,and still have plenty of room for your wifes shoes!-LOL.lookin good buddy.
> 
> - pottz


You are right *potzz*y, it is looking good, however, you are forever the optimist… Once the master of the house starts to put her shoes in there, *POT* (*P*oor *O*ld *R*ob) wont find room even for a skinny *bicycle pump*... not only that… *ya gonna need a bigger loada timber* to build a few more.
The *BS* (*B*allet *S*lippers) are relegated to exterior spider refuges.


> Hello Robert
> 
> Unfortunately we are unable to supply this item.
> 
> ...


*r'c'*, you keep skirting the issue… what objection do you have to setting up a US address? You would have been installing the hinges now if you bit the bullet when lack of availability was first mentioned.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack Cabinet door work complete - minus the hinges*
> 
> Well I repaired all the panels changed a couple of frame pieces with router goofs in them and glued everything together.
> 
> ...





> Tanks for lookig and
> Some replies:
> 
> *bambi*: did a check at Ikea No 20mm hinges shown on the local Ikea website, but thanks for the pointer
> ...


when the [email protected]#t hits the fan ya just gotta step back and laugh buddy,better than cryin!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack Cabinet door work complete - minus the hinges*
> 
> Well I repaired all the panels changed a couple of frame pieces with router goofs in them and glued everything together.
> 
> ...





> that should hold all your pumps and ballet slippers easily,and still have plenty of room for your wifes shoes!-LOL.lookin good buddy.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


ducky you and rob keep me entertained buddy,i wish you guys wernt a 20 hour flight away or id be parting with ya right now-cheers.im going to get another glass of pino,salud.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack Cabinet door work complete - minus the hinges*
> 
> Well I repaired all the panels changed a couple of frame pieces with router goofs in them and glued everything together.
> 
> ...





> when the [email protected]#t hits the fan ya just gotta step back…..!
> - pottz


...and call everyone* FRECKLES*!


----------



## moonie (Jun 18, 2010)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack Cabinet door work complete - minus the hinges*
> 
> Well I repaired all the panels changed a couple of frame pieces with router goofs in them and glued everything together.
> 
> ...


Looks great and I like the panel work keep up the good worker.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

*Shoe Rack Cabinet top *

Well some "funny' things have happened since the last blog.
I think I left off after wrestling yet another Red Ironbark post onto my table saw and cutting it up for material for the Shoe Cabinet top.

Well today I set to work thicknessing the planks and for some reason they self destructed after working them, most pecular I must say, so from five planks only two were usable.

Have a look at this:

The planks:

I had never experienced this so took some pictures for reference
Here are the five planks 1 to 5 and the outerside pieces 1 and 5 oriented so the outer edges can be seen










Now here we have the same configuration with 1 and 5 reversed to show the internal splitting which occured,










Finding it all a bit unbelieavable I went and checked the two ends I had cut off before the resawing.










There is some slight radial splitting but nothing that would indicate the post was unsuitable for use.

This was a bit of a surprise and a set back as I wanted to make the Cabinet top from it and polish it up as a feature.

It was not to be so, I was not really wanting to tackle yet another post so I walked away for a while and went and checked out LBD blog about Arlo. found some really interesting info so i hijacked his blog and posted the background to Alices Restaurant.

Anyway back to the problematic Shoe Cabinet I checked my stash of timber and "discovered" I still had some Camphor laurel we milled back in 2011.

It all looked to be good and as shoes sometimes pong a bit I thought it would be a good choice.










The timber looked to be in good condition so I hauled it out dusted it off and set about attempting to match up all the nice features, and set to work Jointing everything and then reverse glue jointed them all applied glue.










Clamped them up and left them overnight to set.










I cleaned up the glue residue and sanded them.










After that I cut them to size.










It certainly was not Red Ironbark by any means and as I was pondering how to finish the edges I decided to saw up a couple of the split Red Ironbark planks and use them for edge banding, however I wanted to use them at their existing thickness so with a bit of additional work I managed to profile the material to suit.

*Note:* If you have a need to do this its a bit tricky to maintain accuracy and pre sawing is required to support using undersized bits but it can be done.

I didnt take any pictures as I was getting tested compentency wise doing this.

Here is the finished result.

I polished the edging before fitting it.


----------



## Boxguy (Mar 11, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack Cabinet top *
> 
> Well some "funny' things have happened since the last blog.
> I think I left off after wrestling yet another Red Ironbark post onto my table saw and cutting it up for material for the Shoe Cabinet top.
> ...


*Rob*, this looks better with each post. I am ready for the next round. Odd splitting of the wood, but wood will do its own thing from time to time. Could be that the original tree was struck by lightening.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack Cabinet top *
> 
> Well some "funny' things have happened since the last blog.
> I think I left off after wrestling yet another Red Ironbark post onto my table saw and cutting it up for material for the Shoe Cabinet top.
> ...


That top doesn't look too bad at all and the edging ties it off and blends it in…. looks cool.



> .... as shoes sometimes *pong* a bit….


*pong? Pong?? PONG???* What happened to the manly *stink*!



> ... we milled back in 2011.
> - robscastle


If I'm preaching to the converted, please ignore… though you don't know what to ignore till your read it (like I don't know about your converted status so I'm writting)...

Noting the date and the missing tell tale of wax dipped ends on these scraps… 








I am assuming these are the original "raw" ends… and you were never a *fondue* fan…

Not that it may have helped here, but, an old electric fry-pan with some bulk paraffin wax (to be electrocuted on demand) would be a great weapon in the arsenal of a miller.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack Cabinet top *
> 
> Well some "funny' things have happened since the last blog.
> I think I left off after wrestling yet another Red Ironbark post onto my table saw and cutting it up for material for the Shoe Cabinet top.
> ...


Rob, I agree with other posts… 
This is looking better & better as each Post is made…

Beautiful TOP!! ... and a GREAT way to Get it!

Thank you!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

*Shoe Rack Cabinet Door hinges fitted and The tilt drawer started*

OK after getting some good advice I decided to stop waiting for a miracle and get on with the hinge work.

The hinges are Euro style inset for frameless cabinets type with blocks to simulate a frameless cabinet.
Not something I wanted to do but needed to get on with it so this is what I did.

The hinge arrangement.










There are small blocks attached to the cabinet sides building the profile out flush with the face frame.
Not the best looking solution but I needed to get some progress going.

Here are the doors in the closed position










Some shots of the doors open.

The left hand side door.










The right hand side door.










The production of the blocks was not without its issues, trying to make them as less obtrusive as possible led to quit a few in the bin.
Then add the chinese screws supplied with the hinges generated another problem, the tips broke off in the wood, I didnt realise what was happening at first until I took a closer look at the screws

Have a look at thiis.










Another view










The result.










I thought ar first they were copper screws so I clamped one in the pliers and ground the head and then checked with a magnet sure enough the were ferrous.
Obviously not hardened like "normal" screws so I sent them all on a council arranged holiday somewhere!

Forgot, something I fitted the floor first!!

Overcoming that I moved onto the top tilt out drawer.

I used some plywood for the frame and set about glueing it all together.

Here it is in the clamps.

General description: 
The "tits" just visible above the sash clamps on the R/H side are the stops, which may require tuning upon fitup.

Looking at the picture The tilt frame is in the closed position and oriented correctly, the left hand side and the highest part of the "bat wing" is the front and the panel section Front will go on here.










Fiddling about while the glue dries.

I tried to determine where the partitions should go.

Ignore the clamps they are just there to try to position the dividers.










another view.










Well thats it for today pack up time.

Oh BTW speaking of miracles I PMed *Patron* so if your a buddy you will be interested to learn he is OK ,still getting older, has a sick brother and the winter has slowed his shop work, but he was happy for my welfare check up.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack Cabinet Door hinges fitted and The tilt drawer started*
> 
> OK after getting some good advice I decided to stop waiting for a miracle and get on with the hinge work.
> 
> ...


looking good there robert
we do what we have to 
to get things right
sometimes it works
sometimes it leads to further improvements
all part of the craft

thanks for the check-up

rain here today
so procrastination is in the works
it's either that or more cleaning (groan)


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack Cabinet Door hinges fitted and The tilt drawer started*
> 
> OK after getting some good advice I decided to stop waiting for a miracle and get on with the hinge work.
> 
> ...


Those screws look… well… screwed.

Is the open back to let the odour out?

*PS. * See no problems with the successful blocks… good recovery.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack Cabinet Door hinges fitted and The tilt drawer started*
> 
> OK after getting some good advice I decided to stop waiting for a miracle and get on with the hinge work.
> 
> ...


I have been in that situation before, with the hinges.
I prefer to run a full strip up the side instead of blocks. The full strips don't look as intrusive, looks more like it was planned than an after thought, 
but that also leads to notching the shelves if there are any.
Only other thing I could suggest is to always pre drill for screws. (which I'm sure you already know)


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack Cabinet Door hinges fitted and The tilt drawer started*
> 
> OK after getting some good advice I decided to stop waiting for a miracle and get on with the hinge work.
> 
> ...


Rob… OK on those hinge blocks… You have look really hard to see them… LOOKS GOOD to me!
Good move!

Too bad about those cheap screws… Ever use SPAX screws? I like'em…

You're doing good!

I hope Patron is OK… The COLD time is rapidly approaching… I think he has enough wood to keep him nice and cozy over the winter…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe Rack Cabinet Door hinges fitted and The tilt drawer started*
> 
> OK after getting some good advice I decided to stop waiting for a miracle and get on with the hinge work.
> 
> ...





> ... You have look really hard to see them…
> Joe Lyddon


*r'c'*, Don't you dare to ever close the doors… I'll never see the blocks again!

*DOH!.*

*PS.*


> I prefer to run a full strip up the side instead of blocks.
> - jbay


That get's my 2nd. vote… are we still a democracy?

*PPS. *At my age one needs many a *p's*..

*PPPS.* (too many "P"s…phew… relief)... Sorry *r'c'*, one can only say *good job *without repetition so many times… I need to pick the Mickey out of replies for *MY* sanity (and I hate bypassing replies)...


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

*Shoe rack cabinet Tilting Door done Back is on and In Location*

I completed the Tilting Drawer today, rounded over the edges sanded and sealed it










Fitted a drop handle, along with the other two doors.










Took everything into the house and assembled it there.

Once that was all OK on went the back.










Then the top










To get the the top to fit correctly it required a bit of surgery I had to cut a couple of pieces out to allow for the existing house profiles.

1 The brickwork.










and,

2. And at the back to match the existing panel profile.










Nothing to serious I can always make up another top if we win the lottery and move!

So thats it all done.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe rack cabinet Tilting Door done Back is on and In Location*
> 
> I completed the Tilting Drawer today, rounded over the edges sanded and sealed it
> 
> ...


well done robert

from a bunch of old 4×4's to a finished piece of furniture
it came out real nice

now it's the wife's turn

she needs you to go shopping
and carry all her new shoes home


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe rack cabinet Tilting Door done Back is on and In Location*
> 
> I completed the Tilting Drawer today, rounded over the edges sanded and sealed it
> 
> ...


Looking better & better…

Fanciest Shoe storing cabinet I ever did see… Someone's addicted to shoes!


----------



## Boxguy (Mar 11, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe rack cabinet Tilting Door done Back is on and In Location*
> 
> I completed the Tilting Drawer today, rounded over the edges sanded and sealed it
> 
> ...


*Robert*, nice work. I have enjoyed following the Saga of the Shoe Rack. It looks great and is a real piece of craftsmanship. You used a good deal of ingenuity turning those posts into a beautiful retirement home for shoes.

Now the challenge will be to sort through the shoes and decide which ones need to go. Next challenge is keeping junk from accumulating on the top. In our house making stuff is easy, and training people (myself included) is hard.

As always, thanks for taking us along on your adventures. You are inspirational. If you win the lottery, take the shoe rack with you and build some bricks to fit.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe rack cabinet Tilting Door done Back is on and In Location*
> 
> I completed the Tilting Drawer today, rounded over the edges sanded and sealed it
> 
> ...


You are a clever woodworker Rob….


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Shoe rack cabinet Tilting Door done Back is on and In Location*
> 
> I completed the Tilting Drawer today, rounded over the edges sanded and sealed it
> 
> ...


Thanks everybody I was happy along with Aurora.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

*Mushroom seat Mk II Pt 1*

Back in 2011 and from the looks of it, it was before I joined LJs that I made a mushroom seat from some pine recycled pallet wood.

At the time I used polyeurathene glue and Kreg pocket holes along with biscuit joints.

I am not sure how I made the "splay" joints at the time, ... I think I just sanded them until i got a reasonable fit!.










*The inside detail*










It spent most of its life in the garden as my go seat when I was doing "stuff" 
Last week I was replacing the disc pads on my Ute and had it under the body holding tools for me.

I left to do some cleaning and upon my return found the hydraulic trolley jack had leaked down putting all the body weight on the little seat.

The mushroom seat is now no more, ... 7 years of loyal use has ended!



















As it was a vey usefull piece of kit so I decided to make another one today.

I had a heap of Red Ironbark available (nothing will crush that) so I decide to use it.










I replicated the original design with a few mods and this time I used used Matthias Wandel's Polygon chart to calculate the required "splay"

*Basic design*
300mm high
10 deg angle 
8 segments

So looking at MW's chart that gave me 4.11 deg and 22.14 deg to work with.
Now trying to achieve those sub divisions was impossible for me so I set 4 deg angle and 22(and a bit) of blade tilt.

I worked out how to set everything up and cut the first angles.










*This is the simple jig setup.*










Once I had everything cut I dry fitted it up on the bench, to see how much of a gap mismatch there was.










It looked reasonably OK so I set it all up on the table saw for more accuracy.










Now the dilemma starts, ... how on earth could I glue up something like this accurately? ... after muddling around trying all sorts of bizare methods I decide to just frame it up in two halves then progress from there.
(Again Matthias has it covered, check the link for his method)

Here is 1 half side.










and the other end.










Then it was the the second half 's turn










and another view.










Thats all I managed to achieve today, so tomorrow, I will have to figure out the internal bracing to ensure its rigid and continue on.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

robscastle said:


> *Mushroom seat Mk II Pt 1*
> 
> Back in 2011 and from the looks of it, it was before I joined LJs that I made a mushroom seat from some pine recycled pallet wood.
> 
> ...


sweet success rob

great up-grade and replacement

'course now maybe a bottom 'shelf'
drawn down thru the hopper
set up a bit from the bottom
and maybe a couple access cut-outs 
on the sides to store tools or stuff

here in the states at our age
maybe a recliner modification
with a shade umbrella 
and pop-up drink holder
wi-fi port and blue tooth range extender

or just get a golf cart

iron on


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

robscastle said:


> *Mushroom seat Mk II Pt 1*
> 
> Back in 2011 and from the looks of it, it was before I joined LJs that I made a mushroom seat from some pine recycled pallet wood.
> 
> ...


This looks like a solid replacement and eye pleasing too Rob. Wish I had some of that nice Australian wood to play with!

I have something similar I use to sit on for close to the ground work. It is two circles of plywood with 2 small plywood squares joined with a half-lap joint separating the top and bottom. The circles are just screwed into the top and bottom edges of the half-lap piece. It was a seat for a little table and stool set we bought our son when he was 3 years old. He is now 51 and I'm still using that little stool, but definitely not to hold up my car!


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

robscastle said:


> *Mushroom seat Mk II Pt 1*
> 
> Back in 2011 and from the looks of it, it was before I joined LJs that I made a mushroom seat from some pine recycled pallet wood.
> 
> ...


Top marks Rob…. Very impressive


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

robscastle said:


> *Mushroom seat Mk II Pt 1*
> 
> Back in 2011 and from the looks of it, it was before I joined LJs that I made a mushroom seat from some pine recycled pallet wood.
> 
> ...


Good JOB… Thank you!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

*Mushroom Seat Mk II Pt 2 unassembled finished*

Today I managed to get quite a bit more done: 
1. Made the seat top
2. Glued the two halves of the base together
3. Sanded everything
4. Polished everything

First up I joined two more pieces together to make the seat.

*Post Note:* Parallel clamps courtesy of Degoose's fire sale!










While they were drying I wrestled the base into a position to glue the two halves together.
First up I tried to screw them but that idea was a fail as all it did was misalign the sections.
So it was out with my Big Al's band clamps and a couple of pieces of Rep band to passify it whilst glueing










That was the end of any work for a few hours, and i managed to get it all done by 1100, then a bit of quiet time for remembrance day, ... then in the afternoon added the final screws and began sanding.

Started at 60 Grit and worked my way up to 800 Grit.



















here is the progress at 120 Grit.










Then quite a few hours later at 800 Grit.










Next was the final polishing of the individual parts.










All that is left to do is to now is to attach the top of the seat and finish everything.

But now Its time to pack up for the day and go inside.

I will do that tomorrow and then if all goes well post it as a finished project.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *Mushroom Seat Mk II Pt 2 unassembled finished*
> 
> Today I managed to get quite a bit more done:
> 1. Made the seat top
> ...


Rob, that a 1000% improvement on the painted (original) one. That timber look absolutely shmicko.

I'm guessing it'll be a neutral finish to exploit the timber grain.

However, 800 grit for something outside (if it's a replacement?


> )... do you have surplus sandpaper(


?)... or are you mushrooming us (??)?... kept in the dark and fed bull-********************.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

robscastle said:


> *Mushroom Seat Mk II Pt 2 unassembled finished*
> 
> Today I managed to get quite a bit more done:
> 1. Made the seat top
> ...


I must say you are making me miss all of this….


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Mushroom Seat Mk II Pt 2 unassembled finished*
> 
> Today I managed to get quite a bit more done:
> 1. Made the seat top
> ...


A bit of an update:

*LBD: *Thanks for the complement, and yes it it will stay natural, to obtain the required polish shine at least 320 Grit plus is needsed as a start level, and yes I did use 800 grit to finish, then as for me thinking it would stay outside, Aurora saw it and I was worded in that it was to stay indoors!...looks like I will have to make another one, now I have actually got some 1600 grit, I use it sharpening tools!

*Larry: *I had better put some writing on the parallel clamps too! acknowledging where they came from!
I hope you are enjoying yourself, no doubt 12 months will pass quickly!


----------



## anthm27 (May 12, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *Mushroom Seat Mk II Pt 2 unassembled finished*
> 
> Today I managed to get quite a bit more done:
> 1. Made the seat top
> ...


Gold mate, great craftsmanship. Great little seat. 
Cheers Anthony


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

robscastle said:


> *Mushroom Seat Mk II Pt 2 unassembled finished*
> 
> Today I managed to get quite a bit more done:
> 1. Made the seat top
> ...


Very well done Rob. Better hope you wife doesn't want a matched pair after you finish the next one!


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

robscastle said:


> *Mushroom Seat Mk II Pt 2 unassembled finished*
> 
> Today I managed to get quite a bit more done:
> 1. Made the seat top
> ...


You've certainly done a first class job on the stool with all those angles… well done Rob!!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

robscastle said:


> *Mushroom Seat Mk II Pt 2 unassembled finished*
> 
> Today I managed to get quite a bit more done:
> 1. Made the seat top
> ...


Really looking COOL!

Very nice…

I'm ready to see the grain POP! LOL


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

*My First Slab part 1*

I brought a huge slab of wood back from my friend Grant's place in Kyogle

I have no real idea what the species is so would be keen to hear your opinion on it.
*
Note :-* From the suppliers belief its flooded gum or Sydney rose gum is another name

Here it is upon arrival.



















Today I spent a bit of time on it and sanded to top face to 40Grit



















Not being real sure just what I was going to build with it at this stage I decided to Turbo plane the edges to remove any bark and damaged parts.



















So that's my effort for today, the actual edge design is a TBA and what I intend to do with it as a finished product will be the subject of a continuing blog later.
Although I said in the Title this was my first Slab I need to validate that by saying "my first wood slab"

Now my thoughts on the species, Its obviously an Australian Gum of some sort and looking at the result may be a Red gum.

The reason i say this is because the remaining bark that I removed was a cream colour, which is evident in the third picture on the small arm.

Eucalyptus camaldulensis, commonly known as the river red gum, is a tree that is endemic to Australia. It has smooth white or cream-coloured bark.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

robscastle said:


> *My First Slab part 1*
> 
> I brought a huge slab of wood back from my friend Grant's place in Kyogle
> 
> ...


Prime candidate for a Nakashima imitation, IMO.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

robscastle said:


> *My First Slab part 1*
> 
> I brought a huge slab of wood back from my friend Grant's place in Kyogle
> 
> ...


What beauty lies below the surface of a piece of crusty old timber.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *My First Slab part 1*
> 
> I brought a huge slab of wood back from my friend Grant's place in Kyogle
> 
> ...





> .... Now my thoughts on the species, Its obviously an Australian Gum ….
> - robscastle


Could be an imported gum, like PK or Juicy Fruit!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *My First Slab part 1*
> 
> I brought a huge slab of wood back from my friend Grant's place in Kyogle
> 
> ...





> .... Now my thoughts on the species, Its obviously an Australian Gum ….
> - robscastle
> 
> Could be an imported gum, like PK or Juicy Fruit!
> ...


looks like spearmint to me ducks. so rc what are the thoughts on a base for this slab,something rustic or refined ?


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *My First Slab part 1*
> 
> I brought a huge slab of wood back from my friend Grant's place in Kyogle
> 
> ...


Oh we are firing on all 8 Cylinders this morning guys!
PK and Juicy fruit hey I still remember them in a 4 piece pack and the urban legend of spearmint sticks if you unwrapped the outer sleeve and it had all the letters of the alphabet printed on it you got a free box of gum!

Actually they lived on in ARMY ration packs for a time too!



















BTW he must have done alright out of it this is the Wrigley Building










Anyway enough of the silliyness,
The base, at the moment I have no idea I did briefly think about a base yesterday while sanding away but nothing intelligent resulted, so I will have to chew it over some more!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *My First Slab part 1*
> 
> I brought a huge slab of wood back from my friend Grant's place in Kyogle
> 
> ...


i think my vote would have to go nakashima style,ive always wanted to do something like his.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *My First Slab part 1*
> 
> I brought a huge slab of wood back from my friend Grant's place in Kyogle
> 
> ...





> ...... this is the *Wrigley* Building
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trying to *wrigle*y your way out of this conversation?

Get him down on a farm and he becomes all sillly-ass… soon he'll be running after the cows with plastic bags to collect the methane as his contribution towards climate change!



> .... for this slab,something *rustic* or *refined* ?
> - pottz


talking about some framed decoration for the top… perhaps a *rustic pottzy* mug shot or a *refined duck* happy snap!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *My First Slab part 1*
> 
> I brought a huge slab of wood back from my friend Grant's place in Kyogle
> 
> ...


hey ducks just remember,what happens on the farm stays on the farm,dont ask dont tell.and there is nothing wrong with helping save the planet!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *My First Slab part 1*
> 
> I brought a huge slab of wood back from my friend Grant's place in Kyogle
> 
> ...


Speaking of cows and plastic bags,..... one of them was in the yard due to drop a calf anytime, but it didn't happen while we were there, so Ant Man will have to provide an update if it happens before he departs!

And that s no Bull!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *My First Slab part 1*
> 
> I brought a huge slab of wood back from my friend Grant's place in Kyogle
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]



> .... there is nothing wrong with helping save the planet!
> - pottz


Legalise *euthanasia*... I know quite a few people that this planet would be better off without… for some obscure selfish reason, I have left myself off the list.


> Speaking of cows and plastic bags,..... one of them was in the yard due to drop a calf anytime, but it didn t happen while we were there, so Ant Man will have to provide an update if it happens before he departs!
> 
> And that's *no Bull*!
> - robscastle


Maybe it was too scared of finishing up on *rc*'s plate… 








... after all, it veal be a meal!

BTW, you now trying to be a soothsayer? How the hell do you know it wont be a *bull*... and if it was,

that's *no Cow*!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *My First Slab part 1*
> 
> I brought a huge slab of wood back from my friend Grant's place in Kyogle
> 
> ...


he does have a gleem in his eye


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

robscastle said:


> *My First Slab part 1*
> 
> I brought a huge slab of wood back from my friend Grant's place in Kyogle
> 
> ...


Nice slab Rob. My guess would be a coffee table (US terminology). Not a very original idea, but a good way to use it. That grill food sure looks good too. You are a man of many talents!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *My First Slab part 1*
> 
> I brought a huge slab of wood back from my friend Grant's place in Kyogle
> 
> ...





> he does have a gleem in his eye
> - pottz


Nah… that's his *wooden eye*!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *My First Slab part 1*
> 
> I brought a huge slab of wood back from my friend Grant's place in Kyogle
> 
> ...





> he does have a gleem in his eye
> - pottz
> 
> Nah… that s his *wooden eye*!
> ...


home made im sure,from the scrap pile


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *My First Slab part 1*
> 
> I brought a huge slab of wood back from my friend Grant's place in Kyogle
> 
> ...


Speaking of Eyes I knocked the little item up overnight










Though you might keep a eye on it for me!

https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/17964


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *My First Slab part 1*
> 
> I brought a huge slab of wood back from my friend Grant's place in Kyogle
> 
> ...





> .... I *knocked* the little item *up* overnight…
> - robscastle


Be interesting to see what comes out of it's drawers in 9 months time!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *My First Slab part 1*
> 
> I brought a huge slab of wood back from my friend Grant's place in Kyogle
> 
> ...





> .... I *knocked* the little item *up* overnight…
> - robscastle
> 
> Be interesting to see what comes out of it s drawers in 9 months time!
> ...


always tryin to get into someones drawers duckie!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *My First Slab part 1*
> 
> I brought a huge slab of wood back from my friend Grant's place in Kyogle
> 
> ...


OMG!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

*My First Slab Question time for me*

I guess its pitched to those who have made slab tables.
Mark A. DeCou, Manitario etc

I can assure you I am an expert at finishing slabs most of the time.

However wooden ones are a learning curve for me, so its a few da
questions if you please.

1. Do you really need to fit dutch mans or butterfly's in the cracks?
2. Which is the preferred side to be up, in relation the the live edge the wide side or the narrower side?
3. When using epoxy to fill voids what brands did you use?
4. Also in relation to the epoxy who adds tints and other bits, like fishes duck beagles or cows etc.

I have a few loose screws so I was thinking of adding them along with the key to my motorbike but I was concerned about any corrosive actions that may take place later as a a result of reacting with the epoxy.

*The Plan:-*

Tomorrow I am getting the slab out and continuing on the second side trimming the ends, drinking beer and generally acting like I know what I am doing.

*Other associated trivia:-*

5. I wonder how that pregnant cow at Anthony's place is going I haven't heard any birth results yet
6. I hope that pump is filling the drinking troughs OK too.

7. *Wait for it* ...Hey forgot to tell you nearly screwed up big time, when I was there I almost put diesel in his petrol lawn Mower! Good thing he shouted at me from a far!

*
Research list:-*

https://www.woodmagazine.com/how-to-work-with-natural-edge-slabs


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

robscastle said:


> *My First Slab Question time for me*
> 
> I guess its pitched to those who have made slab tables.
> Mark A. DeCou, Manitario etc
> ...


Great research article thank you Rob…

Looking forward to the photos…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *My First Slab Question time for me*
> 
> I guess its pitched to those who have made slab tables.
> Mark A. DeCou, Manitario etc
> ...


Sorry *rc*, can't help you about your *table top top* (no, not a stutter)... but when it comes to *table top bottom* I'm a wealth of knowledge based on the time I've spent under tables… after a slab.

Embed your keys in a gumbo of sawdust… after it dries, you can epoxy it in… just make sure you label it for later reference, as one ball of sawdust looks much the same as another and you'd like to know which one your key was in..


> ....
> 5. I wonder how that pregnant cow at Anthony s place is going I haven t heard any birth results yet
> .....
> - robscastle


Wouldn't have put it past the *ant man* to have shoved it back in, hoping for a pony next time…


----------



## anthm27 (May 12, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *My First Slab Question time for me*
> 
> I guess its pitched to those who have made slab tables.
> Mark A. DeCou, Manitario etc
> ...


Good questions, looking forward to LJ slab experts take. 
Personally , I wouldn't stick stuff like motor bike keys in the epoxy on that slab. I think it would cheapen that lovely piece of wood. I'd go with bright blue epoxy filler and some sought of clear finish over the whole lot. Looking forward to the experts weighing in though.

The Stud Poll Hereford bull calf was born two weeks overdue after a successful artificial insemination. ( Yes Ducky it was with Bull semen not horse semen)t PS, ( the bushies call the whole AI process, "giving them a straw.")

And Rob You know you still wouldn't have got sacked if the diesel went in the petrol tank, it would have been fun watching you spend the afternoon removing and draining the tank though.

Best we get organised and pick up those Bunya pine slabs sooner rather than later.

Cheers
Anth

*EDIT* For the legs Rob I'd consider a very simple welded together sort of 50mm box profile steel frame for it to sit on, actually I may take pencil to paper in the morning with my ideas.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

robscastle said:


> *My First Slab Question time for me*
> 
> I guess its pitched to those who have made slab tables.
> Mark A. DeCou, Manitario etc
> ...


Just reread one of your questions on filler Rob…

This one has often been talked about as being very good on the Australian Woodwork Forum…

https://www.woodworkforums.com/f198/black-epoxy-resin-139709

https://www.westsystem.com/the-105-system/fillers/


----------



## anthm27 (May 12, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *My First Slab Question time for me*
> 
> I guess its pitched to those who have made slab tables.
> Mark A. DeCou, Manitario etc
> ...





> Just reread one of your questions on filler Rob…
> 
> This one has often been talked about as being very good on the Australian Woodwork Forum…
> 
> ...


Interesting video Crowie, I'd be tipping the price of that system would be extortion, I,ll look it up in the morning.

*EDIT* good forum too , as you know, all these things not as readily available in Australia as they are in the US


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *My First Slab Question time for me*
> 
> I guess its pitched to those who have made slab tables.
> Mark A. DeCou, Manitario etc
> ...


well im no expert rc but ive done a few.
question 1-ive used them on a crack i feel may open up further although some just use them as decoration.
question 2-it's up to you but ive always gone with the wide side up,but it might depend on which side looks best.
question 3-for epoxy i just the 5 minute stuff,always works good for me.
question 4-i usually use black or dark brown tints to fill cracks or knot holes but im sure you'll get more creative than that.id throw some *duck*feet in-lol.
good luck buddy,and hey did you decide what the base would be?


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

robscastle said:


> *My First Slab Question time for me*
> 
> I guess its pitched to those who have made slab tables.
> Mark A. DeCou, Manitario etc
> ...



 Good idea to use the butterfiles on large cracks Rob (which are very likely to keep on exanding) and just fill with expoxy on smaller ones.
 I have sold quite a few of natural edge slabs and as *pottz* says it all depends which way is most pleasing to the eye.
 A good boat expoxy should do the trick. Many prefer West System epoxy, but I'm sure there are other good ones out there.
 The slabs I sold were entirely covered with epoxy. This leaves the edges (including crack edges) soft and nice to touch and the clearness of the expoxy really makes the slab stand out with all it's contrasting colors, grains, cracks and natural flaws. This of course would be a matter of personal preference. Normally I don't care for too much shine on wood, but for me slabs are the exception where a bar-top finish seems more appropriate. Times do change however, and my preferences might be out of date.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *My First Slab Question time for me*
> 
> I guess its pitched to those who have made slab tables.
> Mark A. DeCou, Manitario etc
> ...


Morning all,

Hey this is turning into a gold mine of information thanks guys.
In recognition of contributions:-

Have a read of:-

*Crowie's* links on West Systems.

*LBD's* advice on how you may want to identify his balls for later and fetal positons that can be adopted under the table.

*Anthm27's* update on the world meat supply and how the heifer held out on us, BTW ishe can now no longer be called a heifer …just a bit of side triva along with my many items of usless information, do not remember what they are now called typical!

But its good to hear Mum and bub are doing fine!
For those who want to see it happen,.... believe it or not there is a clip on the internet to educate yourselves on
If you thought giving birth to a child was amazing just watch what happens with a Cow!
and yet another link for Wests (getting back on track)

*Potzys* invaluable hands on advice regarding experiences he has had.

*StefanGs* life experiences with products and the practicalities of covering the entire slab with epoxy

From all this I will heed all the advice.

by,
5. sanding the second side and determining which looks the nicest then deciding which way will be up, 
6. pass on the the objects de art and look closer at attractive fillers, 
7. and add the butterflies where needed.

Once that is completed I will then consider the finishing process, the reason I haven't committed here just yet is because I am sill checking out suitable legs
*
Thanks all.*
Llife would be pretty straight without a bunch of great Lumberjocks !! Thats an Aussie joke BTW!


----------



## anthm27 (May 12, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *My First Slab Question time for me*
> 
> I guess its pitched to those who have made slab tables.
> Mark A. DeCou, Manitario etc
> ...


Rob a mate of mine in Japan did his kitchen bench in this Glaze Coat product,
I,ve seen the finished product and there is some drip marks, but overall a very good finish,
There is some valuable comments on the forum from others.

https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/305338


----------



## anthm27 (May 12, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *My First Slab Question time for me*
> 
> I guess its pitched to those who have made slab tables.
> Mark A. DeCou, Manitario etc
> ...


Hay , I just found this

https://www.epoxysupplies.com.au/RiverTables

None of it cheap, as we knew


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *My First Slab Question time for me*
> 
> I guess its pitched to those who have made slab tables.
> Mark A. DeCou, Manitario etc
> ...





> .... I am sill checking out *suitable legs*
> - robscastle





> Hay , I just found this
> .....
> None of it cheap, as we knew
> - anthm27


These aren't cheap either,









but why continue the search?

One good thing about being a duck… you can see what's under (the water)...


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *My First Slab Question time for me*
> 
> I guess its pitched to those who have made slab tables.
> Mark A. DeCou, Manitario etc
> ...


Oh your are a cheeky boy!,
I need to have some serviceable and solid legs that are not encumbered with ongoing high maintenance issues


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *My First Slab Question time for me*
> 
> I guess its pitched to those who have made slab tables.
> Mark A. DeCou, Manitario etc
> ...


Your on the right track though, I was thinking something like this,










I am told it comes with a wine bottle holder too!!


----------



## mikeacg (Jul 4, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *My First Slab Question time for me*
> 
> I guess its pitched to those who have made slab tables.
> Mark A. DeCou, Manitario etc
> ...


Put your pants back on Ducky and pay attention!
Rob - will that wine bottle holder work for cigars as well?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *My First Slab Question time for me*
> 
> I guess its pitched to those who have made slab tables.
> Mark A. DeCou, Manitario etc
> ...





> ... Your on the right track though, I was thinking something like this…
> - robscastle


At least with the opaque slab top (unless you replace ALL the cellulose with clear epoxy), it'll be like some woolen clothes for winter.



> Put your pants back on Ducky and pay attention!
> - mikeacg


Bite your tongue *'acg*... ducks don't wear pants and we belong to the scouting brotherhood… be prepared!


----------



## mikeacg (Jul 4, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *My First Slab Question time for me*
> 
> I guess its pitched to those who have made slab tables.
> Mark A. DeCou, Manitario etc
> ...












Bring it Duckmeister! Ha ha ha!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *My First Slab Question time for me*
> 
> I guess its pitched to those who have made slab tables.
> Mark A. DeCou, Manitario etc
> ...


Cigars are good!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *My First Slab Question time for me*
> 
> I guess its pitched to those who have made slab tables.
> Mark A. DeCou, Manitario etc
> ...





> Your on the right track though, I was thinking something like this,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


only a bottle,that would never work for the duck.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

*My First Slab Day 2*

well after getting lots of good advice I hauled the slab out and began to surface it to determine which side I would use.

Side 2 In the Raw. *(SIDE BLOODY 2 Mate)*










Then it was time to get the turboplaner going










the finish after a complete workover



















next I ferret out my slab guide but it didn't take much grey matter t work out it was not suitable, so I had to make another one.










looks a bit like Danny DeVito and Arnold Schwarzenegger standing side by side !



















I did some basic high spot work to get a reasonable level but that's it for today .
Tomorrow I hope to have both sided finished for display.

I did determine the top will be side 1 at this stage.

Stand by for more fun! (well sorta)


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

robscastle said:


> *My First Slab Day 2*
> 
> well after getting lots of good advice I hauled the slab out and began to surface it to determine which side I would use.
> 
> ...


How did the turboplane go Rob. 
I have one but it scares the daylights out of me.

Also how did your set up the router skies?


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *My First Slab Day 2*
> 
> well after getting lots of good advice I hauled the slab out and began to surface it to determine which side I would use.
> 
> ...


Crowie:-

*The Turboplaner*, yes its not a tool for the inexperienced and its almost compulsory to have the side handle fitted and you use both hands to avoid kick back thigh scars. Have a look at the pictures that's the turboplaner finish only.
keeping parallel to the work piece is critical and just work away with a gentle sweeping motion and your OK, read the timber grain and don't get distracted.

start to rotate it from parallel and gauge the amount of material being removed and its avery useful tool for rough carving.

Give it a try on some scrap Oregon and you will build your confidence up I think the USA guys use a Kutzall a similar tool i think.

*The router skies:-* I will complete tomorrow and do another photo shoot and add an explanation so stay tuned 
Got any bushfire concerns up there yet?


----------



## recycle1943 (Dec 16, 2013)

robscastle said:


> *My First Slab Day 2*
> 
> well after getting lots of good advice I hauled the slab out and began to surface it to determine which side I would use.
> 
> ...


that is headed for a 'bright' future - the one picture shows some yellow, red and brown /


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *My First Slab Day 2*
> 
> well after getting lots of good advice I hauled the slab out and began to surface it to determine which side I would use.
> 
> ...





> I did determine the top will be side 1 at this stage.
> - robscastle


You practicing to be a politician? 
At least to me, that makes about as much sense as our premier going on a junket to Disneyland in preparation for his maiden ride through our upcoming metro tunnel in 2026… (then again he may feel at home, with his big ears, standing next to Mickey). 
Which is the top and which is side 1?... other than the top is side 1??... what number is the bottom???


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *My First Slab Day 2*
> 
> well after getting lots of good advice I hauled the slab out and began to surface it to determine which side I would use.
> 
> ...


Side 2 your looking at it ..now AKA *( SIDE BLOODY 2 Mate)*


----------



## anthm27 (May 12, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *My First Slab Day 2*
> 
> well after getting lots of good advice I hauled the slab out and began to surface it to determine which side I would use.
> 
> ...


Rob,
Somebody once told me that a welders wire brush removes a lot of the grey in the cracks of slabs like that.
Just for info
Regards
anth


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

robscastle said:


> *My First Slab Day 2*
> 
> well after getting lots of good advice I hauled the slab out and began to surface it to determine which side I would use.
> 
> ...


*W O W !*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *My First Slab Day 2*
> 
> well after getting lots of good advice I hauled the slab out and began to surface it to determine which side I would use.
> 
> ...





> ... Somebody once told me that a welders wire brush removes a lot of the grey in the cracks of slabs like that…
> - anthm27


Not quite true… I put 2 of those brushes on a slab once… came back after a week and nothing was removed. Because they didn't touch the slab, I now use them as "guard dogs" for my vino!

Not saying don't try it… just don't buy any cheap lazy ones from Bunnings… spend at least $1.50.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *My First Slab Day 2*
> 
> well after getting lots of good advice I hauled the slab out and began to surface it to determine which side I would use.
> 
> ...


OMG my first brush with LJs!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

*Day 3 lots of exciting stuff to share*

Well its Day 3 and I got stuck into the slab big time.
A series of preparatory activities were required before I was able to do any actual work.
I thought they may be of interest so I have included them.

No1 Was the leveling of the work surface.
No2 Mounting the router in the sled
No 3 fitting guide rails and aligning the slab on the table.

How I did it (apologies to Anieia McGuinnesss)






No 1 Leveling of the work surface.
As my drive way is not level and slopes out the gate and to one side I needed a level accurate surface to work on this includes later when I do the epoxy pour.
I used four blocks of wood under the table legs to make sure it was level.










The actual establishing a level took some time and I achieved it by boring forstner bit holes in the blocks and checking the levels, then boring each block out to achieve my desired result, all a bit fiddly but I eventually got there.










next it was

No2 Mounting the router in the sled.
I mounted the router in the middle of the sled but in reality I should have off set it for a more practical application. Mainly reaching out to the edges would have been better even if it ment reversing the sled.
Inside the sled you may see my router base template, I used it to mark out the mounting holes.
I marked out five points and predrilled and countersunk the four to fit the screws.
The center opening I used a hole saw to allow the router bit to fit through.
I have a planner bit which works well so I resurrected it from my router bits box and fitted it to the unmounted router then fitted the unit to the sled, good to go.










Next was:-

No 3 fitting the guide rails and aligning the slab on the table.

After a few experiments on best fit and use of the slab I chose the flattest surfave and set it on the table.
I use a few wedges to align and stabilise the slab for best fit. 
I then fitted the sled guide rails around the slab.
I used some dressed pine for this and cut sections to suit the profiles.
they are fixed with screws from underneath.










*Now the actual work*

I set the planner depth using the shallowest spot and then moved it about to see how much material would be removed on high spots. Then adjusted it for about 4mm depth of removal of material worst case.
The first run left a few untouched areas on the slab so I readjusted and replaned.
I did about 3 runs until I had a neat almost featherless result.
I estimate about 10 to 12 mm of material was removed worst case.










Then I rolled out the dewalt ROS and began sanding.
It didn't take too long to realise that the smaller Dewalt it couldn't cut the vegemite.

So out with the Metabo, This is similar to the one I donated to Mike acg and somebody took it upon themselves to pinch, (hint hint)










I started with 40 G worked myself up to 80G the a final touch up with 150g things went very smoothly here for now, may possibly require more later.

The result.



















OK looking good so far however I had to stop mid way sadly my woodworking buddy Wally died while I was away in Sydney and his funeral was today.

Wlodzimierz Sznajder

I need to digress here as he is worth a special mention
I met "Wally" (not sure why he was called Wally however he lived nearby in the home he bought for his wife and family many years ago. Had a working wood shop under his house of which to me was a treasure trove of tools and timber. I never met his wife as she had passed on before I came on the scene. Wally used to walk past on his way going to the shops and stop for a chat on world events for hours a most fascinating man.










Wally lived to age 99 and his son Mark advised at the Eulogy he got up, did his morning routine, cleaned his teeth and departed.

Within my blogs there are many references to him, the tools that I either bought or he gave me, and lots of the timber I have came from him also and he was the subject of many of my blogs. however no more after today..

Back to the slab.

some closing shots.
Its the duck side if you wondered



















I tried to show the grain effect by wetting it down but its so hot here at the moment it dried faster than it took me to get the phone out of my pocket.










looking good for taping filling and then epoxying. At a time later

stand by!!


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

robscastle said:


> *Day 3 lots of exciting stuff to share*
> 
> Well its Day 3 and I got stuck into the slab big time.
> A series of preparatory activities were required before I was able to do any actual work.
> ...


Looks good Rob. 
Thank you for showing the table and skies setup. 
Will you fill the cracks with epoxy or acrylic??


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

robscastle said:


> *Day 3 lots of exciting stuff to share*
> 
> Well its Day 3 and I got stuck into the slab big time.
> A series of preparatory activities were required before I was able to do any actual work.
> ...


great set-up rob
always amazes me how things seem so easy in thought
yet the details always ask for more

sad to lose a friend

yet we continue on


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *Day 3 lots of exciting stuff to share*
> 
> Well its Day 3 and I got stuck into the slab big time.
> A series of preparatory activities were required before I was able to do any actual work.
> ...


That is coming up a treat *rc*...

However, the tag of *Furniture* is a misnomer… until it's finished it's still a *piece of wood*... As I pointed out to a former boss of mine that was making a *fishing rod* for his kid for Xmas… Until he puts the guides and reel on… it's still *a stick*... then he fired me!

I know it's a bit extravagant, however, if you manage to sell enough Sungaka boards, maybe invest in a *Fe$tool ROTEX*... they not only cut vegemite but morph anything else into that spreadable tar (said with affection as I love that stuff)... The only complaint I've heard about them, other than maybe *$-price-$*, was from people that don't own one.


----------



## recycle1943 (Dec 16, 2013)

robscastle said:


> *Day 3 lots of exciting stuff to share*
> 
> Well its Day 3 and I got stuck into the slab big time.
> A series of preparatory activities were required before I was able to do any actual work.
> ...





> That is coming up a treat *rc*...
> 
> However, the tag of *Furniture* is a misnomer… until it s finished it s still a *piece of wood*... As I pointed out to a former boss of mine that was making a *fishing rod* for his kid for Xmas… Until he puts the guides and reel on… it s still *a stick*... then he fired me!
> 
> ...


I don't complain about festool - if'n I wanted one I'd just spray some green paint on any one of my DeWalt tools - done deal ‹(•¿•)›


----------



## recycle1943 (Dec 16, 2013)

robscastle said:


> *Day 3 lots of exciting stuff to share*
> 
> Well its Day 3 and I got stuck into the slab big time.
> A series of preparatory activities were required before I was able to do any actual work.
> ...


Rob, I'm sure you know that if you fill with resin you'll need to tape the underside or you'll have resin all over the floor.
can hardly wait to see what's going to come of all this work.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *Day 3 lots of exciting stuff to share*
> 
> Well its Day 3 and I got stuck into the slab big time.
> A series of preparatory activities were required before I was able to do any actual work.
> ...





> ..... if n I wanted one I d just spray some green paint on any one of my DeWalt tools - done deal ‹(•¿•)›
> - recycle1943


That's a fair deal *'cycle'*... after all, the green paint would probably be worth twice as much as the DeWalt tool… and if you carefully hand painted it on, 10 times!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

robscastle said:


> *Day 3 lots of exciting stuff to share*
> 
> Well its Day 3 and I got stuck into the slab big time.
> A series of preparatory activities were required before I was able to do any actual work.
> ...


Beautiful wood…

COOL jig you made to Level it!

Sorry about you losing Wally… 

Keep on a chugging…


----------



## anthm27 (May 12, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *Day 3 lots of exciting stuff to share*
> 
> Well its Day 3 and I got stuck into the slab big time.
> A series of preparatory activities were required before I was able to do any actual work.
> ...


Looking good Robbo, real good, have you worked out what species of eucalypt it is???


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Day 3 lots of exciting stuff to share*
> 
> Well its Day 3 and I got stuck into the slab big time.
> A series of preparatory activities were required before I was able to do any actual work.
> ...


From all accounts, and I am no tree expert, its obviously the Gum family thats for sure.
Evidence, I saw, bark etc point to River Gum, or Swamp Gum and any AKA names also confirmed by Grant later.

Eucalyptus camaldulensis, commonly known as the river red gum, is a tree that is endemic to Australia. It has smooth white or cream-coloured bark, lance-shaped or curved adult leaves, flower buds in groups of seven or nine, white flowers and hemispherical fruit with the valves extending beyond the rim.

made only on the bark colour no leaves or any appendages left when I picked it up !


----------



## anthm27 (May 12, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *Day 3 lots of exciting stuff to share*
> 
> Well its Day 3 and I got stuck into the slab big time.
> A series of preparatory activities were required before I was able to do any actual work.
> ...


Hay your supposed to be outside hard at it, not relaxing indoors and surfing the net.

Oh well , if your having a smoko break here's some* "Red Gum"* for you,






*EDIT* and Mikeacg if your reading mate, I,m not sure if you've ever seen or heard that band, I think you'll enjoy the clip

Cheers Ant


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

robscastle said:


> *Day 3 lots of exciting stuff to share*
> 
> Well its Day 3 and I got stuck into the slab big time.
> A series of preparatory activities were required before I was able to do any actual work.
> ...


Always an appropriate song especially when we are coming up to Remembrance Day though specifically written about the young blokes who were sent to Vietnam.
But we will remember them all, lest we forget.


----------



## mikeacg (Jul 4, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *Day 3 lots of exciting stuff to share*
> 
> Well its Day 3 and I got stuck into the slab big time.
> A series of preparatory activities were required before I was able to do any actual work.
> ...


Anthony,
I'm stalking you Aussies so I don't miss much! Never heard of Red Gum but I'll know a lot more about them before the day is out! The guy in 'Poor Ned' is the spitting image of a good friend on mine… I wonder if he's older than we all think… (or a vampire?) Ha ha ha! Wait until I show him that!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *Day 3 lots of exciting stuff to share*
> 
> Well its Day 3 and I got stuck into the slab big time.
> A series of preparatory activities were required before I was able to do any actual work.
> ...





> From all accounts, and I am no tree expert, its obviously the Gum family thats for sure.
> Evidence, I saw, bark etc point to River Gum, or Swamp Gum and any AKA names also confirmed by Grant later….
> - robscastle


Perfect example of a *LOSR* (*L*og *O*n *S*ide of *Road*)...


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Day 3 lots of exciting stuff to share*
> 
> Well its Day 3 and I got stuck into the slab big time.
> A series of preparatory activities were required before I was able to do any actual work.
> ...


Well speaking of road kill its also probably a SAV2RIT2! variety.

Stops Victorian Vespa Riders In Their Tracks










Oh spoiler alert…I have already picked out your Chrissie present










I want to see the next you in them for your next you tube flick

Better kit up and go buy mine now please










Oh BTW do you want me to gas it up for you?
I am pretty good at trying to put dieso in petrol motors!!


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

robscastle said:


> *Day 3 lots of exciting stuff to share*
> 
> Well its Day 3 and I got stuck into the slab big time.
> A series of preparatory activities were required before I was able to do any actual work.
> ...


If you're going to get a scooter Rob, how about one of these?
Go hard or go home for sure!

https://newatlas.com/the-worlds-fastest-scooter-unveiled-75-bhp-850cc-v-twin/6632/

https://motorbikewriter.com/aprilia-srv-850-scooter-review/


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Day 3 lots of exciting stuff to share*
> 
> Well its Day 3 and I got stuck into the slab big time.
> A series of preparatory activities were required before I was able to do any actual work.
> ...


OMG I could just picture it now (perish the thought)
LBD looking like a plucked duck after the first ride !
Scary stuff Freddie Kruger would have nothing on him … nearly fell out of the chair laughing!!

he is gunna kill me when he finds out!! ha ha


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *Day 3 lots of exciting stuff to share*
> 
> Well its Day 3 and I got stuck into the slab big time.
> A series of preparatory activities were required before I was able to do any actual work.
> ...





> - robscastle


Now that is a conflict of interest… (nice matching colour)... The jury is still out on sick leave deciding what's worse, a duck naked from the waist up (those knickers) or the waist down (my nightie)... either one raises *Freddie K* emotions… bloody scarry!


> Oh BTW do you want me to gas it up for you?
> - robscastle


No need as the *gas* is coming thick and fast… but does it float?

Like the rear view mirrors for low flying Boeing 737s flying south.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

*Grants Slab day 6*

Well I guess all the dedicated followers are patiently waiting to see what fantastic results I got with Glow in the dark Epoxy resin filler and all that sort of stuff.

Well these are the bare cold facts.

1.First up why did I call it furniture? well I did it because I really intended to make some legs for it and call it a table.however a few factors were recognised as reality.

2. I have no idea what I am going to do with it, and it may well likely it ends up back at my mate Grant"s place as a veranda table for him and the family.
3. Understanding this fact along with almost zip experience with epoxy fillers along with the capital outlay for the products I baulked at doing it.

So with that confession off my chest what did I actually do? Well nothing really exciting I assure you.

For the last 3 days I mixed up a concoction of fine saw dust and TBIII glue and stuffed it in the openings on the Top or A side.
For the B side or AKA LBD side I used some contaminated sawdust and also fille the various splits knot holes and the likes.

Side A or the Top:

This took about 3 days of filling, a partial fill and let it dry Day 2 sand and refill as per day 1 Day 3 as smear to remove any duck holes and then sand to a reasonable finish.

So this is what it all looked like

first fill









second fill

Same as fill 1

third fill


















stuffing in the filler

I used a rubber mallet and a sheet of plastic to embed the filler.
Process:- place the plastic sheet it over the fill site and wack down,
slide the plastic sheet off and repeat as required, dont lift the sheet up as it may drag the filler out.

apart from sanding which I tried to do it with 240 g but clogged almost immediately so I resorted to 80 g and took it easy. I also used a scraper on the areas near the fill too remove the excess pfrior to sanding.

Pausing at 1100 for the mandatory break, ... go to my home page if you need more detail.

Side B or the LBD side

As this was gunna be down under side I didn't use any fine sawdust but just some contaminated stuff, I mixed it up as previous and just rubbed the bulk of it in by hand but then switched to my veneer hammer. Again this produced a suitable result.










Its all drying now so its coffee time and parcel delivery receipt


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

robscastle said:


> *Grants Slab day 6*
> 
> Well I guess all the dedicated followers are patiently waiting to see what fantastic results I got with Glow in the dark Epoxy resin filler and all that sort of stuff.
> 
> ...


I have been keeping an eye out for your posts.Keep having fun and stay safe.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *Grants Slab day 6*
> 
> Well I guess all the dedicated followers are patiently waiting to see what fantastic results I got with Glow in the dark Epoxy resin filler and all that sort of stuff.
> 
> ...


And on the 7th. day you create a duck?


----------



## recycle1943 (Dec 16, 2013)

robscastle said:


> *Grants Slab day 6*
> 
> Well I guess all the dedicated followers are patiently waiting to see what fantastic results I got with Glow in the dark Epoxy resin filler and all that sort of stuff.
> 
> ...


well Rob, looking at the carcus it appears that you made the right decision. With all of the checks and cracks it may have taken a gallon of resin just to fill them, then you would still have to finish.
Have you ever tried this product









over here it's only $13 and it goes a LOOOOOOOOOONG way


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

robscastle said:


> *Grants Slab day 6*
> 
> Well I guess all the dedicated followers are patiently waiting to see what fantastic results I got with Glow in the dark Epoxy resin filler and all that sort of stuff.
> 
> ...


I think it would have made a super cool desk!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

*Sewing station repair*

It seem sewing stations are the flavour at the moment.
I had a lady ask me to repair her sewing station.










The construction of the station is very well done, however the choice of veneered particle board is not.

The station is worth about $600 to $900 from what I see on Horn furniture website.

https://www.horn.com.au/sewing/horn-furniture.aspx

So I emailed them to see if spare parts were available, as the whole floor had been damaged beyond repair.

While waiting to get a reply back I had a good look to determine if I could retrofit a floor.



















It was possible sew I decided to fabricate a new one.










I cut and attached full supports instead of the original wedgies to permit fixing to.










Finished the externals with Orange Oil wood cleaner and them applied some Howards wax.

It was all ready to be returned when I fell off the back of my Ute.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *Sewing station repair*
> 
> It seem sewing stations are the flavour at the moment.
> I had a lady ask me to repair her sewing station.
> ...





> .... It was all ready to be returned when I fell off the back of my Ute.
> - robscastle


Hang onto it for a few more days and you can sew your *fern* back together…. or stitch up the joker that tried to kill your plastic owl.

We're back into stage 4, however, when/if we emerge, my old animal nighty is getting a tad tattered 








and I might need help with a sewing table to tackle the replacement.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Sewing station repair*
> 
> It seem sewing stations are the flavour at the moment.
> I had a lady ask me to repair her sewing station.
> ...


OMG this Kovit Kaper is getting a bit annoying isnt it?










Speaking of outfits I have been watching Vikings on netflix

Anyway if you supply me with your original smock and enough to make two more I will stitch you up no problems.
The fern is too heavy for me to lift even with 2 x good hands, might call the botanical Gardens and donate it

I am hopefully getting a quote tomorrow and then go pay him a visit no doubt he will take a fence, but too bad


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *Sewing station repair*
> 
> It seem sewing stations are the flavour at the moment.
> I had a lady ask me to repair her sewing station.
> ...


It's not so much the *C19* as much as *Chairman Dan*... If you want to travel around Victoria, you need a special pass… *a bloody tennis racquet* or a *damned Chinese passport*... no *Anzac Day* marches, but the bloody dragon can roam the streets for Chinese New Year celebrations… though the bitching has started due to the latest lock down decree.

The lock-up is not an issue (I'm used to it)... sorry, lock-down is not and issue as I can make more puzzles (eat your heart out *pottzy*). They are forever evolving with more varied strains that the *C19* virus,








The noughts and crossed version is proving to be popular, especially amongst former losers.

That owl looks pissed and that's no hoot…

What was the story with the driver? Failed brakes, dodgy steering, too much vino or just a speeding little red car?


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *Sewing station repair*
> 
> It seem sewing stations are the flavour at the moment.
> I had a lady ask me to repair her sewing station.
> ...


I was on pins and needles to see how this one turned out Rob. That's a fine patch you stitched together there!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *Sewing station repair*
> 
> It seem sewing stations are the flavour at the moment.
> I had a lady ask me to repair her sewing station.
> ...


Damn… all this gushing towards a *Queenslander* and a *plant*... No one seems to care about the poor *owl*... wheres all those tree hugging plastic animal libertarians.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *Sewing station repair*
> 
> It seem sewing stations are the flavour at the moment.
> I had a lady ask me to repair her sewing station.
> ...





> .... Speaking of outfits I have been watching *Vikings* on netflix….
> - robscastle


My new nightie is gonna have *Thor*, though not quite as *thor* as you are after your *cheap* trick of *off the back of a truck!*.

While you are incapacitated, trade in the new washing machine (men don't wash) for a good PC and you can play *Assassins Creed, Valhalla* and enact vikings rather than watch it. Though you will need two good hands to handle the mouse and keyboard for all the battles and pillaging! 



























Many references are made of *Ragnar* in the game and his sons (including *The Boneless*) are featured. You get to be a big bad-ass and there are no trucks to fall off…


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Sewing station repair*
> 
> It seem sewing stations are the flavour at the moment.
> I had a lady ask me to repair her sewing station.
> ...


They are a tough lot these Vikings they portaged their boats up a cliff face and across land to avoid a French fort set up to repel them.

They didn't wash too often by the looks!
I wondered as to the authenticity but there appears to be some truth in the legend.

Tough lot lots of rootin raidin and pillaging along with some fairly barbaric fighting and sacrifices, like a blood eagle.

Don't be leaving and of your daughters unattended with them around!... their seed planting was legendary too.

I need a new PC as my C&C PC had died on me the last of the win XP platforms real pity. None of my C&C CDs or DVDs work on 10 or later.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *Sewing station repair*
> 
> It seem sewing stations are the flavour at the moment.
> I had a lady ask me to repair her sewing station.
> ...





> ... I need a new PC as my C&C PC had died on me the last of the win XP platforms real pity. None of my C&C CDs or DVDs work on 10 or later.
> - robscastle


That's why I mentioned *Assassins Creed, Valhalla* (you need 10 and a fair PC)... you get to do the same rather than sit back and watch… day after day… and drink… hell drink and raid.

Unfortunately *Flokie* does not get a mention… but you can *row, row, row your boat* and can choose to stay away from ********************* creek*...

Just think, you can take vengeance against your fern violator,









Apologies *pottzy*, I'm not inferring you drove the car… your house was the closest in the neighborhood.

*PS.* Under Win 10, you can emulate XP (virtual session) and run your C&C.. after you've *Valhalla*'d out.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Sewing station repair*
> 
> It seem sewing stations are the flavour at the moment.
> I had a lady ask me to repair her sewing station.
> ...


Seems some of my text has gone missing, not to worry, now tell me more about XP emulation please?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *Sewing station repair*
> 
> It seem sewing stations are the flavour at the moment.
> I had a lady ask me to repair her sewing station.
> ...





> Seems some of my *text has gone missing*, not to worry, now tell me more about XP emulation please?
> 
> - robscastle


The PC runs and XP emulator…

Looks like my extensive text reply *has gone missing*, not to worry… You don't expect me to do your reading… hell, I won't even do my own reading… I hire people for that.

The buzz word is *virtual machine*... but, just go and buy *Valhalla* and get your jollies that way. No fern killers in that game.

It's people like that car driver that sent my old man to the dole queue…


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Sewing station repair*
> 
> It seem sewing stations are the flavour at the moment.
> I had a lady ask me to repair her sewing station.
> ...


Oh I wish I could see a good hangover! or cute curly kid.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

*Bench Seat Day 1 In the begining.*

No 2 Son sent a picture of his friends Bench seat his Dad had made him.










No2 Son asked if i could make one for him too.
So not being able to pass up a challenge I said yes.

So under the cover of my timber stash I went










I first thought this piece would do the trick nicely.

However sadly enough no, too much rubbish, mortices, foreign objects and natural defects to get a usable length.










So I de buried treasure it










Ended up with a few pieces about 500mm long which were use-able










Eventually I decided to use it for legs.










then dragged out a second piece










Ripped it into three lengths about 45mm x 140 mm x 1800










That was enough for today.

Yep you guessed it, Red IronBark again, so it should look fantastic when finished.

Opps been hit with the sideways pictures issue standby!( should be Fixed now!)


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *Bench Seat Day 1 In the begining.*
> 
> No 2 Son sent a picture of his friends Bench seat his Dad had made him.
> 
> ...





> ... So I de buried treasure it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you keep them? With the proliferation of synthetics, they'll be worth a fortune in 500 years!

My #1 son tried that on me years ago… I told him to get his friend's dad to make him one too!


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

robscastle said:


> *Bench Seat Day 1 In the begining.*
> 
> No 2 Son sent a picture of his friends Bench seat his Dad had made him.
> 
> ...


You're a good dad Rob accepting that challenge from your son, my guess is was baited….


----------



## recycle1943 (Dec 16, 2013)

robscastle said:


> *Bench Seat Day 1 In the begining.*
> 
> No 2 Son sent a picture of his friends Bench seat his Dad had made him.
> 
> ...


regardless the reason, this is pretty much a "from scratch" build


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *Bench Seat Day 1 In the begining.*
> 
> No 2 Son sent a picture of his friends Bench seat his Dad had made him.
> 
> ...


looks like a good start rc.the duck should show up soon to give you the advise im sure you need.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

robscastle said:


> *Bench Seat Day 1 In the begining.*
> 
> No 2 Son sent a picture of his friends Bench seat his Dad had made him.
> 
> ...


Good start…and I like your weather a LOT better than what I have, at the moment…


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

*Bench Seat day 2*

Spent another enjoyable day outside

Jointing:-
I did all the timbers I had cut up.
Seat top sections










The associated parts for legs and framing components










One of the seat sections has had a resin hole filled so I left it there









(see the center section left hand side top)

unfortunately as I was thicknessing everything the repair job fell out.










I was a little disapointed the resin hole was full thickness and as I didn't want to epoxy the hole removing it would mean the seat would be 20mm narrower.










Then to add to my probs one section was damaged on the end and had to be reduced to 1600mm










That just about did it for me so I packed up for the day and went off to consult with No2 son for his requirements.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

robscastle said:


> *Bench Seat day 2*
> 
> Spent another enjoyable day outside
> 
> ...


Well - there's your problem - that tape measure isn't in inches. ;+P


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

robscastle said:


> *Bench Seat day 2*
> 
> Spent another enjoyable day outside
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about the resin problem! Rob maybe this will help! I never used one before… let me know how it works! Maybe you can get 2 benches out of you stock! Just kidding you my friend! At leas you had a nice day to work in.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Bench Seat day 2*
> 
> Spent another enjoyable day outside
> 
> ...


thanks guys,

I needed a bit of cheering up !


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *Bench Seat day 2*
> 
> Spent another enjoyable day outside
> 
> ...


Still looks like it's coming together, even if not quite as planned.


----------



## recycle1943 (Dec 16, 2013)

robscastle said:


> *Bench Seat day 2*
> 
> Spent another enjoyable day outside
> 
> ...


Rob, Too bad about the resin loss *however* all is not lost. When I run into a repair that requires filling and I don't want to mix liquid resin I go to this *superior polyester* 
I don't if it's readily available for you but it's not liquid and fills great. You can tint any color with pigment and perhaps get pretty close to your natural wood color. It's activated with a hardener creme just like used in an auto body shop for filler putty.
Good luck - I'm sure others here have used this - - -

btw - go to Amazon and look at it


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *Bench Seat day 2*
> 
> Spent another enjoyable day outside
> 
> ...





> Well - there s your problem - that tape measure isn t in inches. ;+P
> 
> - EarlS


yeah use the right tape and it will be fine.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *Bench Seat day 2*
> 
> Spent another enjoyable day outside
> 
> ...





> ... unfortunately as I was thicknessing everything the repair job fell out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Skould have drilled (forstner) and filled (dowel)... or turn it into a fart escape hole.


> Well - there s your problem - that tape measure isn t in inches. ;+P
> 
> - EarlS
> 
> ...


Don't listen to those twisted *Yanks*, next time borrow my *Aussie oriented tape*,








and if you can't handle that *imperial* claptrap… go *bi*,








(directional).


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Bench Seat day 2*
> 
> Spent another enjoyable day outside
> 
> ...


Well if we are going to be having a pissing contest about the size of our pull outs check out this one!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *Bench Seat day 2*
> 
> Spent another enjoyable day outside
> 
> ...





> Well if we are going to be having a pissing contest about the size of our pull outs check out this one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm guessing you got that off *Abraham* after he built the *ark*.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Bench Seat day 2*
> 
> Spent another enjoyable day outside
> 
> ...


ah ! ... not cubits, but close, ... its RUs or 44mm.!, sound familiar?


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

robscastle said:


> *Bench Seat day 2*
> 
> Spent another enjoyable day outside
> 
> ...


Very nice looking timber Rob!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *Bench Seat day 2*
> 
> Spent another enjoyable day outside
> 
> ...





> ah ! ... not cubits, but close, ... its RUs or 44mm.!, sound familiar?
> 
> - robscastle


I'll go and check on my computer… I might even find *Abraham's ark* as I don't think he made it watertight.


----------



## mikeacg (Jul 4, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *Bench Seat day 2*
> 
> Spent another enjoyable day outside
> 
> ...





> I m guessing you got that off *Abraham* after he built the *ark*.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Wow! I know you DownUnder folks had a different measuring system but I didn't know you had a different Bible!

You only missed it by a few generations LBD!

(Abraham was the tenth generation removed from Noah, being a direct descendant of Noah's son Shem.)


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *Bench Seat day 2*
> 
> Spent another enjoyable day outside
> 
> ...





> I m guessing you got that off *Abraham* after he built the *ark*.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> ...


thats what happens when you ditch sunday school every week !


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *Bench Seat day 2*
> 
> Spent another enjoyable day outside
> 
> ...





> I m guessing you got that off *Abraham* after he built the *ark*.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> ...


You've got it all wrong *'acg* and *pottz* (and the rest of my Earth)... In this world of diversification I woke up one morning, and questioned *"that" fictional* book. Being a tad more educated than those *Philistine script writers* thousands of years ago without *Wikipedia* and *Microsoft's Word* spell checker, I decided to pen the true and factual version of *"The Biball"*.

It is fact that initially *THE trump* (not *your Trump*) approached *Abraham* about the *ark*, and *Abe* being an open minded metrosexual, consented to the request. He built *his ark* and marched on board 2 *Tyrannosauri*, 2 *Velociraptors*, even had a bloody big cage for 2 *Pterodactyl*, an even bigger fish tank for 2 *Ichthyosaurs* and the list goes on… history will attest to the fact that *Abraham* was not a good boat builder and without marine grade hull sealer, his boat didn't make 4 days, let alone 40 days and 40 nights (my *Biball*, my duration)...* QED*!

*PS….* Forensics verified that it WAS definitely *Abraham* from this reliable witness's, photo-fit, of him wearing his indulgent self-image printed on his back,


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Bench Seat day 2*
> 
> Spent another enjoyable day outside
> 
> ...


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *Bench Seat day 2*
> 
> Spent another enjoyable day outside
> 
> ...





> - robscastle


Aha… but, did *Abraham* have a *2 fish species* bag limit?


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

*Bench Seat Legs day 3*

Due to it raining and disrupting stuff this is day 3 now its not a chronological day 3 but in fact a working day 3

So what have i been doing!

Well I tried woodshavers timber stretcher but it didn't work for me so I accepted the fact the length of the seat top will be about 1600 mm 
I set up all the gear and commenced jointing quite a difficult task considering the mass and length is way beyond my gear, but here goes.

Its all a bit boring just ripping jointing and thicknessing

These will be the legs! (see post note below)










two rips per piece and we are away










Then in no time we have the stock we need.










Roll out the trusty jointer and get everything square well 1 x edge and 1 x face that is










piece after piece

side 1 before









side 1 after









then edging to complete the process










I dint pictorial the thicknessing.

and its starting to sprinkle gain, rats … well beer time then!










*Post addition*

I just noticed I missed a very important preparation fact, you may have picked up on it or didn't realise.
Prior to doing any cutting or finishing the timber was completely cleared of and paint and buried treasure.
How I did this was using my Arbortech planner on my angle grinder.










It doesnt take long and all sides can be done in a few minutes










The reason i say this is important is because paint is a meduim very close to abrasive on cutting knives










*So in conclusion* 
The less cutters are subjected to unnecessary abrasive mediums the more they will like you !!


----------



## recycle1943 (Dec 16, 2013)

robscastle said:


> *Bench Seat Legs day 3*
> 
> Due to it raining and disrupting stuff this is day 3 now its not a chronological day 3 but in fact a working day 3
> 
> ...


progress is progress regardless of how much or how little.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

robscastle said:


> *Bench Seat Legs day 3*
> 
> Due to it raining and disrupting stuff this is day 3 now its not a chronological day 3 but in fact a working day 3
> 
> ...


Looking good!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *Bench Seat Legs day 3*
> 
> Due to it raining and disrupting stuff this is day 3 now its not a chronological day 3 but in fact a working day 3
> 
> ...


looking good buddy,just dont cut yourself please !


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

robscastle said:


> *Bench Seat Legs day 3*
> 
> Due to it raining and disrupting stuff this is day 3 now its not a chronological day 3 but in fact a working day 3
> 
> ...


Beautiful timber Rob.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *Bench Seat Legs day 3*
> 
> Due to it raining and disrupting stuff this is day 3 now its not a chronological day 3 but in fact a working day 3
> 
> ...





> .... I just noticed I missed a very important preparation fact, you may have picked up on it or didn t realise…..
> - robscastle


Sorry *rc*, I didn't… I was obsessed looking for that *tutel*...


> .... and its starting to sprinkle gain, *rats* ... well beer time then!...
> - robscastle


Send some my way… we have a shortage of *RAT*s!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Bench Seat Legs day 3*
> 
> Due to it raining and disrupting stuff this is day 3 now its not a chronological day 3 but in fact a working day 3
> 
> ...


Speaking of which I got up this week and went to go to my favorite place and detected some sort of pong.
Looking around my Otto bins I discovered a corpse.

A Rat had decided to decided to expire directly under my front stairs and fill the air with its love.
In respect I checked all my presents I had placed around the Castle for evidence of what may have led to its demise, but to my surprise there was no evidence of any party being had here.

All a bit of a mystery I must say, however as its possibly illegal to interfere with dead bodies, excepting JFK of course and also being undecided on a white sheet or a body bag I booked a council holiday for it.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *Bench Seat Legs day 3*
> 
> Due to it raining and disrupting stuff this is day 3 now its not a chronological day 3 but in fact a working day 3
> 
> ...





> - robscastle


Hey, that could be the *tutel* playing *possum*! Lucky you left it alone… next rain will melt the glue and wash the fur off.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Bench Seat Legs day 3*
> 
> Due to it raining and disrupting stuff this is day 3 now its not a chronological day 3 but in fact a working day 3
> 
> ...


there certainly isn't a plague of the other RATS here either.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

*Bench Seat preparationDay 4*

After much pondering about the resin defect I decided to rip it off










this served two purposes 
1. removed a problem I didnt really know how to deal with effectively nor did I have any gear.










and

2. reduce the width of the seat enough for me to fit it into my thicknesser.
So a little more edge jointing and out with my biscuit jointer










being such a big glue up I had to resort to working on the floor of my garage










2 x panel clamps (courtesy of Lazy Larry) and 2 x sash clamps










next day it was off with the clamps and scraping off glue spots before wrestling it into my thicknesser.










I did both sides and determined which side I would use as a datum

set up some rollers to manage the monster an ran both sides through










then back to the customer for more information as to the required edge finishing










then almost like Mexico here comes the rain again!


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

robscastle said:


> *Bench Seat preparationDay 4*
> 
> After much pondering about the resin defect I decided to rip it off
> 
> ...


Yep Rob, It's been a wet summer down here too, over 200mm in January and December was just as wet. 
We've had another 30+mm already this month. 
My shed is just seeping moisture through the sandstone. 
The timber looks good.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *Bench Seat preparationDay 4*
> 
> After much pondering about the resin defect I decided to rip it off
> 
> ...





> ... being such a big glue up I had to resort to working on the floor of my garage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bit sloppy *rc*... no paper for the squeeze out… what kind of lesson you trying to teach novices? 


>


Can't you draw a *straight line*? Did you forget to roll out your mobile ruler? Looks like your second attempt was better.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Bench Seat preparationDay 4*
> 
> After much pondering about the resin defect I decided to rip it off
> 
> ...


Yeah lesson learned there had to do a Johny Farnham lady and hit the floor with a wet rag and clean it all up

700mm arc for the ends was the preferred shape.

just wait to you see how I cut the ends off!


----------



## recycle1943 (Dec 16, 2013)

robscastle said:


> *Bench Seat preparationDay 4*
> 
> After much pondering about the resin defect I decided to rip it off
> 
> ...


looking good Rob - too bad you had to eliminate the 'flaw' it would have looked good with a contrasting colored resin


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *Bench Seat preparationDay 4*
> 
> After much pondering about the resin defect I decided to rip it off
> 
> ...





> ... just wait to you see how I cut the ends off!
> - robscastle


Hey *rabbi*, did that *dead rat* recover and *tutel* away?


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

*Day 5 and Day 6 profiling and fooling about with legs*

OK got a decent hit at this bench over the last two days, no real rain this time but gluing up splinters slowed progress.

*Day 5* 
Day 5 saw edge the seat edge preparation, profiling and fixing opps's

Now you may be wondering how I cut the edges off.

Well would you believe the easiest tool was my trusty pull saw, it cut through this hardwood like butter what a surprise!

At day 4 you may have seen the end radius well I used a 700mm long radius to mark out the curvature..










I then made a template to finish the job and once that was complete I cut most of the waste away










fitted the template










now due to the size of the bench seat I had to use my hand held router to do the template profile and edge finishing.










1 x double bearing 1/2" template follower and a bearing guided round over bit.










I took it fairly easy but still suffered splintering on the edges even with back routing.










I had to find splinters and do a glue up and held everything together with some Rep bands.
This kind of nobbled me from doing any more work on the seat.










both diagonal edges were damaged










*Day 6*

Day 6 saw me fooling about trying to develop a decent leg attachment process.

Now if your wondering they dont look anything like the design I cooked up day 1 your right.

The legs are 15 deg spread and 15 deg lean out much the same as what a stumpy saw horse, at 400 mm would look like!










I knew what I wanted to do but didn't really have the competencies to know how to go about it

Mainly because I wanted it solid and without bolts and screws showing.
I also had no intention to make Giant Maloof Joints, however they would look really nice and match the GK's chairs.



















Not really happy with the overall look of the legs but wasn't prepared to continue.

I fiddled and fooled and made some progress but the day was beating me so called it quits to go away and think a bit.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

robscastle said:


> *Day 5 and Day 6 profiling and fooling about with legs*
> 
> OK got a decent hit at this bench over the last two days, no real rain this time but gluing up splinters slowed progress.
> 
> ...


This one very robust solid piece of furniture Rob.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Day 5 and Day 6 profiling and fooling about with legs*
> 
> OK got a decent hit at this bench over the last two days, no real rain this time but gluing up splinters slowed progress.
> 
> ...


Yeah Pete,

Its no Paulowina surf board that's for sure !


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *Day 5 and Day 6 profiling and fooling about with legs*
> 
> OK got a decent hit at this bench over the last two days, no real rain this time but gluing up splinters slowed progress.
> 
> ...





> I then made a template to finish the job and once that was complete I cu most of the waste away, fitted the template
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, but how'd you cut the template. Was it another template? And how'd you cut that one… and don't say another template… starts sounding like facing mirrors!

And all that before you start your shenanigans with the legs!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *Day 5 and Day 6 profiling and fooling about with legs*
> 
> OK got a decent hit at this bench over the last two days, no real rain this time but gluing up splinters slowed progress.
> 
> ...





> Not really happy with the overall look of the legs but wasn t prepared to continue.
> - robscastle


Put some stockings on them…


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Day 5 and Day 6 profiling and fooling about with legs*
> 
> OK got a decent hit at this bench over the last two days, no real rain this time but gluing up splinters slowed progress.
> 
> ...


The template.

I used a piece reccycled piece of plywood
Squared the base with the bench seat, clamped it in position.
used the 700 mm arc stick and drew a pencil line arc on the ply.
Took the template off the seat
Rough cut the arc out with my jig saw (this is how I found out the Jig saw wouldn't cut the 38mm hardwood) 
used my drum sander to sand to the line and allowed some overlap. See above picture, and not the legs either!
Reassembled everything checked alignment and fitted the sides 
cut two clamp access slots in the sides and then used it with the template follower
Job complete


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Day 5 and Day 6 profiling and fooling about with legs*
> 
> OK got a decent hit at this bench over the last two days, no real rain this time but gluing up splinters slowed progress.
> 
> ...


If its all too boring just FF to XX:YY (if you can find it) tee hee


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *Day 5 and Day 6 profiling and fooling about with legs*
> 
> OK got a decent hit at this bench over the last two days, no real rain this time but gluing up splinters slowed progress.
> 
> ...


Please make a video so I can *FF* you!

Try it in 1 take and realise how stupid you can be when you look back at it. For once, I'm not blaming it on the vino.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Day 5 and Day 6 profiling and fooling about with legs*
> 
> OK got a decent hit at this bench over the last two days, no real rain this time but gluing up splinters slowed progress.
> 
> ...


Oh its all a lotta fun, ... have you been around the traps there is a few victims there!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

*Day 7 and Day 8 On the home run*

*Day 7*
well day 7 saw me attempt to get a decent looking leg (minus the stockings)

I reduced the inside of each leg hence reducing its overall width by about about 50mm and used a '0" biscuit to strengthen them and glued them together.. 
Once the glue was set I then profiled the edges of the legs the same as the bench top.










Finalised the braces for each side of the legs and and attached the sat it in place to gauge the overall look.










Did a bit more sanding.
Now speaking of sanding I used 5×120mm Abranet 80 G disks and 1×305 mm 60 grit on my bench sander in the process.










As everybody supports Abranet I wondered just how many conventional disks would I have used.
Anybody know?

Anyway it seemed to burn up disks quite quickly
that was just doing 2 sets of legs and the top surface of the bench.

Not to worry if the wore out they wore out.

*Day 8*

well the final assembly went ahead the legs were marked out datum lines marked out for the leg positions, fixing holes for the construction screws done Some leveling checks conducted and all was glued and screwed.









a couple of upskirt shots










If you were wondering they are 100mmm deck screws and TB III holding everything together










now as it would be seen normally










and another of good measure.










I did more sanding and wood filler work but that completes the blog, minus the final finish which will a TBA upon consulting back with No 2 son.

I doubt it will have a polished finish like other Red Iron Bark projects I make as it will now continue to live its life outdoors again accommodating bums instead of the weight of a big Queenslander home.

Then it will end up as firewood I expect, but I wont be around to see it!!

Hope you enjoyed the series, a lot of bumbling and learning as I went but overall a good result in my mind.

Its bloody heavy I tell you!

how it started










See ya!!


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

robscastle said:


> *Day 7 and Day 8 On the home run*
> 
> *Day 7*
> well day 7 saw me attempt to get a decent looking leg (minus the stockings)
> ...


That one very nice bench Rob, solid and durable for sure.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *Day 7 and Day 8 On the home run*
> 
> *Day 7*
> well day 7 saw me attempt to get a decent looking leg (minus the stockings)
> ...





> Now speaking of sanding I used 5×120mm Abranet 80 G disks and 1×305 mm 60 grit on my bench sander in the process.
> 
> a couple of upskirt shots
> 
> ...


What's this *Abranet*... you should do a review on it…

Who's the bunny that's *now* missing his sander?


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *Day 7 and Day 8 On the home run*
> 
> *Day 7*
> well day 7 saw me attempt to get a decent looking leg (minus the stockings)
> ...


Looks like that'll be a good place for someone to park a bum. Good work, Rob!


----------



## recycle1943 (Dec 16, 2013)

robscastle said:


> *Day 7 and Day 8 On the home run*
> 
> *Day 7*
> well day 7 saw me attempt to get a decent looking leg (minus the stockings)
> ...


probably not gonna happen but that would surely shine like a diamond with an outdoor finish


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

robscastle said:


> *Day 7 and Day 8 On the home run*
> 
> *Day 7*
> well day 7 saw me attempt to get a decent looking leg (minus the stockings)
> ...


Nicely done Rob!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Day 7 and Day 8 On the home run*
> 
> *Day 7*
> well day 7 saw me attempt to get a decent looking leg (minus the stockings)
> ...


LBD you may have missed the post

You will be very excited there is a good rap for festool amongst others in the thread.
The 125mm De Walt is one of twins, ... a gift from lazy Larry when he wound up the woodworking.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

*Future Furniture project*

I saw some Kreg gear on special at Carbatec so took the opportunity and bought a few Items










Three easy to use Jigs and small clamps.
I was prompted by the Kreg most watched video on You Tube.

I also bought the shelf pin Jig and Mini pocket hole adapter for my existing Kreg Pocket Hole Jig K4










When I built my Shoe Cupboard in 2017 I didn't have any of this gear, just my K4 but what the heck I do now so I thought I had better make good use of it all










A quick check of my timber stash revealed a single small piece of piece of Oregon I could use.
Its 3.4m x 140mm x 140mm with four chamfers on each corner.

I thought it best to cut the chamfers off each side and get 2 x lengths 3.4m x 70mm










I then ripped the 45 Deg sections off yealding 2×3.4m x 90 mm

That left me with the main stick of wood to play with.










By ripping it in half then ripping individual boards I ended up with 6 x 3.4m x 70 mm to work with plus some thin strips to do whatever with later.










The actual sawn thickness is about 23mm which should be enough to remove saw mismatches and provide a good selection of timber to work with.










BTW a weekend trip to Antmn27 farm resulted in a trip to Kyogle Tip and the recycle center, we dumped a lot of scrap metal but more importantly I found a vintage Black and Decker pistol drill lying in the rubbish.

My intention was to restore it and mount it in the garage somewhere as a reminder of my youth.
However when I got it home I did some safety tests on it and it was OK to plug in.
So I did!
Wow it actually still worked










Checking the specs it can take a 3/8" bit or 10mm. So I fitted that and did a load test drilling holes.
Wow fully functional and a chuck key as well, how good is that!










I was most pleased. 
As you can see I tested out my new shelf pin Jig as well with it too.

I am excited! ... all we need now is for some fine weather as its raining again!

So what to make … I feel like I have a Festool drill to match LBD!










I will attempt to find out an age of this heirloom!

The CP2 manufactured by Black & Decker in Croydon, Victoria. There is evidence of this model being on the market from 1963 to 1966, although we suspect it was available earlier and for much longer.
Berto Pandolfo, Author provided


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Future Furniture project*
> 
> I saw some Kreg gear on special at Carbatec so took the opportunity and bought a few Items
> 
> ...


Some research found this :-

Like most companies, Black + Decker struggled through the Depression. However, World War II brought government contracts for making war material for America and its allies. In 1946, the company introduced the first line of home power tools, including ¼-inch and ½-inch drills, drill stands and accessories.
Interesting to note it has a universal motor both AC and DC capable. So Iam thinking mid 60s for its age


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *Future Furniture project*
> 
> I saw some Kreg gear on special at Carbatec so took the opportunity and bought a few Items
> 
> ...


nice my friend, good score from the junk pile.maybe the duck will turn "green" from envy.speaking of the duck he's seems to be on one of his sabbaticals again.


----------



## recycle1943 (Dec 16, 2013)

robscastle said:


> *Future Furniture project*
> 
> I saw some Kreg gear on special at Carbatec so took the opportunity and bought a few Items
> 
> ...


Nice score on the Kreg fixtures, You'll find many uses for it. The drill, pretty sure *everybody* quit metal housings on tools over 20 years ago and AC-DC wow never seen one of those so maybe a lot more than 20 years

btw - I haven't heard from or about Anthony for quite a while. Did he ever make it to the farm ?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *Future Furniture project*
> 
> I saw some Kreg gear on special at Carbatec so took the opportunity and bought a few Items
> 
> ...





> ..... I was prompted by the Kreg most watched video on You Tube…..
> - robscastle


Don't you dare ever have a go at me about the length of my videos again… and I have the decency to spare you guys my face!

Glad this wasn't a *Kreg* review, otherwise I would have vented my spleen again… people crap on about *Incra*, *Woodpeckers* and my precious *Fe$tool*... but all seem to underrate the crap *Kreg* churn upon the unsuspecting sucker woodie…. yeah, I've got a bitch against *Kreg*!

My first stuff was *B & D* back in the late 60's early 70's, and for entry type of tools, they were a bloody good choice… not sure what brought about their decline recently and having changed brands, I can't comment about their recent quality…


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *Future Furniture project*
> 
> I saw some Kreg gear on special at Carbatec so took the opportunity and bought a few Items
> 
> ...


duckie where the hell you been,ive got blood hounds on the trail trying to find you ?


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Future Furniture project*
> 
> I saw some Kreg gear on special at Carbatec so took the opportunity and bought a few Items
> 
> ...


Heeeey feedback already!

*Pottzy*:- I watched a few You tube videos on B&D, an interesting development of a business.
I must research the Zero torque Drill they developed for NASA

*Dickie*:- Anthony, well he is still in HK and I have been visiting the farm on a regular basis to attempt to maintain machinery in his absence, we communicate via skype and email/phone but its not looking good pilot wise.

*LBD*:- I hope you didn't watch app 12 chapters! we will see you making furniture next!
I always wondered why you only showed hands and body shots, regardless I enjoy your Cecil B productions.

I tend to agree about Kreg $50 for a piece of effectively plastic is in the Fe$tool class.
as for the Auto clamps they remind me of Macca's and their Big Mac!










speaking of heads I repaired a weird set of hair clippers










Had two serious accidents:-
1. snapped a nail …God damm and 2. wait for it I stupidly tested it on myself and cut a huge bald batch on the side of my head, so had to do a Yull Bruner to try and hide it










So I fully understand why you don't do head jobs!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

robscastle said:


> *Future Furniture project*
> 
> I saw some Kreg gear on special at Carbatec so took the opportunity and bought a few Items
> 
> ...


damn rob i worry about you,seems every project your either bleeding or had a near death experience.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *Future Furniture project*
> 
> I saw some Kreg gear on special at Carbatec so took the opportunity and bought a few Items
> 
> ...





> I tend to agree about Kreg $50 for a piece of effectively plastic is in the Fe$tool class.
> as for the Auto clamps they remind me of Macca s and their Big Mac!
> 
> 
> ...


The mechanism of those are functional… not like their pocket hole clamps..., however, I only use pocketholes on melamine, and no god on this or any other universe, has invented a clamp that doesn't slip when clamping melamine… at least not till you've put in 2 pockethole screws first.

Also found their t-tracks are limited… The *Rockler* tracks, also available from *Carba-tec*, accept a greater range of hardware.

My biggest bitch was when I bought their *Foredom* pocketholer (though it was on a ridiculously reduced sale), I expected markings like on their *K3* through *K5* jigs, for timber thickness scales. Only had 3 (3/4", 1", 1 1/4" I believe)... *Kreg*'s response was, "It's clearly stated in the manual"... problem was you had to buy the item to read it… My fault, I *expected* a higher model to have all (and more) features than their lower ones. I suggested they make a stick on calibration template, *Kreg*'s response was, "Make one yourself." So I am as much a *"fan"* of them as sticking my nose into a motor boat's *"propeller"* in the middle of the *Bermuda Triangle*.


> ... set of hair clippers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But I believe they are *crabs* friendly.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

robscastle said:


> *Future Furniture project*
> 
> I saw some Kreg gear on special at Carbatec so took the opportunity and bought a few Items
> 
> ...


Rob, While I'm super impressed with the timber and the Kleg gear, that old B&D Drill looks the same as one my dad had in the 1960's, top score!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Future Furniture project*
> 
> I saw some Kreg gear on special at Carbatec so took the opportunity and bought a few Items
> 
> ...


*LBD*:- 
Slipping Clamps
the issue with slipping clamps can be solved I think with silicone pads attached to the clamps
The Foreman.
Now here is the makings of a great design but falls short on practicality.
With the overall size of the unit there is no reason that multiple spindles could be added so a group of pocket holes could be driven in a single operation of the arm.
I don't think it was a best seller, but could have been. As for RTFM comments obviously whoever you spoke to had no ability to pick up on design improvements or maybe its death sentence had already been decided.

*crowie*:- 
The Drill.
from my research on B&D in Australia it appears the drill was produced around 1963 to 1966.
Made in Croydon Victoria Australia but sadly freight costs and overheads ran them out of town it wasn't from a ineffective production process. There is a bit of information on them if your interested.
I have a contact in with B&D and they have acknowledged it, so I will be keen to see if they come back with a reply


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Future Furniture project*
> 
> I saw some Kreg gear on special at Carbatec so took the opportunity and bought a few Items
> 
> ...


My research on the Kreg Foreman
Hope your sitting down!

$399 USD 
$749 AUD
the add $72 AUD for a HD Bit and there is more and more too $59 AUD for a micro bit
Total from Carbatec $880 AUD and you still can only drill one hole, it does look like they listened to LBD as the fence has a calibration measure on it!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *Future Furniture project*
> 
> I saw some Kreg gear on special at Carbatec so took the opportunity and bought a few Items
> 
> ...





> My research on the Kreg Foreman
> Hope your sitting down!
> 
> $399 USD
> ...


Does the calibration cover all the size ranges their *K5* does (rhetoric - I don't really want an answer or care for one, 'cause… see below)?
As I said I bought it because of a ridiculous reduction… I later noticed in our local *Carba* store someone bothered to mark up their shop floor demo model with sizes. I bought mine from *Carba* on the internet so I didn't have the "pleasure" of viewing the product… In all fairness I didn't mind the *K5* and thought this must be much betta (DOH!).

At the current asking price, make me an offer a few casks above $0 and you can have mine to resell for that plane ticket to USA and tell *pottzy* that there is some sort of duck out there watching him.

Back to *B&D*. Though the metal was replaced by plastic, my very first woodie project was on this old ex-RAAF chest 








cleaned up using a *B&D* drill with their sanding pad attachment on the balcony of my 1st. floor flat back in St. Kilda (circa 1971)... used door knockers as handles and scroll cut patterns (bought) glued on… cleaned up the brass and accentuated with brass screws all over… hey 1970's… the era of *mission brown*!

*reverend faeces*…, that former cloth couch was my first upholstery job,








didn't have the luxury of your mobile bases for my *B&D* drill, hammer and pliers.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Future Furniture project*
> 
> I saw some Kreg gear on special at Carbatec so took the opportunity and bought a few Items
> 
> ...


well looks like nice room decor
I haven't see a modest skeleton in quite a while
Nice legs on the lounge!
I didnt miss your sailing ship either!!!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Future Furniture project*
> 
> I saw some Kreg gear on special at Carbatec so took the opportunity and bought a few Items
> 
> ...


Oh yes I saw those too I thought maybe that's why the skeleton was in that position!
You have a most impressive collection of family photos
.
I hope you had something more advanced than a spoke shave

I haven't had a reply from B&D yet apart they have asked for more photos!

hey did you get my 38 rage video?


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Future Furniture project*
> 
> I saw some Kreg gear on special at Carbatec so took the opportunity and bought a few Items
> 
> ...


J. Disameto (BLACK+DECKER®)

24 Feb 2022, 17:06 GMT-5
Hi,
Thank you for sending the photo of the tool. We will forward this to the Technical services team. We will get back to you as soon as we receive a feedback from them.

Regards,
JD from BLACK+DECKER


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *Future Furniture project*
> 
> I saw some Kreg gear on special at Carbatec so took the opportunity and bought a few Items
> 
> ...





> hey did you get my 38 rage video?
> - robscastle


... and distributed!


----------

